# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Flash vs. l'HTML5 : lequel est le plus performant ? Aucun, selon un expert amricain

## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 10.03.2010 par Katleen*

*Flash vs. l'HTML5 : lequel est le plus performant ? Aucun, selon un expert amricain*

Lutilit de Flash est prement discute ces dernires semaines, suite au refus catgorique de Steve Jobs dimplmenter cette technologie dans ses derniers produits : liPad et liPod Touch.

Il considre le Flash comme un dvoreur de CPU nuisible pour la longvit des batteries qui a tout de la bte noire.

Pourtant, de rcentes tudes lont compar  lHTML5. Et les rsultats sont inattendus.

Du moins, pour les dtracteurs de Flash.

Flash est en effet certaines fois trop gourmand sur le CPU, mais parfois lHTML5 lest encore plus !

Selon Jan Ozer, expert en technologies de video encoding, lun nest pas pire que lautre. Il a ralis des tests sous divers environnement : Mac, PC, IE 8, Chrome, Safari et Firefox.

Ses rsultats, qui viennent dtre publis, montrent un lien entre de meilleures performances de Flash et son accs  lhardware acceleration (qui existe depuis Flash 10.1).

Problme : cette fonctionnalit nest pas oprationnelle sous Linux et Mac OS X, parce quApple  ne permet pas  Flash daccder aux APIs ncessaires , selon Adobe. 

Alors, le refus de la firme de Steve Jobs dintgrer Flash dans ses produits, cest un peu le serpent qui se mord la queue

Source : les rsultats complets sur StreamingLearningCenter

*Mise  jour du 19/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Steve Jobs s'en prend  nouveau violemment  Adobe*
*Pour lui, Flash est une technologie aussi prime qu'un lecteur de disquette*


Steve Job persiste et signe. Adobe est bien Le Grand Satan.

On peut ne pas aimer Flash (dont au passage la dernire version vient de sortir), trouver les cycles des mises  jour de scurit des technologies de la socit beaucoup trop longs, mais on peut aussi s'tonner de la virulence extrme des attaques de Steve Jobs (lire ci-avant pour les premires attaques).

Voici, d'aprs de nombreux tmoins prsents, ce que le PDG d'Apple a galement dclar au journaliste du Wall Street Journal dans une discussion aprs la prsentation de l'iPad. Des propos jusqu'ici rests secrets.

Tout d'abord, Flash serait "_un ogre qui dvore le CPU_" et une source intarissable de trous de scurit.

Le problme n'est pas tellement le fond (nul n'ignore que Flash consomme beaucoup de ressources et qu'il n'est pas la technologie la plus sre), mais plutt la forme.

Pourquoi tant d'agressivit ? Voire de la haine...

Steve Jobs continue alors en qualifiant Flash de technologie _"mourante"_. Et chez Apple, _"on ne gaspille pas notre nergie sur de vieilles technologies"_.

Sur sa lance, Steve Jobs a alors compar la technologie d'Adobe  d'autres technologies primes... comme les lecteurs de disquettes.

Le bruit de cette diatribe a mis du temps, mais il est finalement arriv jusqu'aux oreilles du PDG d'Adobe. Qui n'a pas tard  rpondre en rappelant  Apple le danger de vouloir ignorer l'cosystme, trs puissant, de ses partenaires.

Et moins diplomatique, en regrettant le business-model, _"verrouill"_, de l marque  la pomme, qui dpouille les utilisateurs de leur droit de voir le web en Flash si ils le souhaitent.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Steve Jobs est-il tomb du  cot obscur de la Force  (comme le laisse entendre cet article du Wall Street Journal d'un des journalistes prsents lors de ces dclarations) ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*03/02/10*

*Pour Steve Jobs "les dveloppeurs d'Adobe sont des faignants"* 
*Et Flash est "tellement buggu" que "plus personne ne l'utilisera" avec l'arrive du HTML 5* 


Adobe est-il en train de perdre la guerre ?

En tout cas, aprs ses dboires sur la scurit de ses technologies et sa lenteur  patcher les failles, la socit connait une nouvelle attaque en rgle, massive et frontale de la part de Steve Jobs... [Lire la suite]



*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  HTML 5 vs Flash : dans ce dbat tes-vous plutt Adobe ou Apple ? 
 ::fleche::  Etes-vous tonn(e) par l'attitude ouvertement agressive (et inhabituelle) de Steve Jobs  l'encontre d'Adobe ?

 ::fleche::  Flash est-il la cause principale de plantage des Mac comme le laisse entendre Steve Jobs ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Le HTML 5 se gnralise dans Youtube*
*Mais l'utilisation d'un codec propritaire rend le service inutilisable par Firefox et Opera*


Youtube, tout comme Dailymotion, avait dj mis en ligne quelques dmonstrations de vidos lisibles sans le plug-in Flash.

L'utilisation de la balise vido de la nouvelle norme se gnralise aujourd'hui. Toute une partie de Youtube est  prsent en HTML 5 (les contenus non montisables par exemple).

Elle est accessible sur TestTube.

Mais cette gnralisation du HTLM 5 soulve surtout un problme majeur pour l'avenir du Web : celui des codecs.

Youtube utilise en effet un codec propritaire, le H.264, qui n'est support ni par Firefox ni par Opera. 

Rsultat, le service ne fonctionne pas avec ces navigateurs. Il ne fonctionne pas non plus avec Internet Explorer (sauf  lui installer le plug-in Chrome Frame) mais pour une autre raison  IE ne supporte pas le HTML 5 tout court.

Le choix de Google peut paratre curieux  certains. Le HTML 5 vise  rendre le Web encore plus ouvert, simple et compatible au niveau des formats. Un codec propritaire reviendrait  s'arrter au milieu du chemin. D'autres pensent que Firefox et Opera n'ont qu' s'adapter.

Un problme de conception de ce TestTube est galement soulign.

Asa Dotzler, un des responsables de la communaut Mozilla, prcise dans un commentaire laiss sur un site spcialis US que _nous avons besoin de plus que d'une balise. Nous avons besoin de la possibilit de crer et de distribuer des vidos sur le net sans avoir  payer des royalties. Heureusement c'est la direction que semble prendre Google_.

Mais le chemin n'est pas encore totalement parcouru. Youtube ne propose qu'un seul codec, comme s'il voulait imposer son choix.

Une solution, sollicite dans un entretien  Dveloppez par Paul Rouget, dveloppeur responsable de hacks.mozilla.org, consisterait  proposer plusieurs formats  l'internaute. La borne HTML 5 appellerait alors une vido en H.264 (pour Safari, Chrome), en Ogg Theora (pour Firefox)... ou en Flash (pour IE) !

Une solution simple et qui ne couterait (presque) rien.

Mais que Youtube  choisi d'ignorer.

Pour l'instant ?


*Source* : TestTube


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les dveloppeurs abandonnent les applications pour iPhone pour les remplacer par des pages HTML5, quelle mthode prfrez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Microsoft abandonne AJAX pour Silverlight dans ses nouvelles Bing Maps : un coup de grce avant l'heure pour le HTML 5 ?

 ::fleche::  Le W3C se penche sur l'avenir du HTML 5 du SVG et de l'IPv4

 ::fleche::  Bespin Embedded 0.6 : un diteur de code en HTML 5, cr par Mozilla, ce framework open-source illustre la puissance du langage

Les rubriques (actu, forums, tutos) de Developpez.com :
 ::fleche::  (X)HTML
 ::fleche::  Flash/Flex
 ::fleche::  Dveloppement Web


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, le passage au HTML 5 de Youtube signifie-t-il la fin de la technologie Flash ? Ou pas ?
 ::fleche::  Youtube doit-il proposer un codec libre pour ses vidos ou est-ce  Firefox et Opera de s'adapter ?

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah je penses que de toutes faon un codec sera rapidement en ligne que ce soit du ct de firefox ou du cot d'opera...

----------


## kaymak

ce que je ne peut comprendre ici ,c'est pourquoi avoir choisit ce codec ?

Parce qu'il  une meilleure qos ? Parce qu'il est plus lger ? Ou par choix arbitraire ? genre ce matin je me suis lev et j'ai pris cette dcision, parce que mon ongle gauche n'tait pas trs bien coup....

car youtube, par rapport  mozilla, agit dans le vif de l'action, et soit il fait les choses n'importe comment soit il  pris le temps d'y rflchir, et dans ce cas l sa rflexion mrite surement que les autres acteurs s'y penche.
Youtube est certes ports par google, mais c'est d'abord une socit avec des problmatique fortes que le quidam moyen n' pas.

PS : Qu'elles sont bien tes newz gordon : D vite un mouchoir, mme deux ^^

----------


## buzzkaido

> Youtube utilise en effet un codec propritaire, le H.264 qui n'est pas support par Firefox et Opera.


On peut avoir plus de prcisions ?

Est-ce que Youtube utilise une implmentation propritaire du H264 qui l'empche d'tre compatible avec d'autres codecs H264 ?

Ou est-ce que Firefox et Opera ne supportent aucun codec H264 ?

Car si c'est la 2me solution, j'ai presque du mal  croire qu'ils n'aient pas dj un tel codec (tant donn sa popularit et l'engouement pour la HD), et ils vont surement rparer a rapidement vu que a posera des problmes avec probablement beaucoup de sites et pas seulement Youtube...

----------


## vasilov

un navigateur ne peut il pas supporter plusieurs codecs ?

----------


## trenton

> un navigateur ne peut il pas supporter plusieurs codecs ?


Ce n'est pas une question technique, mais une question lgale.

----------


## nouknouk

Juste pour ragir  une prtie du titre de la news plus qu'au sujet de la balise vido elle-mme: _"Le HTML 5 se gnralise dans Youtube : la fin de Flash ?"_ 

Je pense personellement que remplacer Flash par un vrai standard ouvert ne serait videmment pas un mal.

Mais d'ici  ce que a se fasse, de l'eau coulera encore sous les ponts: au del de la problmatique des codecs pour la balise vido, il faudra encore que d'autres fonctionnalits soient gres par HTML5. Je pense notamment :

1- la notion de dessin et d'animation en 2D (canvas ?)
2- la notion de 3D (WebGL ?)
3- la possibilit de diffuser des applis avec un code source 'ferm' (contrairement  l'emploi de Javascript).
4- des outils auteurs matures, pas uniquement penss pour les dveloppeurs, mais galement pour les infographistes.

Amha, tant que ces quatres conditions (minimum) ne seront pas runies et intgres dans les principaux navigateurs (IE, FF, Safari, Chrome), Flash aura encore de (trs) beaux jours devant lui.

Et (toujours amha), d'ici  ce que Microsoft accepte de se tirer une balle dans le pied en intgrant des technos qui entrent en concurrence frontale avec son 'bb' Silverlight, on peut galement attendre un peu plus.

----------


## goomazio

Au moins ils n'utilise pas leur propre codec... 

D'aprs moi, la fin des flash/silverlight etc. arrivera quand un quivalent libre ou un standard sortira. Ce qui risque de prendre du temps vu les fonctionnalits folles de ces plug-in.

Par contre  ce que j'ai lu, Microsoft est tout aussi motiv que les autres pour l'HTML5. Il couple les deux.

----------


## deadalnix

Pour moi, c'est clair que ds que j'ai dmolition et youtube sans flash, le plug-in saute direct.

----------


## kaymak

> 1- la notion de dessin et d'animation en 2D (canvas ?)
> 2- la notion de 3D (WebGL ?)
> 3- la possibilit de diffuser des applis avec un code source 'ferm' (contrairement  l'emploi de Javascript).


1 -Pour le dessin, il me semble que svg, est en ce moment tudi.
2 -Pour la 3d, bah c'est en cours, on le voit tous.
3- C'est tout  fait ce que je pense, il manque cet aspect application autonome pour que js (qui est le plus appropri d'un point de vue html) puisse commencer  faire naitre quelque chose face  flash.
4- Je rajouterais, si flash n'tait pas tellement bugg, la maturit que les concurrents n'ont pas forcment.

----------


## trenton

> Je pense personellement que remplacer Flash par un vrai standard ouvert ne serait videmment pas un mal.
> 
> [...]
> 
> il faudra encore que d'autres fonctionnalits soient gres par HTML5. Je pense notamment :
> 
> [...]
> 
> 3- la possibilit de diffuser des applis avec un code source 'ferm' (contrairement  l'emploi de Javascript).


Faut savoir ce qu'on veux ! 

A part sur ce point, tout existe dj, avec HTML+CSS+SVG+SMIL+etc.

----------


## buzzkaido

Tout  fait !

Et tant donn que ces langages sont faits pour des applications "online", si il y a du code "a protger" il suffit de le mettre sur le serveur.

PS : il existe pour Flash des d-compilateurs dont efficacit est impressionnante...

----------


## guidav

Arrtez-moi si je me trompe, mais a reviendrait pas  :
- Youtube c'est Google
- seul chrome (sur windows) supporte bien la nouvelle mouture
donc en prenant H.264, google pousse chrome.

Non ?

----------


## Uther

> On peut avoir plus de prcisions ?
> 
> Est-ce que Youtube utilise une implmentation propritaire du H264 qui l'empche d'tre compatible avec d'autres codecs H264 ?
> 
> Ou est-ce que Firefox et Opera ne supportent aucun codec H264 ?
> 
> Car si c'est la 2me solution, j'ai presque du mal  croire qu'ils n'aient pas dj un tel codec (tant donn sa popularit et l'engouement pour la HD), et ils vont surement rparer a rapidement vu que a posera des problmes avec probablement beaucoup de sites et pas seulement Youtube...


C'est la deuxime solution, et a pourrait rester comme cela un moment, particulirement pour Firefox qui  volontairement refus le H.264 pour promouvoir l'ogg theora. Ils ont galement pas mal investi pour aider a l'amliorer. 
Le but est de promouvoir un format libre et sans brevet contrairement au H.264




> un navigateur ne peut il pas supporter plusieurs codecs ?


Il peux mais Firefox a volontairement choisi de ne supporter que le ogg theora.

----------


## Uther

> Arrtez-moi si je me trompe, mais a reviendrait pas  :
> - Youtube c'est Google
> - seul chrome (sur windows) supporte bien la nouvelle mouture
> donc en prenant H.264, google pousse chrome.
> 
> Non ?


Safari supporte lui aussi le H.264.

Google pousse surtout le H.264, les autre navigateur peuvent accepter de prendre en charge le H.264 s'ils le souhaitent. 
Mais Mozilla avec son soutient inconditionnel au ogg theora est clairement en mauvaise position.

----------


## trenton

> Mais Mozilla avec son soutient inconditionnel au ogg theora est clairement en mauvaise position.


Il y a quand mme des raisons. Opera qui n'est pas un logiciel libre, refuse aussi le H.264. Pas par religion...

----------


## Uther

J'ai pas dis qu'il n'ont pas raison, je suis mme carrment d'accord avec eux. 

Mais YouTube tant LA rfrence en matire de vido en ligne, leur position est difficile.

----------


## deadalnix

Tout le problme, c'est ces conneries de brevets logiciels.

----------


## nouknouk

> Faut savoir ce qu'on veux ! 
> A part sur ce point, tout existe dj, avec HTML+CSS+SVG+SMIL+etc.





> Et tant donn que ces langages sont faits pour des applications "online", si il y a du code "a protger" il suffit de le mettre sur le serveur. Il existe pour Flash des d-compilateurs dont efficacit est impressionnante...


Pour tre plus clair, je vais prendre un exemple concret: un jeu de bomberman multijoueurs en ligne, parfaitement ralisable en flash (exemple: Baloono sur OMGPOP).

- sauf erreur de ma part, j'ai du mal  concevoir comment on pourrait faire la mme chose avec les technos cites par trenton.

- j'ai pas forcment envie de refiler mon code source (c'est mon choix et mon droit). Et hormis une partie de l'aspect 'multijoueurs', rien n'est dportable ct serveur pour 'protger son code'/

- vouloir faire du closed source n'y a rien de contradictoire avec l'ide de vouloir des technos standardises, open source et interoprables. 

- le code avec Javascript, c'est hautement rcuprable, mme aprs obfuscation ; avec Flash, beaucoup moins. C'est un peu comme une applet Java: oui en thorie c'est facilement dcompilable ; mais si le dveloppeur a pris soin d'obfusquer son code avant de le diffuser, je te souhaite bon courage, car mme si a reste techniquement possible (mme un binaire l'est finalement), a va demander un effort trop important pour qu'il soit 'rentable'.

- Je vois mal un infographiste (dont le dveloppement n'est absolument pas le coeur de mtier) jongler entre 4 ou 5 technos  apprendre et matriser pour arriver  faire le moindre truc. Flash est  l'oppos niveau philosophie et c'est historiquement ce qui l'a pouss sur le devant de la scne.

Voil, c'tait le sens de mon post prcdent.
Je peux retourner jouer  Baloono  ::mouarf::

----------


## deadalnix

Si tu envoie du javascript compress, il n'y a pas moyen d'en tirer grand chose.

----------


## grunk

> sauf erreur de ma part, j'ai du mal  concevoir comment on pourrait faire la mme chose avec les technos cites par trenton.


Un petit jeux 2D : 
http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/crystal-galaxy/
Pour la 3D ca arrive doucement (y'a encore 2 ans la 3d en flash c'tait ce qu'elle est en js actuellement)
Tout plein d'exemple plutt impressionant : http://www.chromeexperiments.com/




> - le code avec Javascript, c'est hautement rcuprable, mme aprs obfuscation ; avec Flash, beaucoup moins. C'est un peu comme une applet Java: oui en thorie c'est facilement dcompilable ; mais si le dveloppeur a pris soin d'obfusquer son code avant de le diffuser, je te souhaite bon courage, car mme si a reste techniquement possible (mme un binaire l'est finalement), a va demander un effort trop important pour qu'il soit 'rentable'.
> 
> - Je vois mal un infographiste (dont le dveloppement n'est absolument pas le coeur de mtier) jongler entre 4 ou 5 technos  apprendre et matriser pour arriver  faire le moindre truc. Flash est  l'oppos niveau philosophie et c'est historiquement ce qui l'a pouss sur le devant de la scne.


La dessus je suis d'accord. C'est parfois pnible de ne pas pouvoir cach son code et de devoir jongler entre les technos. Mais c'est la philosophie Js et je ne pense pas que cel changera.

Ce qui m'inquite un peu avec l'arrive de toutes ses nouvelle balises , notemment multimedia , c'est que l'on risque de retourner tout droit d'ou l'on vient. Un web non standardis, obligeant les dveloppeurs  rivaliser d'imagination pour qu'une mme page fasse exactement la mme chose sous les 4 ou 5 navigateurs leader.
C'est  mon avis ce qui peut sauver tous les langages comme flash ou silverlight. On code , on compile , op ca marche pour peux que le codec soit installer. Pas besoin de refaire 4x les mmes choses. Et on sais tous combien le facteur temps est important dans les dcision pro.

----------


## deadalnix

De toute faon, si on veux que le client excute le code, il faudra bien lui envoyer.

Et quelque soit le techno, ce sera ou en clair, ou trivial  dcompiler (Java, C#, ou flash, tout a se dcompile).

Par contre, je ne voit pas trop quoi faire avec du code non document, donc les variables n'ont aucun sens, etc . . .

Et a, c'est dj possible en javascript (et mme conseill pour avoir des scripts plus lgers).

----------


## trenton

> - sauf erreur de ma part, j'ai du mal  concevoir comment on pourrait faire la mme chose avec les technos cites par trenton.


Je suis pas all voir (puisque je n'ai pas Flash sur ma machine), peut tre que ce n'est pas possible. Mais la question que j'ai envie de poser c'est : pourquoi vouloir faire a dans un navigateur ? Mon navigateur me sert  rcuprer des informations, pas  jouer  des jeux. Mais bon, passons, je vais pas faire ce dbat, tant mieux si vous voyez l'intrt...

----------


## Uther

> Mais d'ici  ce que a se fasse, de l'eau coulera encore sous les ponts: au del de la problmatique des codecs pour la balise vido, il faudra encore que d'autres fonctionnalits soient gres par HTML5. Je pense notamment :
> 
> 1- la notion de dessin et d'animation en 2D (canvas ?)
> 2- la notion de 3D (WebGL ?)
> 3- la possibilit de diffuser des applis avec un code source 'ferm' (contrairement  l'emploi de Javascript).
> 4- des outils auteurs matures, pas uniquement penss pour les dveloppeurs, mais galement pour les infographistes.


1 - canvas et svg(dans une moindre mesure) est dj gr par tous les moteurs (sauf Trident bien sur)
2- la 3D en flash c'est pas la panace non plus, et je n'ai pas encore vu d'application ou c'est vraiment utile.
3- Il n'y a que les dbutants pour croire ses sources  l'abri en faisant du flash. Un code javascript obfusqu sera est bien mieux protg que du flash.
4- La je suis d'accord, ce qui a fait le succs du flash c'est que c'est avant tout un outil d'infographiste, bien plus qu'un outil de programmeur. Il est techniquement possible de faire un outil du mme genre qui utilise les technos standard, mais avant d'arriver au niveau de flash...

----------


## nouknouk

> Un petit jeux 2D : 
> http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/crystal-galaxy/


Merci, pour le lien ; je ne connaissais pas, et c'est assez avanc  ::ccool:: 




> Ce qui m'inquite un peu avec l'arrive de toutes ses nouvelle balises , notemment multimedia , c'est que l'on risque de retourner tout droit d'ou l'on vient. Un web non standardis


Je n'ai pas l'impression: l'ide c'est justement que a devienne enfin des standards officiels ; et donc le meilleur moyen amha pour que tout le monde finisse par s'y mettre  plus ou moins long terme, et mme si certains traineront les pieds avant de sauter le pas.




> Et quelque soit le techno, ce sera ou en clair, ou trivial  dcompiler (Java, C#, ou flash, tout a se dcompile).Par contre, je ne voit pas trop quoi faire avec du code non document, donc les variables n'ont aucun sens, etc . . .


Tout code est dcompilable ; mais il y a de grosses nuances pour chaque langage: 
- certains seront trs facilement rutilisables, car le code dcompil offrira peu de diffrence avec le code original (genre Java non obfusqu qui te 'rend' mme les commentaires).
- certains seront quant  eux beaucoup plus ardus ( l'extrme, un excutable binaire par exemple).

Et c'est l que ce fera toute la diffrence: moins c'est facile  rutiliser, plus a demandera d'effort ; et  partir du moment o l'effort est plus important que recrire le mme code 'from scratch', on peut considrer que le code n'est 'plus dcompilable dans les faits'.

Toute la question est donc de savoir o se situe le 'curseur' de la difficult pour chacune des technos.




> pourquoi vouloir faire a dans un navigateur ?


Parce que tu n'offres pas la mme exprience utilisateur ni les mmes possibilits (dploiement, ...).
Un exemple concret: pourquoi les gens adorent Youtube alors qu'un lien qui serait ouvert automatiquement par ton lecteur vido prfr pourrait faire la mme chose ?




> 3- Il n'y a que les dbutants pour croire ses sources  l'abri en faisant du flash. Un code javascript obfusqu sera est bien mieux protg que du flash.


Je ne suis pas expert en Flash, mais intuitivement j'aurais pens que flash et Javascript ne sont pas au mme niveau (sachant que plus le niveau est bas, plus il sera difficile de remonter au source original):

 - l'un (Javascript) est un langage purement interprt. En d'autres termes, c'est le code source lui-mme qui sert d'input  la machine JS.

 - l'autre (Flash) -et sauf erreur de ma part- passe par un bytecode intermdiaire ( l'image de Java ou C#), plus bas niveau.

Aprs, je ne prtends pas dtenir la vrit absolue, et si tu as des liens sur le(s) sujet(s), a m'intresse.

----------


## zais_ethael

Je n'aime pas la faon dont est prsente cette news, elle induit une confusion sur la problmatique des formats vidos.

Le terme propritaire ne devrait pas tre utilis concernant un format vido, ce terme est dj utilis dans le logiciel en tant qu'antonyme d'open-source. Cela cre la confusion, beaucoup de gens croient qu'en qualifiant un format de "propritaire" cela signifie qu'il n'existe pas d'encodeur/dcodeur open-source. Or a n'a rien  voir, il existe d'ailleurs un codec totalement open-source et gratuit pour le H264 (j'ai nomm X264).

Le problme est que le H264 est un format brevet. Tout le monde peut l'utiliser, mais le distributeur d'un logiciel capable de lire/d'encoder dans ce format est suppos payer des royalties au dtenteur du brevet. Google a probablement du payer pour intgrer la lecture de H264 dans son browser, Mozilla et Opera n'ont tout simplement pas voulu. On ne peut pas leur en vouloir, dj qu'ils distribuent leurs programmes gratuitement ils ne vont pas en plus payer de brevets pour nous.

Le gros problme, c'est que la plupart des formats audios/vidos ont toujours t brevets (tous les formats MPX, MPGX par exemple). C'est alors que les formats Ogg (audio) et Theora (vido) ont t crs, ce sont justement des formats non brevets donc sans royalties. Malheureusement, si l'ogg est un format assez mature, ce n'est pas vraiment le cas du theora. Son taux de compression est plus que moyen (bon, c'est pas pire que le FLV je pense) mais surtout les programmes autour sont encore assez... exprimentaux. Il y a quelques annes la seule solution stable pour l'encodage tait un programme en ligne de commande (vous ne ralisez peut-tre pas, mais pour une chaine d'encodage c'est terriblement contraignant) et je ne pense pas que a se soit amlior depuis.
Alors oui, pour des raisons conomiques ce serait gnial que plus de monde passe  des formats sans brevets dans les applications o le taux de compression n'est pas critique, je comprends donc la recommandation du W3C. Mais je comprends aussi les programmeurs de Youtube qui doivent crer un systme de conversion des vidos FLV -> Theora avec des programmes instables.

----------


## Uther

> Je ne suis pas expert en Flash, mais intuitivement j'aurais pens que flash et Javascript ne sont pas au mme niveau (sachant que plus le niveau est bas, plus il sera difficile de remonter au source original):
> 
> - l'un (Javascript) est un langage purement interprt. En d'autres termes, c'est le code source lui-mme qui sert d'input  la machine JS.
> 
> - l'autre (Flash) -et sauf erreur de ma part- passe par un bytecode intermdiaire ( l'image de Java ou C#), plus bas niveau.


Obtenir un source trs semblable a l'original depuis un bytecode ce fait trs bien pour Java, je suppose que c'est galement le cas pour flash. 
Par contre une obfuscation, mme un simple remplacement des noms de variable complique considrablement les choses.

----------


## kaymak

Mw. Moi les gens que j'ai connu avec des comptences d'infographiste / dveloppeur n'ont pas fait long feu..

Je n'y croit pas trop. Cela sert juste la popularit du soft auprs du grand public, car les graphiste sont hype et font le pont entre un pur dv et un quidam.

Ds qu'on attaque des dv un peu plus srieux, le profil ne colle plus, et on en revient au fondamentaux du partage des taches et des comptences.

----------


## trenton

> Un exemple concret: pourquoi les gens adorent Youtube alors qu'un lien qui serait ouvert automatiquement par ton lecteur vido prfr pourrait faire la mme chose ?


Je sais pas si les gens aiment Youtube, je pense plutt que c'est son contenu qu'ils aiment. C'est pas pour rien que certains ont crer des logiciels comme Miro par exemple...

----------


## arno31

> Safari supporte lui aussi le H.264.
> 
> Google pousse surtout le H.264, les autre navigateur peuvent accepter de prendre en charge le H.264 s'ils le souhaitent. 
> Mais Mozilla avec son soutient inconditionnel au ogg theora est clairement en mauvaise position.


En quoi Mozilla est-il en mauvaise position ?
Firefox voit ses parts de march grimper constamment et Dailymotion utilise le Ogg Theora.
Personellement je continuerais d'utiliser flash pour Youtube et la balise HTML5 pour Dailymotion.

----------


## deadalnix

> Le problme est que le H264 est un format brevet. Tout le monde peut l'utiliser, mais le distributeur d'un logiciel capable de lire/d'encoder dans ce format est suppos payer des royalties au dtenteur du brevet.


Et le soft ne peut donc satisfaire les liberts lies au FOSS. CQFD.

----------


## zais_ethael

> Et le soft ne peut donc satisfaire les liberts lies au FOSS. CQFD.


J'ai rien compris, de quel soft tu parles?

----------


## Uther

> En quoi Mozilla est-il en mauvaise position ?
> Firefox voit ses parts de march grimper constamment et Dailymotion utilise le Ogg Theora.
> Personellement je continuerais d'utiliser flash pour Youtube et la balise HTML5 pour Dailymotion.


Je ne parlais pas au niveau des parts de march, mais de du support de la balise video. 

Si YouTube et Vimeo se mettent au H.264, Mozilla risque d'avoir du mal  imposer le Ogg Theora comme ils le souhaitent. Une dernire grosse incertitude reste Microsoft(il faudra bien qu'il choisisse tt ou tard) mais il me parait peu probable qu'il choisissent de supporter le Theora.

Il est clair que Firefox ne sera pas priv de vido dans un avenir proche : le fallback flash restera la norme encore longtemps. Et si dans le pire des cas, le H.264 devient la rfrence, il y aura un plug-in pour le supporter.




> J'ai rien compris, de quel soft tu parles?


Je pense qu'il parle de n'importe quel logiciel libre qui implmente une technologie, couverte par un brevet.

Ceci dit la validit des brevet dpend du pays.

----------


## Traroth2

Le problme, c'est que Mozilla, s'il veut rester libre, ne peut pas implmenter de techno soumise  brevets.

----------


## nouknouk

> Le problme, c'est que Mozilla, s'il veut rester libre, ne peut pas implmenter de techno soumise  brevets.


Et si le support du H264 est fourni par un plugin spar qui s'installe automatiquement  la premire utilisation, a pourrait contourner le problme, non ?

----------


## Uther

Ca voudrait dire utiliser un plugin non libre, c'est ce que Mozilla souhaite viter en promouvant le Theora, qui s'il n'est pas au niveau de H.264 est loin d'tre un mauvais codec, et garde une bonne marge de progression.

----------


## Zartan

Theora que supporte dailymotion. Au final google se retrouvera oblig de dvelopper le plugin pour firefox ou bien de changer de format.

----------


## FloMo

> Les dveloppeurs abandonnent les applications pour iPhone pour les remplacer par des pages HTML5, quelle mthode prfrez-vous ?


Seule la version application garantie le maximum de souplesse.




> Microsoft abandonne AJAX pour Silverlight dans ses nouvelles Bing Maps : un coup de grce avant l'heure pour le HTML 5 ?


IE est tout simplement peut-tre encore trop lent  l'heure actuelle...




> D'aprs vous, le passage au HTML 5 de Youtube signifie-t-il la fin de la technologie Flash ? Ou pas ?


Le fait que Vimo soit galement pass au HTML 5 est quand mme significatif. La fin de Flash semble en effet en approche...




> Youtube doit-il proposer un codec libre pour ses vidos ou est-ce  Firefox et Opera de s'adapter ?


Firefox et Opera peuvent faire l'effort d'utiliser le codec dont le dcodage est natif et optimis sur tous les systmes et tous les types de matriel.
Certe, le codec n'est pas libre, mais le brevet qui est dessus est galement prsent dans le MPEG-2 et il n'y a jamais eu de soucis. D'autant qu'il existe une implmentation libre : x264.
On ne va quand mme pas bloquer l'volution du web pour un simple doute sur certains brevets et de surcroit promouvoir un codec alternatif qui est certe libre mais loin d'tre aussi efficace.

----------


## FloMo

> Arrtez-moi si je me trompe, mais a reviendrait pas  :
> - Youtube c'est Google
> - seul chrome (sur windows) supporte bien la nouvelle mouture
> donc en prenant H.264, google pousse chrome.
> 
> Non ?


Safari supporte H. 264 galement. Il en va de mme pour sa version mobile. (sur iPhone)

Et du jour o IE supportera la vido, il y a toutes les chances pour que ce soit du H. 264. 

Les raisons sont simples. H. 264 est intgr nativement  :
- Mac OS X pour sr
- Windows trs certainement
- iPhone OS
- Android
- la plupart des consoles

En clair, H. 264 est un standard de fait, d'autant que c'est optimis pour la plupart des matriels (processeurs, cartes graphiques, embarqu)

Donc du coup, Firefox et Opera sont un peu marginaux dans leurs principes et je pense que le web ne les attendra pas pour voluer.

----------


## zais_ethael

Un petit mot en reprenant une ide dj formule:



> Et si le support du H264 est fourni par un plugin spar qui s'installe automatiquement  la premire utilisation, a pourrait contourner le problme, non ?


Si a s'installait  la premire utilisation je crois que ce serait un peu pousser le bouchon  ::): 

Nanmoins, l'ide du plugin est une solution lgale trs efficace. La preuve: a fait 15 ans qu'on s'en sert  ::D:  . Ben oui, les codecs qu'on installe depuis toujours ( commencer par le bon vieux Divx) ne sont jamais que des plugins pour l'API multimdia du systme (vfw puis directshow pour windows, gstreamer pour gnome,...). Si on avait pas eu a, le mme problme se serait pos avec les players vido.

Ce serait une solution, mais pas parfaite. Tout d'abord c'est techniquement difficile  faire de faon portable (tous les systmes ont des APIs diffrentes), ensuite faudra expliquer  tata Janine qu'elle doit installer le codec x264 si il n'est pas dj pris en charge par le systme... galre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Petite question, comment testez vous des vidos dans ces nouveaux formats ?

Quand j'ouvre le lien (testube ?) j'arrive en fait sur un youtube ou il n'y a pas une seule video qui ne soit pas en flash, ou du moins ou je n'en trouve pas.
J'ai essay sous chrome et firefox, j'ai toujours flash qui se lance.

----------


## deadalnix

Il faut que tu aille sur http://www.youtube.com/html5 et que tu actives html5 beta.

----------


## Traroth2

Comme quoi Google ne pousse les technologies libres que quand a l'arrange...  ::(:

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Pour Steve Jobs "les dveloppeurs d'Adobe sont des feignants"* 
*Et Flash est "tellement buggu" que "plus personne ne l'utilisera" avec l'arrive du HTML 5* 


Adobe est-il en train de perdre la guerre ?

Aprs ses dboires sur la scurit de ses technologies et sa lenteur  patcher les failles, la socit connait  nouveau une attaque en rgle.

La monte en puissance du HTML 5 (et sa balise vido) est en train de faire mal au Flash. Aujourd'hui, cette technologie propritaire d'Adobe domine largement le web. On estime  environ 75 % les vidos de la toile qui l'utilisent.

Cette domination permet  la socit de vivre confortablement d'une quasi-rente tire de sa suite de dveloppement web Creative Suite.

Mais cette rente est de plus en plus mise en pril. Apple par exemple refuse catgoriquement de supporter le Flash et vient d'annoncer que pas plus l'iPad que l'iPhone ne l'utiliseront.

Face  cette remise en question de plus en plus importante de son produit par le HTML5, Kevin Lynch, le CTO (Directeur de la Technologie) d'Adobe s'est dcid  ragir :

_Adobe supporte le HTML et ses volutions, et nous avons pour projet d'ajouter encore plus de possibilits  notre logiciel  mesure que le HTML continue de progresser. Si le HTML pouvait faire tout ce que le Flash permet de faire, cela nous conomiserait certainement beaucoup d'efforts, mais ce n'est visiblement pas le cas. Mme au sujet de la vido, l'arrive de nouvelles implmentations du HTML5 ne s'accompagne pas d'un consensus sur un format commun  tous les navigateurs, de telle sorte que les utilisateurs et les crateurs de contenus pourraient bien tre renvoys  l'ge sombre des problmes d'incompatibilit de la vido sur le Web._

Certes, la remarque sur les codecs n'est pas dnue de sens (lire ci-avant).
Elle n'est d'ailleurs pas nouvelle sous la plume d'un reprsentant d'Adobe.

Ce qui est nouveau, en revanche, c'est le caractre frontal, ouvert, massif et radical des critiques qui s'abattent sur le Flash de la part d'un gant du secteur.

Et pas simplement sur le technologie elle-mme mais aussi sur ceux qui la font.

Les dveloppeurs d'Adobe en ont encore les oreilles qui sifflent.

"_Ils sont feignants. Ils ont tout le potentiel pour faire des choses intressantes mais ils refusent simplement de les faire_".  Aprs ses dclarations sur Google (dont la devise n'est qu'une "connerie), c'est Steve Jobs en personne qui s'en prend ainsi  Adobe, avant de poursuivre : "_Apple ne supporte pas le Flash, cette technologie est tellement bugge. Quand un Mac dysfonctionne c'est  cause du Flash_" (en vo : "_They are lazy [...] They have all this potential to do interesting things but they just refuse to do it. [...] Apple does not support Flash because it is so buggy. Whenever a Mac crashes more often than not its because of Flash_").

Ces propos ont t prononcs aprs la prsentation de l'iPad, lors d'une sance de questions-rponses avec les employs d'Apple (en tout cas ceux qui osent poser des questions en face  face  leur PDG).

Mais Steve Jobs ne s'arrte pas l. Il conclue, catgorique : "_[Bientt] plus personne n'utilisera le Flash. Le monde va migrer vers le HTML5_" ("_No one will be using Flash. The world is moving to HTML5_".)

Prophtie angoissante pour Adobe ou pure agression gratuite ?

L'avenir le dira certainement trs prochainement.


*Source* : Le billet du CTO d'Adobe

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  HTML 5 vs Flash : dans ce dbat tes-vous plutt Adobe ou Apple ? 
 ::fleche::  Etes-vous tonn(e) par l'attitude ouvertement agressive (et inhabituelle) de Steve Jobs  l'encontre d'Adobe ?

 ::fleche::  Flash est-il la cause principale de plantage des Mac comme le laisse entendre Steve Jobs ?

----------


## trenton

> HTML 5 vs Flash : dans ce dbat tes-vous plutt Adobe ou Apple ?


Mozilla

----------


## kuranes

Sympa le mec, quand on sait que les macs ont survcu un moment grce aux logiciels adobe, photoshop et autre... 

Quand  remplacer flash par html5 ? Mais lol, quoi !

Une appli flash sera identique quelque soit le navigateur utilis. Le code html, non  :;): 
Et aller me coder l'quivalent flash en html5 des jeux et appli flash qu'on trouve sur internet, par exemple  :;):

----------


## ferber

> *Et vous ?* 
> 
>  HTML 5 vs Flash : dans ce dbat tes-vous plutt Adobe ou Apple ?


Les solutions d'Adobe sont bien plus utile que les jouets d'Apple.  




> Etes-vous tonn(e) par l'attitude ouvertement agressive (et inhabituelle) de Steve Jobs  l'encontre d'Adobe ?


Non, la prochaine version de flash permettra de gnrer des applications pour iphone, ce qui peut expliquer une part de l'histoire. Je pense que cet homme n'est ni pour le html5 ni pour flash mais plus pour son iPhone Marketplace. 
Car un jeu flash gratuit utilisable du navigateur, n'est pas contrlable par marketplace.  Du coup flash devient le mal. 




> Flash est-il la cause principale de plantage des Mac comme le laisse entendre Steve Jobs ?


Les macs sont fragiles, la fume de cigarette peut faire sauter la garantie, alors sa m'tonnerais pas qu'un petit plug in fasse s'crouler un mac.  ::mouarf::

----------


## deadalnix

http://www.chromeexperiments.com/

Aprs effectivement, si tu inclue dans IE dans  tous les navigateur , tu as des soucis. Mais les autres s'en sortent plutt bien.

----------


## ferber

> http://www.chromeexperiments.com/
> 
> Aprs effectivement, si tu inclue dans IE dans  tous les navigateur , tu as des soucis. Mais les autres s'en sortent plutt bien.


je viens de tester celle ci : http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/sketchpad/
Elle tourne sous ff, par contre les textes ne fonctionnent pas correctement sous opra  et a crashe directement sur mon vieux ie.

sinon tu peux tester http://aviary.com/ c'est en flash, c'est bien plus complet est a passe partout, c'est plus stable etc, etc...
 le html fait des proprets, d'ici 5 ans on pourra faire des trucks bien. ::mouarf:: 
Je note que je porte peine pour les dveloppeurs de cette web app de voir qu'il est si simple de rcuprer leur code.

----------


## trenton

> Une appli flash sera identique quelque soit le navigateur utilis.


Ca dpend du player, deux players diffrents ne vont pas forcment faire la mme chose et heureusement !

D'autre part, vouloir du HTML qui s'affiche partout pareil, c'est ne pas avoir compris sa logique. Le HTML a t fait entre autre pour tre lu sur un petit cran comme sur un grand, par monsieur tout le monde ou par un dficient visuel.

Alors oui, le HTML ne fera jamais tout ce que font Flash et compagnie (par exemple les DRM, etc.), et encore heureux. Mais si tu veux faire un jeu, faudra m'expliquer l'intrt de le faire  travers un navigateur...

----------


## Firwen

Fait est que Steve Jobs n'a pas compltement tord sur ce point malheureusement.
Flash est buggu et la correction des failles de scurit est longue ( bon exemple avec la derniere en date ... ) : c'est un fait.
Rajoutons  cela le fait que Flash est un gouffre  puissance, et une bonne source de plantage du navigateur importante ( les magnifiques freezes habituels de Firefox sur les pages trop charges en flash... ).

Esprons que la promesse d'ouverture d'adobe se concrtise : Un flash open source optimis pour son navigateur, rapide et bien intgr, c'est sduisant.
Mais si ce n'est pas le cas, HTML5 risque de lui voler des parts march importantes : preuve en est avec youtube et dailymotion qui s'y colle.

----------


## ferber

> Ca dpend du player, deux players diffrents ne vont pas forcment faire la mme chose et heureusement !


il serrait bien que le dveloppeur ai le choix concernant ces diffrences. ou du moins qu'il puisse facilement savoir quelle sont les diffrences.




> D'autre part, vouloir du HTML qui s'affiche partout pareil, c'est ne pas avoir compris sa logique. Le HTML a t fait entre autre pour tre lu sur un petit cran comme sur un grand, par monsieur tout le monde ou par un dficient visuel.


c'est pour a qu'on ajoute le tag canvas pour y dessiner des textes ? Finalement  du html 5 (canvas +video +javascript )  doit tre aussi pratique pour un dficient visuel qu'un site flash+html



> Alors oui, le HTML ne fera jamais tout ce que font Flash et compagnie (par exemple les DRM, etc.), et encore heureux. Mais si tu veux faire un jeu, faudra m'expliquer l'intrt de le faire  travers un navigateur...


Les drm sous flash son optionnel, ensuite j'imagine mal l'industrie de la vido/musique mettre des liens en clair vers leur sources de revenues.

Les jeux dans un navigateur, c'est top, test dofus. l'avantage, c'est que le dveloppement de jeux en as3 et plus rapide qu'en c++, et grce au plug flash a passe sur plein de plateforme.

----------


## ferber

> Rajoutons  cela le fait que Flash est un gouffre  puissance, et une bonne source de plantage du navigateur importante ( les magnifiques freezes habituels de Firefox sur les pages trop charges en flash... ).


Faudra comparer ce qui prend le moins de ressources entre un site gav de flash et un autre gav de html5.

Aprs si un graphiste arrte de charger une animation flash car elle commence  ramer sur son "super poste de graphiste gav de RAM", il en ferra de mme quand il dveloppera en html5.

Les page risque  la fin de ramer autant qu'avant, mais a serra en html5.

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Fait est que Steve Jobs n'a pas compltement tord sur ce point malheureusement.
> Flash est buggu et la correction des failles de scurit est longue ( bon exemple avec la derniere en date ... ) : c'est un fait.
> Rajoutons  cela le fait que Flash est un gouffre  puissance, et une bonne source de plantage du navigateur importante ( les magnifiques freezes habituels de Firefox sur les pages trop charges en flash... ).
> 
> Esprons que la promesse d'ouverture d'adobe se concrtise : Un flash open source optimis pour son navigateur, rapide et bien intgr, c'est sduisant.
> Mais si ce n'est pas le cas, HTML5 risque de lui voler des parts march importantes : preuve en est avec youtube et dailymotion qui s'y colle.



+1

le player Flash dnote dans le reste du catalogue Adobe quant  la qualit de l'implmentation
on est aux antipodes des produits historiques de la firme 

on a un peu le sentiment que le concept du "write once, run everywhere" du Flash, a t appliqu au code source du player lui-mme et cela bien au-del du raisonnable

----------


## Anomaly

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est sous Mac, mais il est clair que, sous Linux, Adobe est incapable de produire un lecteur Flash stable.

Un bug trs grave qui trane depuis plusieurs annes dans la version Linux du lecteur Flash : il est impossible de saisir des lettres accentues  cause d'un problme de double encodage UTF-8. Il est fort probable que ce bug serait trivial  corriger, mais...  ::roll:: 

De plus, aprs un certain temps d'utilisation, le player Flash perd systmatiquement les pdales et devient incapable de lire correctement vido et musique.

C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle j'utilise Chromium pour tout ce qui est Flash, car il me suffit d'ouvrir un nouvel onglet en fermant l'ancien lorsque Flash plante (alors que dans Firefox  mon grand dsespoir, il est ncessaire de redmarrer le navigateur lorsque Flash plante).

----------


## ferber

> +1
> 
> le player Flash dnote dans le reste du catalogue Adobe quant  la qualit de l'implmentation
> on est aux antipodes des produits historiques de la firme 
> 
> on a un peu le sentiment que le concept du "write once, run everywhere" du Flash, a t appliqu au code source du player lui-mme et cela bien au-del du raisonnable


Aprs pour juger correctement de l'implmentation du lecteur il faudrait tre en mesure de le comparer un autre lecteur flash.
Ce qui n'est pas le cas pour l'instant.

----------


## spidermario

> on a un peu le sentiment que le concept du "write once, run everywhere" du Flash, a t appliqu au code source du player lui-mme et cela bien au-del du raisonnable


Ce n'est pas exactement l'impression que j'ai.

J'ai plutt une impression de  Mince, on nous demande la dernire version du Flash Player pour Linux, empressons-nous de l'crire. .
Rsultat : une implmentation pour Linux lamentable ( une poque, aucun accent n'tait gr, pas mme dans les menus (maintenant, dans le menu, on a au moins  Qualit suprieure  et non  Qualité supérieure , mme si l'on ne peut entrer d'accent nous-mme), et un clic droit dans une zone de texte faisait gnralement planter le player, et mme maintenant, il reste quelques problmes).

----------


## ferber

> Un bug trs grave qui trane depuis plusieurs annes dans la version Linux du lecteur Flash : il est impossible de saisir des lettres accentues  cause d'un problme de double encodage UTF-8. Il est fort probable que ce bug serait trivial  corriger, mais...


Et ce bug ce produit sur toute les animations que vous avez pu tester ?
Ou sur une ou deux particulirement ?

----------


## Anomaly

Non, c'est bien sur toutes les applications Flash qui proposent un champ de saisie, y compris les miennes (j'ai fait du Flash  une poque).

Tu tapes "" et cela affiche "é".

Le bug est apparu dans la version qui a suivi Flash 9.0.0.48 (dernire version Flash qui ne posait pas ce problme).

Je reprcise que a ne concerne que la version Linux. La version Windows fonctionne trs bien. Aucune ide pour la version Mac OS.

C'est d'ailleurs la raison principale qui m'a pouss  abandonner Flash pour le Chat de Developpez et  dvelopper une nouvelle application de Chat en Ajax.

Donc une utilisation de Flash en moins...

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Aprs pour juger correctement de l'implmentation du lecteur il faudrait tre en mesure de le comparer un autre lecteur flash.
> Ce qui n'est pas le cas pour l'instant.


on peut toujours valuer un excutable en traant son comportement avec les outils adhoc 
rien que le profilage des appels systme peut dj rvler pas mal de choses
le nombre de threads lancs le nombre de fichiers ouverts comment et combien d'accs y sont faits la consommation CPU en fonction des actions de l'utilisateur

----------


## ferber

> Non, c'est bien sur toutes les applications Flash qui proposent un champ de saisie, y compris les miennes (j'ai fait du Flash  une poque).
> 
> Tu tapes "" et cela affiche "é".
> 
> Le bug est apparu dans la version qui a suivi Flash 9.0.0.48 (dernire version Flash qui ne posait pas ce problme).
> 
> Je reprcise que a ne concerne que la version Linux. La version Windows fonctionne trs bien. Aucune ide pour la version Mac OS.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs la raison principale qui m'a pouss  abandonner Flash pour le Chat de Developpez et  dvelopper une nouvelle application de Chat en Ajax.
> ...


C'est sur c'est un bug pnalisant, il discrdite vraiment le player, j'espre qu'il serra vite corrig. la version 10.1 rparera peut-tre le problme

----------


## Tarul

> Faudra comparer ce qui prend le moins de ressources entre un site gav de flash et un autre gav de html5.
> 
> Aprs si un graphiste arrte de charger une animation flash car elle commence  ramer sur son "super poste de graphiste gav de RAM", il en ferra de mme quand il dveloppera en html5.
> 
> Les page risque  la fin de ramer autant qu'avant, mais a serra en html5.


Sur windows, je ne sais pas. Une chose est sr, flash a sa meilleur implmentation l-bas. 
Mais sur mac os X, je ne serais pas tonn qu'html5 soit gagnant. (voir ci-dessous) 




> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est sous Mac, mais il est clair que, sous Linux, Adobe est incapable de produire un lecteur Flash stable.


Et encore, je crois que linux a droit  une implmentation 64 bits, ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'implmentation de mac os X.




> De plus, aprs un certain temps d'utilisation, le player Flash perd systmatiquement les pdales et devient incapable de lire correctement vido et musique.


Sur mac os X, une animation flash a de trs forte chance de faire perdre la boule au cpu et aux ventilos. Les videos Youtube passe encore, mais souvent ce sont des animations pourries publicitaires qui font ce genre d'effet.




> C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle j'utilise Chromium pour tout ce qui est Flash, car il me suffit d'ouvrir un nouvel onglet en fermant l'ancien lorsque Flash plante (alors que dans Firefox  mon grand dsespoir, il est ncessaire de redmarrer le navigateur lorsque Flash plante).


Du cot de safari pour snow leopard, Apple  dvelopper une isolation de processus pour les plug-in. cette isolation sert surtout  deux choses : 
1) permettre le lancement de safari en 64bit, mais charger le plugin flash en 32bits.  (j'avoue ne plus tre trop sr pour ce point)
2) ne pas faire planter safari lorsque flash plante.

Sur mac os X, flash est encore dvelopp en carbon. Une api qui n'existe qu'en 32bit, qu'apple a annoncer comme tant en fin de vie relativement tt (il y a quelque annes), et qu' terme il fallait utiliser l'api cocoa.

Mais le nerf de la guerre, c'est qu'apple souhaite conserver son modle de vente d'application sur iphone et ipad. Autoriser le flash sur ces appareils reviendrait  le dtruire. Les seules applications flash que l'on risque de voir, c'est des applications compile  l'aide de clang-llvm avec la suite CS5.

Les divers articles sur le sujet que l'on trouve sur macgeneration.com (et bien d'autre sans doute) sont intressants.

Perso, j'ai iphone et je suis bien content de ne pas avoir flash. Sur mac, le plugin clic2flash est un must have pour les utilisateurs de safari.

----------


## palnap

Je trouve un peu fort les propos de Jobs mais a suit bien sa logique de tout contrler (soft + hard) et de tout mettre sur le dos des autres.

Aprs, faut bien reconnaitre que Flash c'est de la belle merde sous Linux et Mac OS X, notamment ce fameux bug des caractres accentus sous nux (qui est enfin corrig dans la 10.1 bta pas trop tot) et les pitres performances sous OS X. Et les nombreux plantages tous OS confondus qui ne viennent pas toujours que de Firefox  :;): 

Pour rgler le pb de flash sur iphone/ipad, il suffit qu'Adobe arrte de distribuer flash sous OS X et attende de voir qui craquera le premier  ::D:

----------


## kOrt3x

Apple.
J'aime pas le Flash

----------


## nicorama

Flash est un sublimissime logiciel d'animation *intractive*. Si vous connaissez mieux, utilisable par 90% des browsers et si possible gratuit, n'hsitez pas  me le signaler.

Mais sr qu' vouloir y imposer des modules propritaires, et devoir vendre chaque version chaque anne - et donc rendrela prcdente obsolte - on se spare forcemment de pas mal de monde...

----------


## deadalnix

C'est bien d'tre sublimissime.

C'est mieux d'tre fonctionnel.

----------


## Tarul

> Flash est un sublimissime logiciel d'animation *intractive*. Si vous connaissez mieux, utilisable par 90% des browsers et si possible gratuit, n'hsitez pas  me le signaler.
> 
> Mais sr qu' vouloir y imposer des modules propritaires, et devoir vendre chaque version chaque anne - et donc rendrela prcdente obsolte - on se spare forcemment de pas mal de monde...


Malheureusement les cots "sublime" et interactif n'existe que sur windows, l o les performances sont l. Il y a beaucoup de bidules en flash qui aurait pu (je dirais mme aurait d) tre fait en javascript/html/css (voir en image gif  ::aie:: ) tout en tant moins lourd.

----------


## kaymak

mais alors lui... entre safari, mac os x et autres itunes, il ferait bien de na pas torp l'ouvrir ces logiciels n'ont jamais taient des exemples en la matire.
C'est lourd, c'est lent, sa plante, sa perd tes donnes ect ect.

Adobe c'est photoshop, illustrator, et d'autres encore, bref que du top pour qui a observ l'volution de ces softs.
Flash c'est macromedia  la base, dreamweaver ect ect. des trucs biens mais bon, buggs.
Alors, il ne faut pas non plus tout mlanger.

Mais sur le fond il n' pas tord de pousser une gueulante, flash ne remplit pas ces objectifs de multi plate forme et de stabilit.

Et apple perdit la face et son sang froid, face  google : ) go google.

----------


## themei

> mais alors lui... entre safari, mac os x et autres itunes, il ferait bien de na pas torp l'ouvrir ces logiciels n'ont jamais taient des exemples en la matire.
> C'est lourd, c'est lent, sa plante, sa perd tes donnes ect ect.
> 
> Adobe c'est photoshop, illustrator, et d'autres encore, bref que du top pour qui a observ l'volution de ces softs.
> Flash c'est macromedia  la base, dreamweaver ect ect. des trucs biens mais bon, buggs.
> Alors, il ne faut pas non plus tout mlanger.
> 
> Mais sur le fond il n' pas tord de pousser une gueulante, flash ne remplit pas ces objectifs de multi plate forme et de stabilit.
> 
> Et apple perdit la face et son sang froid, face  google : ) go google.


Sous Linux quand Flash est lent c'est surtout du a X11 et l'absence d'acceleration matrielle correcte. Les perfs d'affichage tout court son minable meme dans un navigateur. Forcement avec Flash a s'arrange pas.

Avec un pilote proprio a va mieux dj.

Et sous Windows j'ai pas eu de crash avec Flash depuis genre  Flash 6 quoi... :o

----------


## tontonnux

> Et sous Windows j'ai pas eu de crash avec Flash depuis genre  Flash 6 quoi... :o


!!!
La vache  :8O:  quel est ton secret ?!

Vanne pourrie  part... l'un des plus gros problme de Flash  mon avis, c'est que beaucoup de personnes font du flash sans mme se poser la moindre question des ressources utilises... m'est d'avis que beaucoup d'animations pourraient fortement tre optimises. D'ailleurs, les premiers vrais codes fonctionnels en HTML5 devraient tre mieux lotis  ce niveau puisque probablement crits par "des dveloppeurs" et non "des graphistes" ayant une meilleure prise en compte de cette question. A l'inverse, ActionScript tant du Javascript compil, la balance penche  nouveau de son ct... mais  terme... si on en arrive a faire du vrai JS compil (pourquoi pas aprs tout ?) le seul intrt qui resterait a Flash, c'est bien son logiciel, son interface...

PS : oui, mon poste contient plusieurs raccourcis plutt triviaux... mais n'tant ni Flasheur, ni applemaniac... je me retrouve fatalement  la limite du Troll sur ce dbat... Par contre, avec ses rcentes dclarations, je ne penses pas concourir dans la mme catgorie que Steve Jobs niveau Trollage... donc a passe encore.

----------


## Firwen

> Et sous Windows j'ai pas eu de crash avec Flash depuis genre Flash 6 quoi... :o


Ahah merci de me faire rire ds le matin  ::D: 
Flash sur Windows, c'est certes plus stable mais c'est loin d'etre parfait
Rien qu'en une utilisation basique sur Netbook, la bete consomme un bon 50% CPU pour lire une video H264 toute basique avec une stabilt plus que douteuse  ::D: .




> Sous Linux quand Flash est lent c'est surtout du a X11 et l'absence d'acceleration matrielle correcte. Les perfs d'affichage tout court son minable meme dans un navigateur. Forcement avec Flash a s'arrange pas.


Linux a tout ce qu'il faut lorsqu'il s'agit d'avoir une acclration 2D viable, il suffit juste de l'utiliser correctement.

----------


## Michal

html5 permet de faire des animations aussi complexes qu'avec flash ?

on dirait que pour steve jobs, flash = vido uniquement...

----------


## ferber

> html5 permet de faire des animations aussi complexes qu'avec flash ?
> 
> on dirait que pour steve jobs, flash = vido uniquement...


en tant trs rigoureux/rigoureuses, avec quelques timer et un canvas, on doit pouvoir faire normment.
Il se posera quand mme quelques questions au niveau des fonts, de la 3d, des formes vectoriels, des lancements de musique et de code  intervalle  donne. 
Donc je pense que beaucoup d'animations js sont possibles, mais douloureuses. 
Il existe des classes d'animations en as3, elle seront surement portes en js (ci ce n'est pas en cours).

----------


## tontonnux

> html5 permet de faire des animations aussi complexes qu'avec flash ?
> 
> on dirait que pour steve jobs, flash = vido uniquement...


Certaines dmos semble dire que oui... par exemple j'ai vu un jeu (shoot) entirement en javascript... donc a plus ou moins long terme, j'ai envie de dire oui... mais pour le moment, faut avouer que bien que ces dmos soient franchement impressionnantes, a rame encore pas mal.

----------


## ZeRevo

J'ai toujours apprci flash pour les sites web des graphistes / webdesigners / infographistes. Leurs sites respirent le ct artistique et j'aime bien a. J'ai du mal  retrouver ce style avec du javascript.

Mais d'un autre ct, on a eu droit  des utilisations trs moches mais c'tait encore les prmices du net

Depuis que Macromedia a t rachet par Adobe, Flash a volu, ils ont fait voluer le langage de programmation pour coller au plus prs d'un "vrai langage" normalis. Ils ont sorti 2 versions : AS2 et AS3, ce qui est pas terrible. Ils ont eu des problmes galement avec leur player sous linux, je me souviens avoir attendu longtemps avant de voir arriv une version 64 bits.

A ct de cela ils ont sorti Flex qui a trs demand dans les entreprises, par son ct programmation pro et beau visuel, a a certainement impact l'volution de flash.

Flash est l'un des premiers plugins  proposer la vido dans un site web, c'est pour a qu'on a vu des socits comme Youtube ou DailyMotion utiliser cette techno sur leurs sites  forte audience. Mais flash n'est pas une norme et donc on nous a pondu un HTML5 qui devrait arrter l'utilisation de flash pour la vido.

Steve Job est trop focalis sur l'iphone, Adobe fournit tout de mme ses logiciels sur Mac.
Adobe devrait proposer ses logiciels sous linux, a limiterait les ventes de Mac...

----------


## Michal

javascript n'est pas du tout adapt  faire ce que fait flash. les temps de dveloppement vont tre normissimes et bonjour la compatibilit navigateurs. flash a cet avantage de fonctionner de la mme manire sur quasi tous les navigateurs -modernes- (ie, firefox, etc). avec les diffrences d'interprtation du html/css, on s'arrache dj les cheveux parfois alors si on remplace flash avec html/css/js, on va devoir dire "ce site n'est disponible que sur firefox 6.0.7a"

si silverlight pouvait remplacer flash, ce serait mieux j'imagine  ::):  principales qualits de flash sans l'inconvnient majeur : sa lenteur.

le pire dans tout a, c'est que jobs fera passer adobe pour les mchants s'ils ne font plus de produits sur mac et vu que beaucoup de monde dit amen  tout ce qu'il raconte...

----------


## Tarul

> mais alors lui... entre safari, mac os x et autres itunes, il ferait bien de na pas torp l'ouvrir ces logiciels n'ont jamais taient des exemples en la matire.
> C'est lourd, c'est lent, sa plante, sa perd tes donnes ect ect.


J'aurais du prciser que je parlais uniquement de la version Mac os X de ces logiciels. En effet, je suis le premier a reconnatre que les version windows de ces logiciels sont lents, voir trs lent. Finalment, adobe et apple se rejoignent. Flash est lent sur mac os X, itunes/safari sont lent sous windows.  ::aie:: 




> Mais sur le fond il n' pas tord de pousser une gueulante, flash ne remplit pas ces objectifs de multi plate forme et de stabilit.


Ceci dit, raliser ce genre de plateforme. ce n'est pas une sincure. On retrouve le mme genre de critique pour tous les virtual machine comme la jvm.




> adobe devrait enlever tous ses produits de la plateforme mac et miser encore plus sur windows, dans les dents du cancreux


Adobe pourrait faire cela, mais dans ce cas flash perdrait encore de son cot multiplateforme. Et toujours dans le cas de flash, c'est dans l'intrt d'adobe d'tre prsent sur un maximum de navigateur et appareil. 





> javascript n'est pas du tout adapt  faire ce que fait flash. les temps de dveloppement vont tre normissimes et bonjour la compatibilit navigateurs. flash a cet avantage de fonctionner de la mme manire sur quasi tous les navigateurs -modernes- (ie, firefox, etc). avec les diffrences d'interprtation du html/css, on s'arrache dj les cheveux parfois alors si on remplace flash avec html/css/js, on va devoir dire "ce site n'est disponible que sur firefox 6.0.7a"


Tu mets clairement le doigt o cela fait mal. Les diffrences d'interprtation des normes web entre les navigateurs sont un trs gros problme. Le jour o se problme disparatra, le tripl html5/css3/js pourra remplacer flash dans bon nombre d'utilisation. Mais ce n'est pas encore prt d'arriver.  ::(: 
En attendant, les webmaster peuvent se rabattre sur des librairies qui aide a masquer ces diffrences. Mais j'ignore leur limite de ce cot.




> si silverlight pouvait remplacer flash, ce serait mieux j'imagine  principales qualits de flash sans l'inconvnient majeur : sa lenteur.


J'avoue tre sceptique sur la vitesse d'excution de silverlight sur les os alternatif.


Le poste tourne a la guerre adobe vs flash. Mais j'ai lu que pour Firefox Mobil (fennec), ils ont t oblig de dsactiv la gestion des plug-in  cause de flash qui dgradait les performances du navigateur.(voir ici)

----------


## deadalnix

> J'avoue tre sceptique sur la vitesse d'excution de silverlight sur les os alternatif.


Sous mac, j'en sais rien, mais sous linux, a envoie du pat.

Par contre moonlight est en retard sur certaines fonctionnalits. Si microsoft dcide de ne pas mettre de batons dans les roues de moonlight et d'en aider le dev (comme ce qui est fait  l'heure actuelle) on tiens ici une trs bonne techno. Microsoft se comporte plutt bien sur ce coup la, c'est assez rare pour tre soulign.

D'un point de vue technique, silverlight est maintenant devant flash et java mme runis. Par contre, je reste convaincu que les techno web standers ont un srieux avantage, celui d'tre standard.

----------


## kaymak

> Citation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Mais sur le fond il n' pas tord de pousser une gueulante, flash ne remplit pas ces objectifs de multi plate forme et de stabilit.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Oui, c'est un objectif du logiciel.
C'est comme mes sites et mes objectifs de charge, il FAUT que sa tienne.
Sinon la solution choisie au dpart, est mauvaise et ne correspondait pas  la demande.

Donc oui ce n'est pas facile, mais si les dveloppeurs ne sont plus capable de corriger les derniers petits dtails (qui font justement la diffrence), mme au prix de quelques saloperies dans le code (parce que des fois y' pas le choix : /),  alors, c'est que la situation est vritablement malsaine.

----------


## OWickerman

C'est quand mme marrant, une technologie plante sous Mac donc c'est cette technologie qui est responsable  :;): 
La paille, la poutre et tout a :p

----------


## nicorama

J'ai souvent utilis Flash devant mes lves pour faire un schma anim d'une lectrolyse ou le mouvement d'une orbite.
Tu dessines 3 cercles, deux carrs et si tu veux faire le kk tu rajoutes un bouton stop/play. En 10 minutes, tu as un outil qui conomise une heure d'explication sur papier, mais pour le programmer en javascript, il me faudrait un bon moment - bien qu'on doit commencer  trouver des bibliothques sympas.

----------


## Paul TOTH

bah, vu que IE6  la vie dure, je me demande comment imposer le HTML5 face  un plugin aussi lger que celui de Flash  ::):

----------


## nicorama

En fait si le logiciel Flash avait la bonne ide de gnr du Javascript plutt que de l'Action Script, tout le monde serait content  ::D:

----------


## ferber

> En fait si le logiciel Flash avait la bonne ide de gnr du Javascript plutt que de l'Action Script, tout le monde serait content


D'une certaine manire a aurait du tre le cas, car JavaScript 2 devait avoir la mme syntaxe qu'Action Script3. Car action script 3  t fait en suivant l' ECMAScript Edition 4 (aujourd'hui obsolte et remplace par ES3.5), (conforme  100% avec la norme ECMA-262, rvision 3, depuis ActionScript 3.0).

----------


## Tarul

Je suis tomb sur cette page : http://flashcrash.dempsky.org/

Je vous laisse lire et tester. La page en question vous propose de tester une animation flash qui fera planter le plug-in (et ventuellement votre navigateur)  sur les OS et navigateur les plus rpandus.

C'est dans ce genre de cas que l'on est content d'tre sous chrome, ou safari 4 (version Snow leopard) et de ne pas voir tous le navigateur partir  cause d'un crash d'un plugin tiers.

----------


## smyley

Ah oui marrant, flash plante  ::mouarf:: 
En plus, mme si j'y connais rien en ActionScript,  priori le code serait "juste" a :


```

```

----------


## Michal

oui enfin on fait la mme chose sous linux (un fork infini), a plante aussi la machine... c'est pas spcifique  flash de crasher en lanant des processus de manire rcursive  :;):

----------


## deadalnix

> oui enfin on fait la mme chose sous linux (un fork infini), a plante aussi la machine... c'est pas spcifique  flash de crasher en lanant des processus de manire rcursive


Et dieux inventa /etc/security/limits.conf pour linux. Ce dernier ne sais par contre toujours pas quoi faire de flash.

----------


## spidermario

Sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un fork rcursif.
C'est juste que si on utilise un SWFLoader pour charger un SWF, puis qu'on le refait avec la mme URL mais que le SWF renvoy par le serveur n'est pas de la mme version, a plante.



> If a Flash 9 SWF loads the same URL twice with the first returning a Flash 7 SWF and the second time returning a Flash 8 SWF (or vice-versa), the Adobe Flash Player plug-in will attempt to dereference a null pointer, crashing the browser.


Exemple :
(animation) → requte → http://www.youpi.com/mon_fichier.swf
(animation) ← fichier SWF 7 ← http://www.youpi.com/mon_fichier.swf
...
(animation) → requte → http://www.youpi.com/mon_fichier.swf
(animation) ← fichier SWF 8 ← http://www.youpi.com/mon_fichier.swf

Crash !


Mme s'il est rare qu'une mme URL renvoie tantt un SWF d'une certaine version, tantt d'une autre version ; a reste une faille du Player qui ne devrait pas exister.

----------


## ferber

> Ah oui marrant, flash plante 
> En plus, mme si j'y connais rien en ActionScript,  priori le code serait "juste" a :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


a serrait plutt a je dirais :



```

```

 un timer qui charge une animation, toutes les 250 millisecondes c'est quand mme rare.

Je rajouterais que si on prend le temps d'amliorer le code, comme ci-dessous il ne plante plus le flash player 



```

```

 Aprs, s'ils avaient cherch  faire marcher leur code, il aurait march.

A moins qu'ils n'aient pas le niveau pour comprendre leur code ce qui est possible, mais peu probable.

A mon avis ce n'est pas un bug important. Les vraies bugs de l'histoire sont les dveloppeurs qui ont pondu ce code.

----------


## smyley

> a serrait plutt a je dirais :


heuu juste comme a, j'ai fait un copy pasta  partir de la source ...

----------


## ferber

> heuu juste comme a, j'ai fait un copy pasta  partir de la source ...


 hum en effet, j'ai directement d-compil l'animation prsente en ligne sans lire la source.

Cependant a ne change pas le fait qu'avec quelques lignes de code de plus a passe. En ajoutant getDt() a l'url "http://flashcrash.dempsky.org:30321/"+getDT() 


```

```

----------


## deadalnix

> A mon avis ce n'est pas un bug important.


Ce n'est pas un bug, c'est un crash de l'application. Et a a de bonne chance d'embarquer le navigateur avec.

Et a, ce n'est pas admissible, ne serait que pour des raisons de scurit (la disponibilit est partie intgrante de la scurit, imaginez le DoS qu'on peut faire avec un truc pareil).

De toute fao, les stats sont claires : une plantage de navigateur sur deux est du  flash. C'est sans appel : ce plugin est une poubelle.

----------


## ferber

> Ce n'est pas un bug, c'est un crash de l'application. Et a a de bonne chance d'embarquer le navigateur avec.
> 
> Et a, ce n'est pas admissible, ne serait que pour des raisons de scurit (la disponibilit est partie intgrante de la scurit, imaginez le DoS qu'on peut faire avec un truc pareil).
> 
> De toute fao, les stats sont claires : une plantage de navigateur sur deux est du  flash. C'est sans appel : ce plugin est une poubelle.


Je regrette, une animation on la test avant de la mettre en ligne, comme un app. Il y'as des bugs dans toutes les technologies. Quand on en trouve un on s'en occupe ou pas.
Une animation bien code/prpare ne ferra pas planter un navigateur. 
une mauvaise utilisation d'un pointeur en c++ peut faire planter une appli, c'est pas pour a qu'il faut arrter de faire du c++.


Aprs vue les capacits du duo html+javascript faut pas s'tonner de la raret des plantages... pour cause : quasiment personne ne s'en sert pour faire des trucks aussi pouss qu'en flash.
Le html5 est une bonne blague, alors en attendant : longue vie  flash.

----------


## ferber

Je rajouterais concernant le bug prcit qu'il a t corrig le 02/06/10 sur le Flash Player 10 - 10_1_51_66 . 
cf :https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-677

----------


## deadalnix

> Je regrette, une animation on la test avant de la mettre en ligne, comme un app. Il y'as des bugs dans toutes les technologies. Quand on en trouve un on s'en occupe ou pas.


Et si justement je souhaite faire planter le client parce que je suis malintentionn ? Ou bien si je suis fournisseur d'un appli en flash, pourquoi devrais-je subir (ou plutt mes utilisateurs/clients) le plantage du plantage du plugin du  un autre site ? Faut se rveiller, on parle bien l'a d'un plantage sur deux de navigateur, pas d'un truc qui plante une fois tous les 36 du mois.

En C++, quand tu fais de la merde avec tes pointeur, tu craches ton application, pas tout le systme.

----------


## ferber

> Et si justement je souhaite faire planter le client parce que je suis malintentionn ?


En effet, il n'y a pas que des personnes bien intentionne sur le web. Il faut dans la mesure du possible viter de visiter n'importe qu'elle site.
un crash est toujours possible.



> Ou bien si je suis fournisseur d'un appli en flash, pourquoi devrais-je subir (ou plutt mes utilisateurs/clients) le plantage du plantage du plugin du  un autre site ?


En effet, on ne peut pas forcer les autres dveloppeurs  programmer correctement.



> Faut se rveiller, on parle bien l'a d'un plantage sur deux de navigateur, pas d'un truc qui plante une fois tous les 36 du mois.


hum, j'aimerais bien connaitre vos sources, pour ma culture gnral.



> En C++, quand tu fais de la merde avec tes pointeur, tu craches ton application, pas tout le systme.


a dpend, un bug dans un driver de mirroring par exemple peut produire quelques beaux effets.
Et si je me rappel bien, normalement un plug-in ou autre active X peut tre cod en c++;

----------


## Tarul

> Je regrette, une animation on la test avant de la mettre en ligne, comme un app. Il y'as des bugs dans toutes les technologies. Quand on en trouve un on s'en occupe ou pas.
> Une animation bien code/prpare ne ferra pas planter un navigateur. 
> une mauvaise utilisation d'un pointeur en c++ peut faire planter une appli, c'est pas pour a qu'il faut arrter de faire du c++.


Sauf que le bug introduit un potentiel problme de scurit. Adobe reconnat lui mme d'avoir fait l'erreur de ne pas avoir considr ce bug comme tant une faille.  

http://blogs.adobe.com/emmy/archives...bug_repor.html


Ce qui est dommage, c'est que le seul correctif soit un lecteur flash qui est en bta. Et donc par essence instable pour les utilisateurs finaux. Point positif : adobe semble vouloir apprendre de ces erreurs  propos de cette affaire


Petite application faite en javascript/html/css : http://mugtug.com/sketchpad/

----------


## jylaxx

> Petite application faite en javascript/html/css : http://mugtug.com/sketchpad/


hummm... C'est pour dmontrer que a marche ou que a marche pas ???

(oblig de faire un resize du navigateur pour que les fentres s'affichent... etc..)

----------


## jylaxx

> En C++, quand tu fais de la merde avec tes pointeur, tu craches ton application, pas tout le systme.


Si le plug-in Flash crash ton systme c'est que le navigateur qui l'accueille est mal programm !

Visiblement le problme est assez spcifique  MacOS car en tant que dveloppeur Flex sous Windows je n'ai jamais fait plant le Flash Player avec mes applications.

Pourquoi tant de haine ? Pourquoi empcher l'utilisation d'applications parfaitement stables sous Flash  ceux qui le souhaitent. Personne ne demande  Jobs de faire ce genre de choix. Il n'a qu' afficher un message d'avertissement avant le chargement du plug-in Flash : "Attention,  partir de maintenant si votre iPad/iPhone plante ce sera pas ma faute..."

----------


## ferber

> Sauf que le bug introduit un potentiel problme de scurit. Adobe reconnat lui mme d'avoir fait l'erreur de ne pas avoir considr ce bug comme tant une faille.  
> 
> http://blogs.adobe.com/emmy/archives...bug_repor.html
> 
> Ce qui est dommage, c'est que le seul correctif soit un lecteur flash qui est en bta. Et donc par essence instable pour les utilisateurs finaux. Point positif : adobe semble vouloir apprendre de ces erreurs  propos de cette affaire


En effet le temps de correction de ce bug fut long : la note  t cre le   22/09/08, corrig en 16 mois. 




> Petite application faite en javascript/html/css : http://mugtug.com/sketchpad/


Jolie, mais a plante sous Opra.

----------


## BainE

> Jolie, mais a plante sous Opra.


pas chez moi sous opera 10.
Et effectivement c'est pas mal.
Maintenant combien de temps pour faire ca ?
Parce qu en MFC/Swing/Qt/Gtk/.Net... ca casse pas trois pattes a un canard boiteux.

----------


## ferber

> pas chez moi sous opera 10.
> Et effectivement c'est pas mal.


L'outil texte plante chez moi, avec la version 10.10 d'opera Rvision
1893.



> Maintenant combien de temps pour faire ca ?


Selon certains commentaires sur google experiment, ils auraient ports du code flash. Donc a rduit le temps de dveloppement. Mais a a du quand mme tre long.

----------


## Tarul

> pas chez moi sous opera 10.
> Et effectivement c'est pas mal.
> Maintenant combien de temps pour faire ca ?
> Parce qu en MFC/Swing/Qt/Gtk/.Net... ca casse pas trois pattes a un canard boiteux.


C'est dommage que cela ne fonctionne pas sous tous les navigateurs. Je souhaitais juste partager mes dcouvertes sur les possibilits sur les futurs standards du web.

Je pense aussi qu'il a fallu pas mal de temps. Mais la balise canvas existe depuis peu, mais fait dj travailler l'imagination des dveloppeurs web. J

e ne serais pas tonn si cela s'industrialise rapidement. Vous connaissez sans doute la bibliothque javascript jquery. Elle masque des difficults d'implmentation, permet d'aller plus vite. Rien n'empche d'avoir cela pour ces nouvelles possibilits. 
Hier, seul des plug-in comme flash permettait de faire a, mais demain ces nouveaux standards pourront faire ce genre de choses sans les inconvnients des plug-in.

----------


## jylaxx

> ces nouveaux standards pourront faire ce genre de choses sans les inconvnients des plug-in.


... et sans les avantages non plus !!

On corrige certains inconvnients en s'en imposant plein d'autres. Est-ce vraiment idal ?

Il n'y aura jamais de solution idale pour tout le monde, laissons chacun utiliser les outils qu'il considre comme les meilleurs et laissons les utilisateurs choisir leurs applications !

----------


## ferber

> C'est dommage que cela ne fonctionne pas sous tous les navigateurs. Je souhaitais juste partager mes dcouvertes sur les possibilits sur les futurs standards du web.
> 
> Je pense aussi qu'il a fallu pas mal de temps. Mais la balise canvas existe depuis peu, mais fait dj travailler l'imagination des dveloppeurs web. 
> 
> Je ne serais pas tonn si cela s'industrialise rapidement. Vous connaissez sans doute la bibliothque javascript jquery. Elle masque des difficults d'implmentation, permet d'aller plus vite. Rien n'empche d'avoir cela pour ces nouvelles possibilits. 
> Hier, seul des plug-in comme flash permettait de faire a, mais demain ces nouveaux standards pourront faire ce genre de choses sans les inconvnients des plug-in.


Concernant Jquery, c'est une bonne chose cependant un plug-in dans l'absolue est tlcharg/install 1 fois. Une lib js est tlcharge  chaque vidange du cache. Mine de rien Jquery pse 23K, qui sont a charger avant le reste. Avec flash les classes de bases sont prsentes dans le plug-in.
Ce qui reprsente quelques kilos de moins  charger.
Je suis totalement d'accord avec le fait que ces libs vont vite se rependre, en attendant d'avoir un javascript orient object, c'est pas du luxe.

----------


## ferber

> On corrige certains inconvnients en s'en imposant plein d'autres. Est-ce vraiment idal ?


Dans l'absolue flash est coupable...
Coupable de ne pas tre open sources, de ne pas tre une norme, de ne pas tre parfait. Quoi qu'on fasse, le flash player serra toujours le mchant. 
Beaucoup de personnes choisiront d'utiliser des technologies moins volues, moins complte, moins productive car "Flash est le mal"... faut faire avec.

----------


## spidermario

> en attendant d'avoir un javascript orient object, c'est pas du luxe.


JavaScript dispose dj de capacits OO.



> Dans l'absolue flash est coupable...
> Coupable de ne pas tre open sources, de ne pas tre une norme, de ne pas tre parfait. Quoi qu'on fasse, le flash player serra toujours le mchant. 
> Beaucoup de personnes choisiront d'utiliser des technologies moins volues, moins complte, moins productive car "Flash est le mal"...


Eh ouais.

----------


## ferber

> JavaScript dispose dj de capacits OO.


En fait, il faut s'entendre sur le terme capacit..... ::mouarf:: 
Marrant quand j'essaie de dclarer une classe a ne passe pas.


```

```

Faire mumuse avec les prototypes a vas 5 minutes.

----------


## ferber

Un peut de ralit augmente en flash....
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives...nferencing.php

Qui pour faire la mme en javascript ? ::mouarf::

----------


## deadalnix

> Si le plug-in Flash crash ton systme c'est que le navigateur qui l'accueille est mal programm !


Non bien sur, il ne crache pas tout mon systme. Il crache par contre tous les applets flash (et pas seulement l'applet fautif). Parfois, il embarque le navigateur dans sa chute.

C'est juste inadmissible, d'autant qu'on arrive  faire mieux avec des techno naturellement unsafe comme le C++. Quand un programme plante, il n'embarque pas tous les autres programmes avec lui, ni mon interface graphique (son environnement  lui).

Encore une fois, on en parle pas ici d'un simple bug.

----------


## ferber

> C'est juste inadmissible, d'autant qu'on arrive  faire mieux avec des techno naturellement unsafe comme le C++.


Si vous avez russi a faire un meilleur plug-in que flash, passez moi le lien,
je suis preneur.

----------


## deadalnix

Silverlight.

a ne rame pas.
a ne crache pas.

Il y a de bon outils pour faire des jolies animations qui clignotent aussi bien qu'un gif anim.

Mme sous linux, a marche mieux que flash, et pourtant c'est une techno microsoft.

Mais bon, dans 98% des cas, l'ide mme d'utiliser un plugin est totalement stupide.

----------


## ferber

> Silverlight.


C'est en effet solution viable par rapport au html. Mais personnellement je prfre flash la gestion des fonts ( sous formes de glyphe vectoriel ) et plus adapt au web. Quoi que le modle de gestion des fonts de silverlight a peut tre chang depuis.

----------


## deadalnix

Afficher les font, c'est typiquement ce qu'un navigateur fait trs bien et qui n'a donc rien  faire dans un plugin.

----------


## ferber

> Afficher les font, c'est typiquement ce qu'un navigateur fait trs bien et qui n'a donc rien  faire dans un plugin.


hum et pour les fonts non prsentes sur le System cible ?
Genre si je fait ma propre font maison ?
Et si je ne veux embarquer que les caractres numriques d'une font, je fait comment en html ( sans y passer plus de 30 secondes ).

C'est peut-tre "mal" aussi, de vouloir choisir le rendu de son texte ?

----------


## Tarul

> ... et sans les avantages non plus !!
> 
> On corrige certains inconvnients en s'en imposant plein d'autres. Est-ce vraiment idal ?
> 
> Il n'y aura jamais de solution idale pour tout le monde, laissons chacun utiliser les outils qu'il considre comme les meilleurs et laissons les utilisateurs choisir leurs applications !


De mon point de vue d'utilisateur, flash est de moins en moins avantageux pour mon utilisation du web. L'un des seuls avantages que je vois, c'est l'accs a certaines ressources matrielles comme le micro ou encore la webcam. Il y en a certainement d'autres, mais je n'en vois pas.
D'ailleurs, je trouve que certaines animations de chromeexperiment sont un peu hypocrite car elles ne sont pas full html/javascript/css.

Par contre, en tant que dveloppeur, notamment au niveau outillage, flash est trs bien arm. 




> Concernant Jquery, c'est une bonne chose cependant un plug-in dans l'absolue est tlcharg/install 1 fois. Une lib js est tlcharge  chaque vidange du cache. Mine de rien Jquery pse 23K, qui sont a charger avant le reste. Avec flash les classes de bases sont prsentes dans le plug-in.
> Ce qui reprsente quelques kilos de moins  charger.
> Je suis totalement d'accord avec le fait que ces libs vont vite se rependre, en attendant d'avoir un javascript orient object, c'est pas du luxe.


Mais le fichier swf contenat les animations flash ne sont elles pas soumis au mme cache? Et donc ces fichiers sont aussi retlcharg, non? 
Je viens de voir sur pcinpact.com, et si jquery n'est pas mince 55ko, la pub flash fait dans les 46ko. Ce n'est pas rien non plus. La diffrence c'est que la lib peut tre utilise partout. Mais pas forcment un swf.


A lire aussi : http://blog.anscamobile.com/2010/02/...ne-and-beyond/.

----------


## jylaxx

> Silverlight.
> 
> a ne rame pas.
> a ne crache pas.
> 
> Il y a de bon outils pour faire des jolies animations qui clignotent aussi bien qu'un gif anim.
> 
> Mme sous linux, a marche mieux que flash, et pourtant c'est une techno microsoft.
> 
> Mais bon, dans 98% des cas, l'ide mme d'utiliser un plugin est totalement stupide.


Lol, voil des jugements dfinitifs ! Je suppose que tu as une argumentation pour dfendre ce genre de position un peu plus solide que des "impressions" personnelles.

Si Flash est autant utilis c'est qu'il apporte des lments positifs que les autres solutions n'apportent ou n'apportaient pas.

Si une application plante sur ton Mac tu vas d'abord mettre en cause l'application avant de mettre en cause ton MacOSX. C'est pareil pour les applications Flash. Comme il est facile de dvelopper ce type d'application beaucoup d'entre elles sont faites par des gens n'ayant pas toujours les comptences suffisantes pour le faire de manire professionnelle.

Flash plante surtout parce que les applications sont mal dveloppes.
Je le rpte avec des applications bien faites je n'ai jamais plant Flash.

Arrtons la dmagogie !

----------


## ferber

> Mais le fichier swf contenat les animations flash ne sont elles pas soumis au mme cache? Et donc ces fichiers sont aussi retlcharg, non? 
> Je viens de voir sur pcinpact.com, et si jquery n'est pas mince 55ko, la pub flash fait dans les 46ko. Ce n'est pas rien non plus. La diffrence c'est que la lib peut tre utilise partout. Mais pas forcment un swf.


alors pour le poid de jquery je me suis rfr au site officiel : http://jquery.com/
Production (23KB, Minified and Gzipped)   
jquery-1.4.js  Development (157KB, Uncompressed Code)  
Ensuite quand je parlait du poid non charg, je parlait des classes natives au players qui ne sont pas charges. jquery prenant dans mon ide place en temp que solution de remplacement des classes natives. ( aprs je n'ai pas particulirement tudi jquery, ( car j'utilise flash) )




> A lire aussi : http://blog.anscamobile.com/2010/02/...ne-and-beyond/.


Merci !

----------


## deadalnix

> Si une application plante sur ton Mac tu vas d'abord mettre en cause l'application avant de mettre en cause ton MacOSX. C'est pareil pour les applications Flash. Comme il est facile de dvelopper ce type d'application beaucoup d'entre elles sont faites par des gens n'ayant pas toujours les comptences suffisantes pour le faire de manire professionnelle.
> 
> Flash plante surtout parce que les applications sont mal dveloppes.
> Je le rpte avec des applications bien faites je n'ai jamais plant Flash.
> 
> Arrtons la dmagogie !


Bon, je ne suis pas sous mac, mais soit.

Quand un application plante sous un mac, macOS est suffisamment bien foutu pour que seule cette application plante. MacOS ne peut pas faire marcher l'application si celle-ci est mal programme, mais il est capable de faire en sorte que les erreur de celles-ci n'impactent pas le reste du systme.

Alors oui, ces application flash sont mal programmes, et ne devraient pas planter, et a, c'est de leur fautes. Le problme, c'est que le plugin flash, contrairement  macOS, est incapable de grer cela. Ce qui se passe, c'est que toutes les autres applications flash plantent aussi, voir mme le navigateur.

----------


## Tarul

> Ensuite quand je parlait du poid non charg, je parlait des classes natives au players qui ne sont pas charges. jquery prenant dans mon ide place en temp que solution de remplacement des classes natives. ( aprs je n'ai pas particulirement tudi jquery, ( car j'utilise flash) )


je n'avait pas compris a dans ton prcdent post. 
Pour jquery, ce n'est pas forcment un remplacement des classes natives, mais plus une couche d'abstraction. Un des cas le plus comment est l'obtention de l'objet xmlhttprequest. 
Dans le cas de ie faut passer par un objet activex, pour le reste du monde, c'est une simple cration d'objet suffit. Il y a d'autres cas dans ce genre, mais je ne suis pas assez connaisseur.
Mais jquery fournit bien d'autres services pour modifier  la vole les css, ou les fragments de page html avec ou sans animation.




> Merci !


De rien  ::):

----------


## smyley

> Quand un application plante sous un mac, macOS est suffisamment bien foutu pour que seule cette application plante. MacOS ne peut pas faire marcher l'application si celle-ci est mal programme, mais il est capable de faire en sorte que les erreur de celles-ci n'impactent pas le reste du systme.
> 
> Alors oui, ces application flash sont mal programmes, et ne devraient pas planter, et a, c'est de leur fautes. Le problme, c'est que le plugin flash, contrairement  macOS, est incapable de grer cela. Ce qui se passe, c'est que toutes les autres applications flash plantent aussi, voir mme le navigateur.


Ce n'est pas une histoire de "suffisamment bien foutu pour que seule cette application plante", c'est l'isolation par processus des erreurs "critiques" supportes par tous les OS dignes de ce nom (sauf peut tre Symbian, mais bon).

Quand Flash plante sous Chrome, il n'y a que Flash  planter (et pas Chrome) car le plugin est excut dans un process diffrent de celui qui affiche la page et donc le reste de la page reste intacte.

Sur Firefox, il n'y a pas de distinction est c'est donc tout le process qui plante.

Sur IE, il y a l'isolation par process au niveau de site (et pas page comme avec Chrome) et donc du coup l on a un plantage de Flash mais il n'y a que l'onglet de IE qui plante (et pas IE un entier). Et quand il rcupre l'onglet il ne charge mme pas l'animation Flash (donc pas une boucle de plantage sans fin).

Du coup l, c'est Firefox qui gre pas ...

----------


## deadalnix

J'ai envie de dire que non, c'est flash qui gre pas, et que les navigateurs s'adaptent pour palier les dfauts de flash.

Je n'ai pas de plantages du plugin java, si de moonlight, et l'un comme l'autre rament nettement moins . . .

----------


## smyley

Sur ce coup on est d'accord : Firefox ne gre pas, mais Flash encore moins.

Mais ce n'est pas au niveau de l'OS, mais bien le navigateur qui doit "encapsuler" les bugs de Flash ...

----------


## deadalnix

D'ailleurs on peut noter que la prochaine version de firefox intgrera la sparation des plug-ins dans un autre processus.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Steve Jobs s'en prend  nouveau violemment  Adobe*
*Pour lui, Flash est une technologie aussi prime qu'un lecteur de disquette*


Steve Job persiste et signe. Adobe est bien Le Grand Satan.

On peut ne pas aimer Flash (dont au passage la dernire version vient de sortir), trouver les cycles des mises  jour de scurit des technologies de la socit beaucoup trop longs, mais on peut aussi s'tonner de la virulence extrme des attaques de Steve Jobs (lire ci-avant pour les premires attaques).

Voici, d'aprs de nombreux tmoins prsents, ce que le PDG d'Apple a galement dclar au journaliste du Wall Street Journal dans une discussion aprs la prsentation de l'iPad. Des propos jusqu'ici rests secrets.

Tout d'abord, Flash serait "_un ogre qui dvore le CPU_" et une source intarissable de trous de scurit.

Le problme n'est pas tellement le fond (nul n'ignore que Flash consomme beaucoup de ressources et qu'il n'est pas la technologie la plus sre), mais plutt la forme.

Pourquoi tant d'agressivit ? Voire de la haine...

Steve Jobs continue alors en qualifiant Flash de technologie _"mourante"_. Et chez Apple, _"on ne gaspille pas notre nergie sur de vieilles technologies"_.

Sur sa lance, Steve Jobs a alors compar la technologie d'Adobe  d'autres technologies primes... comme les lecteurs de disquettes.

Le bruit de cette diatribe a mis du temps, mais il est finalement arriv jusqu'aux oreilles du PDG d'Adobe. Qui n'a pas tard  rpondre en rappelant  Apple le danger de vouloir ignorer l'cosystme, trs puissant, de ses partenaires.

Et moins diplomatique, en regrettant le business-model, _"verrouill"_, de l marque  la pomme, qui dpouille les utilisateurs de leur droit de voir le web en Flash si ils le souhaitent.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Steve Jobs est-il tomb du  cot obscur de la Force  (comme le laisse entendre cet article du Wall Street Journal d'un des journalistes prsents lors de ces dclarations) ?

----------


## kuranes

L'iphone a une autonomie ridicule, donc rajouter du flash changera pas grand chose  ::P:

----------


## Julien Bodin

Ca y est il devient snile ?
Combien de temps ils vont mettre pour le virer ?

----------


## gmotw

> on ne gaspille pas notre nergie sur de vieilles technologies.


Par contre le matriel....  ::ange::

----------


## trenton

Ou quand la peste critique le cholra...  ::mrgreen:: 
Mouais... En mme temps c'est vrai que le cholra c'est pas top...

----------


## doogy

Je hais le Flash autant que Steve.

----------


## ferber

> Steve Jobs est-il tomb du  cot obscur de la Force  (comme le laisse entendre cet article du Wall Street Journal d'un des journalistes prsents lors de ces dclarations) ?


Si flash est si pourris que a, pourquoi s'en inquiter ? Tout le monde arrtera de sens servir ? Pourquoi lutter contre un chose inutile ?
Cette homme fait tous pour lever une arme et runir ces troupes pour lutter contre un pauvre petit cheval mourant ?!

En fait tout porte  croire que ce monsieur sait qu'Adobe n'est pas un cheval mourant, mais bel et bien un adversaire  liminer au plus vite.

----------


## tontonnux

Ils ont du lui donner  manger aprs minuit pendant qu'il avait ses ennuis de sant ?! C'est pas possible autrement !  ::aie:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## ferber

Adobe prpare une solution pour compiler ces projets flex pour iphone.
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/f...ppsfor_iphone/

Et le projet suivant permet de compiler ces projets flex http://developer.openplug.com/ pour iphone, windows mobile, symbian et andoid. Alors ils peuvent bien dire ce qu'ils veulent des solutions arrives et des animations flash se retrouveront sous une fourme ou une autre sur iphone.  ::mouarf:: 
Bref l'iphone sans flash c'est une blague ! Ou plutt : l'iphone et l'ipad sont des blagues.

----------


## doogy

Je me dis juste que 100% de mon CPU pour lire des vidos alors que VLC ne bronche pas, c'est pas trs cologique!

----------


## BakaOnigiri

c'est peut tre une stratgie pour faire en sorte que adobe se bouge pour mieux optimiser se veau de flash ?

----------


## tontonnux

> c'est peut tre une stratgie pour faire en sorte que adobe se bouge pour mieux optimiser se veau de flash ?


a m'tonnerai quand mme.
a n'est pas du tout dans l'intrt d'apple que Flash puisse tourner sur iPhone. Une grosse partie des applications tlchargeables (pas mal de jeux et autres foutaiseries genre boite  prout) se retrouveraient en concurrence directe avec des quivalents flash, et donc sans la main mise d'apple dessus.

Flash est un problme potentiel pour l'appStore.

----------


## ferber

Adobe n'as pas attendu apple et leur pseudo messie
La prochaine version du Player arrive.
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
http://www.adobe.com/devnet/devices/demos/

----------


## deadalnix

> Je me dis juste que 100% de mon CPU pour lire des vidos alors que VLC ne bronche pas, c'est pas trs cologique!


Alors que la batterie inamovible, a c'est cologique  ::ccool::

----------


## Frank1010

Ca me choque pas que Steve Jobs critique flash, mais qu'il le boycott moins. C'est seul  l'utilisateur que revient le droit de vouloir l'utiliser ou non.

Aprs ct technologie, je trouve que le Flash consomme beaucoup, et qu'on l'utilise abusivement. 

Pour les lire des videos, je pense que le HTML 5 est mieux. Parcontre pour faire des animations sur des sites web...

Bien que flash est le monopole actuellement, j'espre qu'on verra d'autres technologies arriver sur le march et qui seront meilleurs.

----------


## Invit

Aprs tout c'est le boss le plus aim et aussi le plus dtest de Silicom valle. ::ccool::

----------


## exodev

On dirait qu'Apple fait le maximum de bruit pour essayer de faire retomber l'absence de flash sur leurs produits sur le dos d'Adobe.

Ou alors il devient snile  ::aie::

----------


## deadalnix

> Ca me choque pas que Steve Jobs critique flash, mais qu'il le boycott moins. C'est seul  l'utilisateur que revient le droit de vouloir l'utiliser ou non.


Je crois que tu n'as aps bien compris le business d'apple.

----------


## javan00b

si sa peux accelerer le support du html5 dans les browsers, sa favorise apple non ?...

microsoft continue de bouder le html5 et de s'accrocher a leur silverlight ? ou ils ont decid de faire le saut ?

----------


## doogy

> Alors que la batterie inamovible, a c'est cologique


Je ne dis pas le contraire, je ne suis pas du tout Apple...

----------


## smyley

> microsoft continue de bouder le html5 et de s'accrocher a leur silverlight ?


Juste comme a, Microsoft fait partie du groupe de travail sur l'HTML5.

Mais dvelopper une nouvelle version de l'html, a interdit de dvelopper Silverlight ?

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

il est bon quand mme steve, le type copie le business model des oprateurs japonais quand le rseau imode a t dploy au japon en 99, modle qui s'est lamentablement croul quand le march est arriv a maturit (ndlr. appstore centralis, exclusivit des appareils, lock technologiques). C'est d'ailleurs peut-tre pour ca qu'il aime pas flash, car un des facteurs de la mort de ce systme a t l'arriv de flash lite.

Comme on dit chez moi, "quand tu veux te dbarrasser de ton chien, tu dis qu'il a la rage".

----------


## ijk-ref

> Adobe n'as pas attendu apple et leur pseudo messie
> La prochaine version du Player arrive.
> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
> http://www.adobe.com/devnet/devices/demos/


*O a !!!???*  :8O: 

Flash 10.1 devait sortir fin 2009 pour nos PC... fvrier 2010 toujours rien !

Et je me souviens trs bien de la promos initiale de Flash 10.0 qui devait dj utiliser l'acclration matrielle... alors que concrtement elle n'acclre rien du tout !
D'ailleurs il y avait une version beta de Flash 10.0 acclrant certaines vidos... enlev de la version dfinitive !  ::?: 

Avec la dernire beta de Flash 10.1... c'est toujours de la m3rde alors que j'ai la carte graphique la plus courante du monde !  Les vidos sont certes plus rapides mais toujours plus "consommatrices" qu'un lecteur externe de vido et sans antialiasing !!

Et si tu peux me montrer un vritable site exploitant les _soit-disant_ fonctions 3D de Flash 10 je suis impatient car je n'en ai vu aucun  part l'exemple sommaire du site d'Adobe.

----------


## deadalnix

> alors que concrtement elle n'acclre rien du tout !


Je ne peux pas te laisser dire cela. En effet, flash acclre grandement la vitesse  laquelle ta batterie se dcharge.

----------


## nicorama

Steve Jobs a dj eu la peau du lecteur de D7 (disquette pour les noobs qui connaissent pas  ::): ). Il est bien parti pour se faire flash !

----------


## ferber

> *O a !!!???* 
> 
> Flash 10.1 devait sortir fin 2009 pour nos PC... fvrier 2010 toujours rien !


Tu sait lire ? Non ? Alors je t'explique c'est une bta la 10.1 qui est sortit et il bossent encore dessus. 
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/f...leasenotes.pdf



> Et je me souviens trs bien de la promos initiale de Flash 10.0 qui devait dj utiliser l'acclration matrielle... alors que concrtement elle n'acclre rien du tout !
> D'ailleurs il y avait une version beta de Flash 10.0 acclrant certaines vidos... enlev de la version dfinitive ! 
> 
> Avec la dernire beta de Flash 10.1... c'est toujours de la m3rde alors que j'ai la carte graphique la plus courante du monde !  Les vidos sont certes plus rapides mais toujours plus "consommatrices" qu'un lecteur externe de vido et sans antialiasing !!


L'acclration matriel ne soldera jamais des lacunes de dveloppement, c'est pas l'option magique qui permet de faire de la merde sans que a ramme, pas de chance.

http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashpla...ration_04.html
http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashpla...ration_05.html



> Et si tu peux me montrer un vritable site exploitant les _soit-disant_ fonctions 3D de Flash 10 je suis impatient car je n'en ai vu aucun  part l'exemple sommaire du site d'Adobe.


Aprs si tes neurones ne te permettent pas de chercher 5 minutes des exemples de site, et de lire des docs, je pense qu'il faut arrter le dev, envisage peut tre une carrire dans le pornos a demande moins de neurones.  ::lol:: 
http://www.redbullsoapboxracer.com/

De plus si flash n'est pas assez powerfull pour toi, regarde du cot du javacript , sa fait de belles choses  ::aie::

----------


## spidermario

> L'acclration matriel ne soldera jamais des lacunes de dveloppement, c'est pas l'option magique qui permet de faire de la merde sans que a ramme, pas de chance.


Ce n'est pas ce qu'il a dit. Il est vrai que a ne change vraiment pas grand chose, a devrait tout de mme... acclerer. C'est le principe, non ?

D'ailleurs, le lien que tu donnes fait ramer mon PC.
Vu la simplicit de ce qui est affich, a ne devrait pas (mon PC fait tourner sans problme des animations 3D plus complexes _qui ne tournent pas sur Flash Player_).

----------


## notia

> Arrtez-moi si je me trompe, mais a reviendrait pas  :
> - Youtube c'est Google
> - seul chrome (sur windows) supporte bien la nouvelle mouture
> donc en prenant H.264, google pousse chrome.
> 
> Non ?


Effectivement, n'est-ce pas une statgie mise au point par google pour tacler tout le monde?

----------


## notia

Flash, silverlight ou encore JAVAFX sont de bonnes initiatives facilitant la vie des dveloppeurs. En utilisant l'une de ces techno, l'utilisateur  la garantie de pouvoir faire fonctionner l'application  condition d'utiliser le plug in associ. Les dveloppeurs peuvent utiliser les techno qui leurs sont le plus accessible. Ce qui est dommage, c'est que ces initiatives ne viennent pas du monde de l'open source.
Promouvoir le html 5 oui pourquoi pas? Mais, selon moi c'est revenir  l'poque ou on devait tester son site (application) sur tous les navigateurs du march, faire des concessions sur des fonctionnalits avances. Et on peut toujours croire qu'un jour tous les navigateurs implmenteront parfaitement la norme. Moi je n'y crois pas.

Apple gesticule juste pour son business model. C'est effarant de voir comment cette socit  pu se mettre  dos le monde IT alors qu'ils avaient un boulevard. Il se tire eux mme la balle dans le pied et ca tout le monde l'a compris (microsoft,google, adobe, les oprateurs, les constructeurs de tlphones,etc...)

----------


## ijk-ref

Youpie un vrai connaisseur va enfin dfendre Flash !

Dommage que tes connaissances ne soient pas au niveau de tes insultes...  ::aie:: 


> Tu sait lire ? Non ? Alors je t'explique c'est une bta la 10.1 qui est sortit et il bossent encore dessus.


Merci pour ces paroles prouvant bien que quelqu'un ici...ne sait pas lire  ::roll:: 


> L'acclration matriel ne soldera jamais des lacunes de dveloppement, c'est pas l'option magique qui permet de faire de la merde sans que a ramme, pas de chance.


Si seulement c'tait a ! 


> Aprs si tes neurones ne te permettent pas de chercher 5 minutes des exemples de site, et de lire des docs, je pense qu'il faut arrter le dev, envisage peut tre une carrire dans le pornos a demande moins de neurones.


Super tu viens de me proposer l'exemple parfait de ce que Flash 10 est sens ne pas faire !!!   ::king:: 

Ce site n'a absolument rien d'acclr matriellement : les polygones devraient au moins avoir une texture projective antialiase - c'est le minimum syndicale. Ici on nage en plein re post 1996 o la 3D tait simule par le processeur avec de grosses approximations !!!

----------


## wiztricks

Adobe n'a pas voulu porter Flash sur l'iPhone sans qu'Apple y mette (beaucoup) des $$$ pour financer la R&D de la chose -- ce que Apple n'a  pas digr...

Depuis la situation devient agaante pour les deux camps: les clients iPhone ne comprennent pas pourquoi ces restrictions avec Flash et les clients Adobe qui lorgnent vers des solutions iPhone sont aussi trs embts.

In fine, nombre de commerciaux dans les deux botes sont obligs de signaler  leurs PDGs que leur client n'est pas content, pire qu'ils ont perdu le mga-contrat avec trucmuche  cause de ...

Ce qui est  proprement parler dbile!
Flash sur iPhone  fait des bonnes affaires pour Adobe et Apple et disperse / affaiblit un peu les machines Microsoft/Silverlight, ou Google/GWT/Chrome

Les PDG d'Apple ou d'Adobe sont de vrais personnages (des mecs pleins aux as avec parfois des attitudes d'enfants gts) 

Mais cette histoire les em... plus ou moins gravement en fonction des "affaires" qu'ils perdent  cause de ... Ils ne semblent pas encore avoir trouv une porte de sortie leur permettant de ne pas perdre la face.

- W
PS: Steve Jobs ne fait pas (que) de la techno mais (surtout) du marketing et de la com...

----------


## Tarul

> Promouvoir le html 5 oui pourquoi pas? Mais, selon moi c'est revenir  l'poque ou on devait tester son site (application) sur tous les navigateurs du march, faire des concessions sur des fonctionnalits avances. Et on peut toujours croire qu'un jour tous les navigateurs implmenteront parfaitement la norme. Moi je n'y crois pas.


Le problme que je vois, c'est que l'organisme faisant les normes du web (le w3c) n'dite pas une liste garantissant que tel navigateur est compatible avec telle norme du w3c. Si il y avait une suite de test de compatibilit avec une norme, et une diffusion du rsultat (le test acid est intressant, mais pas forcment complet), je pense que cela ferait bouger les choses. Les navigateurs peu respectueux se feraient vite recaler. Bref une suite de compatibilit comme on peut le voir pour le runtime java, en plus accessible.

Les sites web respectueux des normes pourraient informer leurs visiteurs que si il a un problme d'affichage/comportement d'aller voir la liste des navigateurs compatibles.


Mais j'y crois moyen, vu que ceux qui font les navigateurs ne sont pas tous respectueux des normes. Je pense a microsoft, bien qu'ils commencent enfin  bouger. Est-ce que le W3C manque t'il d'indpendance? Je suis mme pas sr que ce soit la solution.




> Apple gesticule juste pour son business model. C'est effarant de voir comment cette socit  pu se mettre  dos le monde IT alors qu'ils avaient un boulevard. Il se tire eux mme la balle dans le pied et ca tout le monde l'a compris (microsoft,google, adobe, les oprateurs, les constructeurs de tlphones,etc...)


Ce qui est "assez drle", c'est qu'au tout dbut de l'iphone. Le sdk n'existait pas (sauf pour apple). "Pour faire des applications pour l'ipone, c'est comme faire un site web", c'tait grosso modo le slogan de l'poque. Le dev iphone/ipod touch, c'tait du web et uniquement du web. (comme les premires versions du palm pre).
D'ailleurs, un autre slogan/argument marketing pour l'iphone, c'tait "ayez accs au mme internet sur votre ordinateur". Bien sr, il est possible de proposer un site respectant l'ergonomie native de l'iphone, mais le site classique tait bien plus (enfin prsent comme tel) navigable que sur les autres smartphone.
Dans l'optique de l'poque, apple avait tent de mettre le flash dans l'iphone(si on croit certains articles sur des sites d'actualit mac). Normal, puisque c'est le plugin web le plus utilis.

Aprs on sait ce que cela donn : 
-Apple n'a pu/su faire/obtenir un flash satisfaisant ses exigences.
-Les dveloppeurs n'ont pas aim le dev full web sur iphone. Ils voulaient faire des applications natives. Pourtant, safari mobil propos le respect des normes, et des extensions forts intressantes (css avec transformation 2d/3d, accs a localisation gps/acclromtre/&co en javascript). Je crois que certaines extension ont t propos au W3C.
-Du point ci-dessous ont dcoul le jailbreak, et les sdk officieux,..
-la cration du sdk officiel, avec le business model de l'app store.
-le carton plein qui a suivis (mais avec les couacs des validations des applications)

Les applications natives ont un tel succs que les dveloppeurs oublient qu'ils peuvent faire des quivalents (pas mauvais) en web.

Par contre, je me demande si le flash (seul j'entend) pourrait vraiment tuer le bussiness des applications. Cela aurait sans doute une influence pour les jeux, mais aprs.... Et encore pour les jeux, flash peut faire de la 3D, mais cela reste plus limit en perf. Le flash n'a pas tuer les applications natives sur les machines de bureau, la situation sur iphone est a mon avis quivalente.

----------


## deadalnix

> Promouvoir le html 5 oui pourquoi pas? Mais, selon moi c'est revenir  l'poque ou on devait tester son site (application) sur tous les navigateurs du march, faire des concessions sur des fonctionnalits avances. Et on peut toujours croire qu'un jour tous les navigateurs implmenteront parfaitement la norme. Moi je n'y crois pas.


Franchement, a part IE de nos jours, on n'a pas de problmes. Mes derniers dev n'ont donn lieu  aucune correction spcifique  un navigateur et je dev sous chrome ou ff en fonction de ce qui me tombe sous la main.

Je n'ai pour l'instant pas une fois eu  faire un patch spcifique  l'un ou l'autre. Quand je reprend mon dev sur FF aprs une session sous chrome, ou vice versa, tout marche  chaque fois de la mme faon. La seule diffrence que j'ai pu noter est un dcalage d'un pixel sur un cadre. Et pourtant, c'est une grosse appli avec de l'AJAX dans tous les sens.

videment, a ne marche probablement pas sous IE (ou alors c'est buggu). Tant mieux, ce n'est aps le but. Mais sans avoir test, je suis pratiquement sur que cela marche bien sous opera, et a marchera aussi sous safari (webkit powered).

Bref, le standard existe dj dans le domaine.

----------


## ijk-ref

> Bref, le standard existe dj dans le domaine.


T'as une drle de faon de dfinir un standard... en liminant plus 60% des utilisateurs.  ::aie:: 

C'est surement parfaitement acceptable pour ton cas particulier... mais ne va pas jusqu' dire que c'est exploitable dans un cas gnral  :;):

----------


## wiztricks

> Franchement, a part IE de nos jours, on n'a pas de problmes. Mes derniers dev n'ont donn lieu  aucune correction spcifique  un navigateur et je dev sous chrome ou ff en fonction de ce qui me tombe sous la main.
> ....
> Bref, le standard existe dj dans le domaine.


La page WIKI vous donne le support des fonctionnalits HTML5 par les diffrents browers.
Celle du groupe WhatWG (W3C) est peut tre plus  jour.
Donc, sauf utiliser des fonctions HTML5 dj rpandues sur la famille de navigateurs utiliss par vos clients, viter de prendre des engagements avant d'avoir vrifi et test que les navigateurs (et versions) supportent la/les fonctionnalits HTML5 ncessaires - mme si on peut s'en sortir parfois avec des patchs en JavaScript en attendant.




> Le problme que je vois, c'est que l'organisme faisant les normes du web (le w3c) n'dite pas une liste garantissant que tel navigateur est compatible avec telle norme du w3c.


Voir les URLs prcdentes... 

- W

----------


## deadalnix

> T'as une drle de faon de dfinir un standard... en liminant plus 60% des utilisateurs. 
> 
> C'est surement parfaitement acceptable pour ton cas particulier... mais ne va pas jusqu' dire que c'est exploitable dans un cas gnral


Effectivement c'est acceptable dans mon cas particulier.

Sur d'autres projets, j'ai travaill sur la compatibilit IE. Je crois qu'il ne faut pas confondre avec un standard, avec ce qu'on appelle le standard  de fait . Le second est ce que tout le monde ou presque utilises. Mais ce n'est pas forcement un standard.

De fait, cette approche n'exclue pas d'utilisateurs, car il existe des applications trs diverses supportant le standard. Rien n'empche donc de dev standard et de faire un mode compatibilit. Les utilisateurs savent installer quelque chose s'ils en voient l'utilit et que cela est facile. Preuve en est qu'ils ont tous russit  installer flash.

Sous toute"s plate forme, on PEUT lire le format. Alors que dans le cas du standard  de fait , beaucoup de gens peuvent accder  l'outil, mais beaucoup en sont exclus. Du fait de la nature non standard du standard de fait, il ne sera jamais bien support ailleurs. C'est donc un frein norme  un volution globale du march.

Et mme si cette ide peut paraitre bonne  court terme, elle est en fait trs mauvaise au sens de l'conomie d'chelle. En effet, plus les protocole d'changes sont standards, et plus il y aura d'applications qui pourront se dvelopper autour d'eux, donc plus il y aura d'attrait pour la plate forme en gnral.

En effet, supposons que vous ayez un super service sur le net. L'accs  votre service est limit par l'accs au net. pas de net, pas de clients. Or, le client ne se connecte pas au net pour votre service (soyez pas si prtentieux, mme google ne peut pas prtendre cela). L'utilisateur souhaite aller sur internet pour la qualit globale de l'cosystme qui s'y trouve.

L'quation est simple : gain = pdm * march.

L'utilisation de formats ouverts ne permet en effet pas d'augmenter ses pdm, mais cela permet d'augmenter la taille du march. Et donc le gain.

Ce genre d'conomie est limite  de nombreux domaines, et pratiquement essentiellement dans les nouvelles technologie. C'est pourquoi cette notion est souvent trangres aux commerciaux usuels. Trop spcifique.

PS: IE ce n'est plus 60% maintenant, mais ceci reste marginal vis  vis de la discutions, le fait qu'I aie une part importante des PDM est suffisant.

----------


## deadalnix

> Donc, sauf utiliser des fonctions HTML5 dj rpandues sur la famille de navigateurs utiliss par vos clients, viter de prendre des engagements avant d'avoir vrifi et test que les navigateurs (et versions) supportent la/les fonctionnalits HTML5 ncessaires - mme si on peut s'en sortir parfois avec des patchs en JavaScript en attendant.


Ne t'en fais pas, j'ai justement pu remarquer ceci sur ce projet, car je n'ai pas de contrainte de compatibilit (enfin, si, mais simplement FF 3.5+).

Ceci m'a justement permis de voir ce que donnais mon travail d'un navigateur  l'autre sans vraiment tester sur ces navigateurs pendant le dev et corriger au fur et  mesure, comme j'ai pu le faire sur d'autres projets avec contraintes de support.

Et bien, ce que j'ai constat, c'est qu'on arrive aujourd'hui  une qualit d'implmentation du standard suffisamment bonne pour que cela fonctionne sur tous les navigateurs - sauf IE -, et ce, sans forcer, et je dirais mme plus, sans le vouloir.

Alors, sans doute que mon exprience dans le web m'a permis d'viter par avance les cas les plus problmatiques, et peut-tre que d'autres fonctionnalits que je n'utilises pas. Mais, considrant qu'on parle bien ici d'un appli dans un navigateur, c'est  dire quelque chose de beaucoup plus exigeant que 95% des sites webs, je pense qu'on arrive  un constat intressant.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 22.02.2010*
*"Nous avons fait abandonner l'usage des disquettes et des CDs. Nous ferons oublier Flash", dclare Steve Jobs*

Steve Jobs s'est rcemment expliqu sur le boycott de Flash par ses produits (iPad et iPhone, voir news prcdente). Si de manire officieuse, cette technologie pourrait reprsenter une menace pour l'AppStore et les grands revenus qu'il gnre, l'explication officielle n'est pas l.

L'homme s'en est violemment pris au format Flash, devant de nombreux tmoins qui continuent de dvoiler ses propos.

Le patron d'Apple a en effet dclar : "Nous avons permis aux gens d'abandonner l'usage des disquettes, des crans LCD CCFL-backlit et des CDs. Nous leur feront galement oublier Flash".

Selon lui, Flash n'est tout simplement pas performant : il "crash" les macs et est "trop lent". Pire, il rduirait la dure de vie de la batterie de l'iPad par 10 ! En effet, il affirme que lire des vidos flash sur sa tablette fait passer son autonomie de 10h ...  peine plus d'une heure.

Source : Dclarations de Steve Jobs au Wall Street Journal

 ::fleche::  Flash pnaliserait-il vraiment la batterie de liPad?

----------


## javan00b

> Juste comme a, Microsoft fait partie du groupe de travail sur l'HTML5.
> 
> Mais dvelopper une nouvelle version de l'html, a interdit de dvelopper Silverlight ?


on sais tres bien que les nouvelles specifications du html5, en particulier le support natif de certain format video risque d'avoir un gros impact autant sur les technologies microsoft que adobe, et il me semblais qu'il y a peu de temp microsoft tentais de retarder ladoption du html5 dans IE... mais sa cest peux etre mon interpretation personnelle de leur communiqu....

----------


## ferber

Une petite preview du flash player 10.1 sur Google Phone Nexus One.
C'est vraiment la classe ! Video, 3d et musique c'est gnial, vraiment gnial ! ::mrgreen:: 

http://codemoiunmouton.wordpress.com...-google-phone/

----------


## JoeChip

Ouais, Flash c'est de la daube, pas adapte  l'usage qui en est fait (parfois des sites complets...!). Mais bon, un avis de Steve Jobs ne peut tre vu que sous l'angle de l'argent que a va faire rentrer dans ses poches : ce gars a toujours t le meilleur en manipulation commerciale ; meilleur que Bill Gates, qui n'est pourtant pas mauvais mais passe pour LE mchant, alors qu'il ne pousse pas le monopole jusqu'au matriel...

----------


## Marco46

> Selon lui, Flash n'est tout simplement pas performant : il "crash" les macs et est "trop lent". Pire, il rduirait la dure de vie de la batterie de l'iPad par 10 ! En effet, il affirme que lire des vidos flash sur sa tablette fait passer son autonomie de 10h ...  peine plus d'une heure.


Et Flash mange les enfants  ::aie::

----------


## spidermario

> Une petite preview du flash player 10.1 sur Google Phone Nexus One.
> C'est vraiment la classe ! Video, 3d et musique c'est gnial, vraiment gnial !
> 
> http://codemoiunmouton.wordpress.com...-google-phone/


Effectivement, Flash Player semble revenir sur la bonne voie avec sa version 10.1, si la version desktop du Flash Player pour Linux est aussi performante, cela pourrait me rconcilier un peu avec cette technologie.
J'espre aussi qu'ils sortiront bientt la version 64 bits finale (c'est actuellement en Alpha).

----------


## vanquish

Paralllement aux dclaration de Jobs, Novell pousse son SDK Mono pour Apple (http://monotouch.net/)

un lien ?

----------


## tontonnux

Euh... juste une question...

Si j'ai bien compris, l'ensemble des propos qui sont rapports petit  petit proviennent tous d'une seule et mme conversation ? Conversation qu'aurai eu Jobs avec ses employs ? Et ce sont donc ces mme employs qui distillent tout a au compte goute ?

Si c'est le cas alors a commence srieusement  ressembler  un plan de communication savamment orchestr plutt qu' des "fuites".

Jobs est en train de russir  faire en sorte que partout sur le net on trouve des commentaires genre "Flash c'est du caca !"

Dans pas long, avec une bonne indexation, celui qui va vouloir s'informer sur Flash va avoir l'impression d'tre plong dans l'uvre de Tolkien, sature de Trolls...

----------


## kuranes

C'est donc mac qui a fait disparaitre disquettes et cd...

Je croyais que c'tait une disparition irrmdiables vu les capacits de stockage grandissants, mais bon, allons y, rcrivons l'histoire  ::ccool::

----------


## TheDrev

Cela me fait penser au propos d'un autre Steve, Mr Prentice, il y a deux ans, prdisant la fin de la souris "dans 5 ans". Il n'y a aucun sujet a polmique, l'avenir nous prouvera simplement qu'ils ont tord.

----------


## FailMan

> C'est donc mac qui a fait disparaitre disquettes et cd...
> 
> Je croyais que c'tait une disparition irrmdiables vu les capacits de stockage grandissants, mais bon, allons y, rcrivons l'histoire


Non non, c'est Mac, haaaan quelle honte de ne pas savoir a. Tu sais trs bien que Mac est au-dessus de tout, que c'est mieux que tout, que a surpasse tout, que Mac est le moteur mme de l'informatique moderne. Tout ce qui est sur Mac est parfait et est copi, plagi, vol, usurp, imit par la concurrence.
Tu ne savais pas que c'est Apple qui a invent le baladeur mp3 ? Qui a invent le tlphone mobile ? Qui a invent le disque dur multimdia  relier  la TV ? Qui a invent le disque dur qui sauvegarde automatiquement tes donnes ? Qui a invent l'ordinateur portable et l'ordinateur tout-en-un ?  ::roll::   ::haha:: 

 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Bientt ils vont te faire oublier les ports USB et Ethernet  ::roll::  Tu sais chez Apple, pour eux, quand c'est pas inclus, c'est inutile. Ils arrivent  convaincre leurs utilisateurs que le Flash est devenu inutile. Si du jour au lendemain ils suppriment l'USB des laptops, les utilisateurs de Mac diraient "oui oui, l'USB c'est inutile, maintenant on passe sur internet, pas besoin de ports USB, mon stockage c'est sur Me, mon imprimante est sans-fil, ma webcam est intgre, j'ai un trackpad, etc. etc."  ::roll::   ::haha::   ::aie:: 




> Selon lui, Flash n'est tout simplement pas performant : il "crash" les macs et est "trop lent". Pire, il rduirait la dure de vie de la batterie de l'iPad par 10 ! En effet, il affirme que lire des vidos flash sur sa tablette fait passer son autonomie de 10h ...  peine plus d'une heure.


Moi j'ai une autre vision des choses : l'OS est donc incapable de visiter 90% des sites web actuels et le choix des batteries pour l'iPad a t mal fait : on privilgie des batteries bas de gamme qui faiblissent  vue d'oeil ds que quelque chose d'un peu _gourmand_ est demand  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## blbird

A force d'insister, les dclarations de Steve Jobs le crdibilisent compltement  mes yeux.

J'estime que Flash a ouvert la voix a du contenu vraiment dynamique sur le web. Steve est peut-tre un peu jalou de ne pas l'avoir invent lui-mme?  ::roll::

----------


## kuranes

> Non non, c'est Mac, haaaan quelle honte de ne pas savoir a. Tu sais trs bien que Mac est au-dessus de tout, que c'est mieux que tout, que a surpasse tout, que Mac est le moteur mme de l'informatique moderne. Tout ce qui est sur Mac est parfait et est copi, plagi, vol, usurp, imit par la concurrence.


D'ailleurs, si on suit la logique, les disques sont amens  disparaitre car le mac book air ne peut en lire. Bah ouais, les disquettes ont disparu parce que les macs taient les premiers pc sans lecteur de disquette.
Donc, pas de lecteur cd et dvd sur un mac book air ? Les cd et dvds sont amens  disparaitre. LOL !




> Moi j'ai une autre vision des choses : l'OS est donc incapable de visiter 90% des sites web actuels et le choix des batteries pour l'iPad a t mal fait : on privilgie des batteries bas de gamme qui faiblissent  vue d'oeil ds que quelque chose d'un peu _gourmand_ est demand


Non, je ne pense pas que la batterie soit mauvaise, mais plutot que l'OS soit tellement mal pens qu'il ne sait pas controler les logiciels en train d'etre executs... 
Donc par exemple, flash veut consommer 100% du CPU ? Iphone OS est incapable de l'en empecher.

Pourquoi n'avoir pas rendu les applis flashs inactives, et que l'utilisateur puisse les activer d'un simple toucher (par exemple) s'il le souhaite ? Ca aurait rgl le problme de batterie (elle ne se serait vide que si l'utilisateur le souhaitait vraiment), et l'utilisateur aurait aussi accs  tout le web...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 22.02.2010*
*"Nous avons fait abandonner l'usage des disquettes et des CDs. Nous ferons oublier Flash", dclare Steve Jobs*

Steve Jobs s'est rcemment expliqu sur le boycott de Flash par ses produits (iPad et iPhone, voir news prcdente). Si de manire officieuse, cette technologie pourrait reprsenter une menace pour l'AppStore et les grands revenus qu'il gnre, l'explication officielle n'est pas l.

L'homme s'en est violemment pris au format Flash, devant de nombreux tmoins qui continuent de dvoiler ses propos.

Le patron d'Apple a en effet dclar : "Nous avons permis aux gens d'abandonner l'usage des disquettes, des crans LCD CCFL-backlit et des CDs. Nous leur feront galement oublier Flash".

Selon lui, Flash n'est tout simplement pas performant : il "crash" les macs et est "trop lent". Pire, il rduirait la dure de vie de la batterie de l'iPad par 10 !

En effet, il affirme que lire des vidos flash sur sa tablette fait passer son autonomie de 10h ...  peine plus d'une heure.

Source : Dclarations de Steve Jobs au Wall Street Journal

 ::fleche::  Flash pnaliserait-il vraiment la batterie de liPad?

----------


## ferber

> Flash pnaliserait-il vraiment la batterie de liPad?


Comment le savoir ?
Flash n'est pas prsent sur ce priphrique.
On pourra bientt se faire une ide sur les windows mobile, et les google phones.
Et en cas de consommation intensive, que devra t'on conclure ?
Je veux dire comment comparer ?
A pars peut tre en ayant des applications identique en c#, flash effectuant les mme traitements, a pourrait donner une ide de la sur consommation. 
Mais pour l'instant, il n'y a pas de moyen de comparer, car pas de flash. Et pour le dot net  ce que j'ai pus lire, ce sont des applications via app store qui pourront tre fournis pas du silverlight.

----------


## Lyche

Steve Jobs est mon nouveau Dieu  ::ave::  Continue  me faire autant rire le lundi matin et je me met aux Mac.

----------


## exodev

> Jobs est en train de russir  faire en sorte que partout sur le net on trouve des commentaires genre "Flash c'est du caca !"


Flash (et surtout Adobe) tait criticable bien avant qu'Apple parte en guerre. 

Le comportement de la pomme atteint ici des sommets et on dirait que ce n'est pas fini. Mention spciale  l'explication sur la disparition des disquettes...

Je commence  me demander s'il n'y a pas une histoire de conflits entre Adobe et Apple sur une technologie (brevet logiciel) derrire cette diatribe.

----------


## Invit

Flash a eu son heure !  en bouchant les trous laisss par html/js.

Mais flash a oubli de mettre un bouton "stop" dans son menu contextuels. L'utilisateur serait trop bte pour comprendre les impratifs du monde des fournisseurs qui, eux, achtent la version payante.   Avant l'arrive de flash, personne n'imaginait qu'on pourrait se voir imposer 6 ou 7 videos en mme temps pour avoir le droit consulter la meteo ou les programmes tv.

C'est la responsabilit d'adobe de refuser aux utilisateurs de grer leur cpu en stoppant quelques videos parmi les plus grossires sans pour autant fermer la page qui les hberge. L'internet s'est fond sur la prsomption que les utilisateurs devaient contrler les agressions et protger leur tranquilit, Adobe ne l'a pas vu de cette oreille et il en paye le prix

----------


## Lyche

> Flash a eu son heure !  en bouchant les trous laisss par html/js.
> 
> Mais flash a oubli de mettre un bouton "stop" dans son menu contextuels. L'utilisateur serait trop bte pour comprendre les impratifs du monde des fournisseurs qui, eux, achtent la version payante.   Avant l'arrive de flash, personne n'imaginait qu'on pourrait se voir imposer 6 ou 7 videos en mme temps pour avoir le droit consulter la meteo ou les programmes tv.
> 
> C'est la responsabilit d'adobe de refuser aux utilisateurs de grer leur cpu en stoppant quelques videos parmi les plus grossires sans pour autant fermer la page qui les hberge. L'internet s'est fond sur la prsomption que les utilisateurs devaient contrler les agressions et protger leur tranquilit, Adobe ne l'a pas vu de cette oreille et il en paye le prix


Que Adobe ai commis des erreurs, c'est certains, mais ici ce sont les propos de steve jobs que l'on critique, cet homme crois que son entreprise  fait le monde tel qu'i lest aujourd'hui. Ce mec est bouffi d'orgueil, encore un peu et il va exploser comme une baudruche gonfle  l'hlium. Je serais mme ravis qu'il explose, le monde de l'informatique se portera mieux sans lui, et je pense que a viens du prnom, parce que je pense la mme chose de Ballmer.

----------


## ferber

> Flash a eu son heure !  en bouchant les trous laisss par html/js.
> 
> Mais flash a oubli de mettre un bouton "stop" dans son menu contextuels. L'utilisateur serait trop bte pour comprendre les impratifs du monde des fournisseurs qui, eux, achtent la version payante.   Avant l'arrive de flash, personne n'imaginait qu'on pourrait se voir imposer 6 ou 7 videos en mme temps pour avoir le droit consulter la meteo ou les programmes tv.
> 
> C'est la responsabilit d'adobe de refuser aux utilisateurs de grer leur cpu en stoppant quelques videos parmi les plus grossires sans pour autant fermer la page qui les hberge. L'internet s'est fond sur la prsomption que les utilisateurs devaient contrler les agressions et protger leur tranquilit, Adobe ne l'a pas vu de cette oreille et il en paye le prix


Donc pour les services pays par la publicit, ou contenant d'autre information que celle dsires vous souhaitez pouvoir enlever certain contenue et avoir axs aux autres ? 

Si flash n'existait pas, les fournisseurs de contenue trouverais une alternative pour vous faire voire leur pub.
Si le fournisseur de contenue souhaite que sont visiteur regarde 30 filmes publicitaire c'est sont choix, et il le ferra avec ou sans flash.

Reste  l'utilisateur de choisir si il accepte ou pas les conditions d'utilisation des sites sur les quel il navigues.

----------


## Invit

ok : il y a ceux qui ont investi des annes de leur temps sur actionscript/flex, ceux dont le revenu dpend directement de la pub flash 

ca fait des supporters acharns pour une techno dont on disait du bien depuis longtemps

et voil que le vent tourne, il a tourn pour moi aussi jadis quand windows a chang de gestion mmoire et que je dpendais d'un gestionnaire de mmoire devenu obsolte alors qu'il payait mon salaire 

Le vent n'a pas tourn d'un coup comme a parce que jobs a mis une opinion, mais plutot parce que silverlight et html5 sont des flash-killers trs crdibles, non ?  

Le web souhaite-il devenir un sapin de noel d'animations calcules en temps rel par les machines de l'utilisateur ?  je suis certain du contraire mais on peut me contredire et tre certain que flash va continuer comme si rien tait  envahir chaque ligne d'info de 10aines de Mo de video non sollicites et que plus rien ne changera jamais sur le web.

Je suis all sur une page boursire avec 5 anims flash sur la page d'accueil sous google chrome.  Dans options developpeurs , je suis all dans le gestionnaire de taches. On y voit flash gigoter dans la colonne cpu, c'est trs convaincant.   Je ne pense pas que les plateformes embarques pourront accepter a alors qu'ils comptent chaque cycle machine.  Les anims flash n'tonnent plus depuis longtemps mme si elles restent trs belles et techniquement pointues. Mais tout cela a t conu avant l'explosion des netbooks et des embarqus. Il y a une concurrence entre tout video et flash qui devrait conduire Adobe  tre seul contre tous, plus personne ne veut laisser un player propritaire calculer des anims en temps rel sur des millions (milliards) de machines..

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

le probleme c'est pas la techno, si demain silverlight est sur 99%+ des machines, on aura la meme discution avec sl. Le gros problem c'est le modele de la pub aggressive sur le net. Et pour ca il y a une solution: adblock ! ma vie a changer.

----------


## ferber

> ok : il y a ceux qui ont investi des annes de leur temps sur actionscript/flex, ceux dont le revenu dpend directement de la pub flash 
> 
> ca fait des supporters acharns pour un techno dont on disait du bien depuis longtemps
> 
> et voil que le vent tourne, il a tourn pour moi aussi jadis quand windows a chang de gestion mmoire et que je dpendais d'un gestionnaire de mmoire devenu obsolte alors qu'il payait mon salaire 
> 
> Le vent n'a pas tourn d'un coup comme a parce que jobs a mis une opinion, mais plutot parce que silverlight et html5 sont des flash-killers trs crdibles, non ?  
> 
> Le web souhaite-il devenir un sapin de noel d'animations calcules en temps rel par les machines de l'utilisateur ?  je suis certain du contraire mais on peut me contredire et tre certain que flash va continuer comme si rien tait  envahir chaque ligne d'info de 10aines de Mo de video non sollicites et que plus rien ne changera jamais sur le web.


C'est sur, le vent tourne. 
Aprs, je suis un fervent fan de flash.
Et il est vraie que je n'aime pas avoir l'ide qu'il pourrait disparaitre.
Mais si il doit disparaitre pour quelques chose de mieux, de plus rapide, de plus puissant, je suis pour.
Par contre si il doit disparaitre, car les gens "aime pas", la a fait plus raler. Surtout si flash se retrouve remplac par le html 5 qui n'apporte rien de nouveau compar a flash.
Silverlight, c'est dj mieux.
Aprs j'ai hte de  voir le web de demains quand les pub ne seront plus en flash, mais en silver light, ou en html 5.
surtout en html5 d'allieur car bloquer tout les contenue flash et tout les contenue silver light c'est une chose. Mais pour bloquer des pub en html, a serra plus drle, on bloquera les "div" ?

----------


## blbird

> plus personne ne veut laisser un player propritaire calculer des anims en temps rel sur des millions (milliards) de machines..


Et pourquoi donc? Avec des machines de plus en plus puissantes, Flash ne m'a jamais vraiment caus de soucis de mmoire ou de CPU. Que ce soit sur mon portable du boulot ou sur mon fixe perso.

On ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, avec une techo Flash qui permet d'avoir un temps de tlchargement assez court, parce que justement il fait faire beaucoup de calculs vectoriels sur le poste client.

Je ne sais pas ce que Steeve Jobs a contre Flash, mais ca n'a  mon avis rien  voir avec la technologie.  ::roll::

----------


## JoeChip

FireFox + FlashBlock et pour Flash c'est rgl... En revanche, Mac et leurs OS ferms, leur rticence  tre compatible avec quoi que ce soit (Java...), leurs marges exagre et leur exploitation de l'ignorance et des "fashion victims"...

----------


## trenton

> le html 5 qui n'apporte rien de nouveau compar a flash.


Le HTML (mme en version 4) permet de faire beaucoup de choses qu'on ne peut pas faire avec flash. C'est incroyable de voir des gens affirmer le contraire sur un forum des "professionnels en informatique".

----------


## Lyche

> FireFox + FlashBlock et pour Flash c'est rgl... En revanche, Mac et leurs OS ferms, leur rticence  tre compatible avec quoi que ce soit (Java...), leurs marges exagre et leur exploitation de l'ignorance et des "fashion victims"...


 :8O:  Attention !! tu vas rveiller la communaut encore dormante sur ce topic de FanBoys qui vont venir te lyncher ce soir dans ton lit pour avoir os Blasphmer !

Et quoi qu'on en dise, le format ferm de Mac, en fait leur force  :;):

----------


## ferber

> Le HTML (mme en version 4) permet de faire beaucoup de choses qu'on ne peut pas faire avec flash. C'est incroyable de voir des gens affirmer le contraire sur un forum des "professionnels en informatique".


On peut manipuler la web-cam ?
On peut modifier l'alpha est la rotation d'un object ?
Mr le "professionel de l'informatique" vous avez surement une solution pour faire a en html 4 : http://codemoiunmouton.wordpress.com...ntee-et-flash/

----------


## spidermario

> On peut manipuler la web-cam ?


Pour la plupart des applications qui en font l'usage, un client lourd serait bien plus adapt qu'une page Web.



> On peut modifier l'alpha est la rotation d'un object ?


Alpha, dj possible ; rotation, dans HTML 5.




> Mr le "professionel de l'informatique" vous avez surement une solution pour faire a en html 4 : http://codemoiunmouton.wordpress.com...ntee-et-flash/


Voici un exemple typique de ce dont je parlais plus haut, un client lourd est plus adapt qu'une page Web pour faire a.

----------


## ManusDei

Moi ce qui me surprend, c'est l'affirmation "nous avons fait abandonner l'usage des disquettes et des CD".

Il se base sur quoi pour dire a ?
(parce que bon, j'ai pas spcialement eu l'impression que a venait d'Apple)

----------


## spidermario

Et puis, on utilise encore les CD, non ?

----------


## Lyche

> Et puis, on utilise encore les CD, non ?


Pas chez Apple, certaines de leurs machine n'ont pas de lecteur CD  ::cfou::  C'est une rvolution, en plus de fermer les standards  leurs machines, ils empchent les utilisateurs de communiquer entre eux par les supports "standards"  ::cfou::

----------


## ferber

> Pour la plupart des applications qui en font l'usage, un client lourd serait bien plus adapt qu'une page Web.
> 
> Alpha, dj possible ; rotation, dans HTML 5.


Et pour rotationY, rotationZ, rotationX?



> Voici un exemple typique de ce dont je parlais plus haut, un client lourd est plus adapt qu'une page Web pour faire a.


Donc quand html sais pas faire, c'est "client lourd".
Et bien flash  encore de belle annes devant lui.

Aprs ce ne sont que des exemples, il reste des choses qui un jour ou l'autre feront partis du html, mais qui pour l'instant n'y sons pas.

----------


## spidermario

> Donc quand html sais pas faire, c'est "client lourd".


a, c'est _ton_ interprtation de ce que _j_'ai dit.
Quel est l'intrt de mettre a sur une page Web au lieu de proposer une application  installer pour l'utilisateur ?

D'ailleurs, Adobe eux-mme proposent une solution pour a → AIR.
Sun, quant  eux, proposent Java Web Start.

----------


## ixpe

> *"Nous avons fait abandonner l'usage des disquettes et des CDs. Nous ferons oublier Flash", dclare Steve Jobs*


Euh... C est qui le "Nous".
Il est vraiment prsomptueux ce Steeve...
Apple a dcid de quelque chose pour ce changement? En 2007 Apple etait a 4% des ordinateurs vendus en france il me semble, pas bien sur de son pouvoir de faire changer les choses de ce cote...

Quoique...
Anectdote  hs  ::):  : 
Je suis vraiment mauvaise langue, je me souviens, dans les annees 90, avoir essay un Apple. J avais une disquette dans le lecteur et il m a fallut un certain temps avant de comprendre que pour l ejecter il fallait drag and dropper l icone de la disquette dans la poubelle... 
Le comble du spectacle c est le beau message d erreur "Memoire insuffisante" que j ai vu apparaitre a l'ecran apres cette manip. Le prof paniqu lorsqu il m a entendu parler de "pied de biche" pour ejecter ma disquette est arriv a mon secours avec l Outil (que devrait avoir tout informaticien) : un trombone afin d actionner un ptit bouton inaccessible...
Alors oui, effectivement, Apple a tout mis en oeuvre pour eradiquer l usage des disquettes  ::):

----------


## ferber

> a, c'est _ton_ interprtation de ce que _j_'ai dit.
> Quel est l'intrt de mettre a sur une page Web au lieu de proposer une application  installer pour l'utilisateur ?


Tout dpend du projet, imaginons un petit jeu ou les joueurs serrait amens a jouer ensemble, a pourrait tre plus sympa d'avoir le son et l'audio sans passer par un client lourd. 
On pourrait aussi penser a un pizzeria en ligne, ou on pourrait directement commander en voyant son interlocuteur.
un client lourd serrait mieux adapt et plus rapide qu'une animation flash.
Mais selon le budjet l'un passera et pas  l'autre.

----------


## spidermario

> On pourrait aussi penser a un pizzeria en ligne, ou on pourrait directement commander en voyant son interlocuteur.


Bien vu, je n'avais pas pens  cela.
On pourrait aussi imaginer qu'ils nous montrent les plats en mme temps qu'ils les cuisinent  ::mrgreen:: 
C'est vrai que l, un client lourd ne se justifierait pas tant que a ( moins de leur tre vraiment fidle  ::aie:: ), au temps pour moi.

----------


## ijk-ref

> On ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, avec une techo Flash qui permet d'avoir un temps de tlchargement assez court, parce que justement il fait faire beaucoup de calculs vectoriels sur le poste client.


Je ne pense pas que la technologie vectorielle de Flash soit remise en cause.

C'est plutt sa "nouvelle" utilisation pratique dans 90% des cas o on se retrouve aujourd'hui devant du Flash : la vido.

----------


## FailMan

> Pas chez Apple, certaines de leurs machine n'ont pas de lecteur CD  C'est une rvolution, en plus de fermer les standards  leurs machines, ils empchent les utilisateurs de communiquer entre eux par les supports "standards"


Non mais tu comprends, c'est comme l'USB, a sert plus  rien, tu va voir que dans 2 gnrations de MacBook, y'aura plus de ports USB  ::haha::   ::aie:: 

@Kuranes : j'espre que tu as bien compris que mon post tait ironique  ::lol::   ::ccool::

----------


## robert_trudel

> *Mise  jour du 22.02.2010*
> *"Nous avons fait abandonner l'usage des disquettes et des CDs. Nous ferons oublier Flash", dclare Steve Jobs*
> 
> Steve Jobs s'est rcemment expliqu sur le boycott de Flash par ses produits (iPad et iPhone, voir news prcdente). Si de manire officieuse, cette technologie pourrait reprsenter une menace pour l'AppStore et les grands revenus qu'il gnre, l'explication officielle n'est pas l.
> 
> L'homme s'en est violemment pris au format Flash, devant de nombreux tmoins qui continuent de dvoiler ses propos.
> 
> Le patron d'Apple a en effet dclar : "Nous avons permis aux gens d'abandonner l'usage des disquettes, des crans LCD CCFL-backlit et des CDs. Nous leur feront galement oublier Flash".


 quand la rponse de adobe?

je verrais bien:

"Nous avons permis au artiste de leur facilit la vie avec une puissance incroyable, maintenant nous allons leur faire oublier Apple"

----------


## Invit

je suis tonn par le succs de ce topic

Est-ce le fait d'une pression anti-flash trop longtemps contenue et dont M Jobs a crev l'abcs ?
Ou un courant pro-flash anti-Jobs ?

Je suis dans la 1re catgorie mais je reconnais que les jeux flash ont du chien, que le produit lui mme a des specs intressantes mais fermement oppos  ce qu'il garde son hgmonie actuelle.

  Selon moi, flash a ratiss trop large, il a trop servi de bquille  un html trop lent  voluer. C'est incroyable qu'il ait pu tenir aussi longtemps sans se faire critiquer plus tt alors qu'il est un sacr cheveu dans la soupe du W3C

J'ignore si Jobs a raison d'tre aussi provoquant mais j'avoue une certaine satisfaction d'entendre par sa bouche ce que je trpignais d'expliquer en vain depuis longtemps.
Une chose est sre : l'iPhone n'est pas un pi-phnomne et Jobs est une voix qui compte dans le landerneau de notre boutique.
Une autre s'avre : l'intouchable flash ne rpond plus au march comme auparavant car  l'instar de Vista il ne convient pas aux petites architectures et se voit lapid sur l'autel de la chasse au gaspi 2.0 dsormais incontournable. 

S'adaptera-t-il ou fera-t-il fi de ses dtracteurs en continuant  s'approprier des ressources qu'on ne veut plus lui donner ?   je parie qu'il fera profil bas et essaiera de garder coute que coute sa place dans les bannires et incrustations publicitaires de nos si chres pages web.  Je parie galement sur son viction rapide de la video en ligne de type uTube.   Mais je pourrais me tromper. Qui vivra verra.

----------


## kuranes

> @Kuranes : j'espre que tu as bien compris que mon post tait ironique


Oui, et ce fil de discussion m'amuse normment d'ailleurs  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

> Oui, et ce fil de discussion m'amuse normment d'ailleurs


Ouai, je crois que la "Ballmerite" arrive chez les grands patrons !! a promet de belles annes de franches rigolades  ::haha::

----------


## ferber

> C'est incroyable qu'il ait pu tenir aussi longtemps sans se faire critiquer plus tt alors qu'il est un sacr cheveu dans la soupe du W3C.


Cela fait trs trs longtemps que flash en prend plein les dents.
Et il a toujours eu de fervent dtracteurs.
Toujours opposs a flash. Et quelque soit les progrs de flash il y'en aura toujours.
A l'poque de l'As 1, flash t considr comme un logiciel de cration de bannire rput lourdes. Son langague sous forme de prototype a l'poque lui donn une image de pseudo language gadget.
As1 a evolu vers l'as2 et puis vers l'as3, il a gagn en crdit, mais toujours pas assez.
Beaucoup maudissaient flash, car il n'existait pas de version l'inux, il l'on fait mais ce n'est pas assez, elle volue car elle est loin d'tre parfaite mais a ne serra pas assez.
Et si un jour flash deviens une norme, il y'aurra des player open sources qui eux seront considr comme tant bien. Mais le vraie flash player ne serra toujours pas assez bien.
flash fessait du  vectoriel.
le svg est apparue (adobe avait d'ailleurs fournis un player svg ).

bref flash c'est tellement mauvais, que a a donn envie a microsoft de faire de silverlight, a google de faire native client, a java de faire java fx  et au w3c d'implmenter les bonnes choses de flash.
Mais a par a flash est vraiment infmes....

----------


## s4mk1ng

L c'est sur il y a t un peu fort mais ce qu'il dit n'est pas entirement faux mme si ce n'est pas aussi extreme que a...

----------


## lucideluciole

> Nous avons fait abandonner l'usage des disquettes...


Ils ont t les premiers  les abandonner mais de toutes faons l'abandon des disquettes aurait eu lieu avec ou sans Apple.

Y a un proverbe qui dit que quand on crache en l'air ca nous retombe toujours sur la tte...

----------


## Invit

C'est la question qui ressort et que j'ai oubli de poser ...

Qu'en pense Google ?

Google a toujours t trs ambig envers Flash. Il n'a jamais rfrenc correctement les url pointes par les menus Flash. Ces menus autrefois priss par les webmasters ont presque disparu, remplacs par des divs. L'utilisation de Flash dans les pages google est anecdotique mais pas nulle.  Je ne connais pas de SDK google qui s'appuie ou simplement adresse du flash.

La position de Google pourrait bien trancher cette affaire une fois pour toutes mais je crains qu'on ne sache jamais bien  quoi s'en tenir.

----------


## ferber

> C'est la question qui ressort et que j'ai oubli de poser ...
> 
> Qu'en pense Google ?
> 
> Google a toujours t trs ambig envers Flash. Il n'a jamais rfrenc correctement les url pointes par les menus Flash. Ces menus autrefois priss par les webmasters ont presque disparu, remplacs par des divs. L'utilisation de Flash dans les pages google est anecdotique mais pas nulle.  Je ne connais pas de SDK google qui s'appuie ou simplement adresse du flash.
> 
> La position de Google pourrait bien trancher cette affaire une fois pour toutes mais je crains qu'on ne sache jamais bien  quoi s'en tenir.


Position trs simple les animations flash sont rfrences.
Concernant leur lments texte statique.
Pour les textes dynamique, c'est comme pour un site ajax : il faut prvoir en amont et faire en sorte que google puisse atteindre le texte.
rien de trs compliqu.

Mais il est vraie que les projets google en flash son inexistant.
Par exemple pour gmap il faut utiliser des library non fournis par google.
ex http://code.google.com/p/google-maps-flash-interface/

----------


## trenton

> Et si un jour flash deviens une norme, il y'aurra des player open sources qui eux seront considr comme tant bien. Mais le vraie flash player ne serra toujours pas assez bien.


Il y a peu de chances que flash devienne un jour une recommandation W3C, car il n'est pas du tout dans l'esprit Web.

----------


## ferber

> Il y a peu de chances que flash devienne un jour une recommandation W3C, car il n'est pas du tout dans l'esprit Web.


L'esprit du web ?
Silverlight et pdf sont dans l'esprit du web ? (je parlait de norme pas de recomandation w3c)

----------


## trenton

> L'esprit du web ?
> Silverlight et pdf sont dans l'esprit du web ?


Silverlight ? non (qui a dit le contraire ?).
PDF ? non (mais je connais aucun site en PDF).

----------


## umeboshi

Flash :
- coute cher
- gourmand
- pas universel (ncessite un client par navigateur et par OS)
- mal rfrenc

Si une solution gratuite, performante et universelle telle que javascript + SVG + Video/audio devient oprationnelle, pourquoi continuer avec l'Adobe?

Peut tre que Steve Jobs en a marre qu'on dise que son matriel n'est pas compatible avec Flash, alors que c'est Flash qui n'est pas 'universel'

----------


## ferber

> Silverlight ? non (qui a dit le contraire ?).
> PDF ? non (mais je connais aucun site en PDF).


Alors qu'empche Adobe de tenter d'crire un standard sur le swf/abc et de les faire ratifier par L'ECMA et ISO, pour devenir une norme a long terme ?
Microsoft, Hewlett-Packard, et Intel l'on bien fait pour le CLI .

----------


## ferber

> Flash :
> Si une solution gratuite, performante et universelle telle que javascript + SVG + Video/audio devient oprationnelle, pourquoi continuer avec l'Adobe?


Tout a fait !
En attendant je profite des capacits de flash, sans m'en priver. Et j'y resterais surement car quand cette solution javascript + SVG + Video/audio serra oprationnel, flash aura encore fait beaucoup de chemin supplmentaire, et silverlight aussi d'ailleurs.

----------


## trenton

> Alors qu'empche Adobe de tenter d'crire un standard sur le swf/abc et de les faire ratifier par L'ECMA et ISO, pour devenir une norme a long terme ?
> Microsoft, Hewlett-Packard, et Intel l'on bien fait pour le CLI .


Oui, si tu veux, Flash peut devenir une norme pourquoi pas. Mais pas pour le Web.

----------


## Lyche

> Oui, si tu veux, Flash peut devenir une norme pourquoi pas. Mais pas pour le Web.





> Tout est possible, tout est ralisable, c'est le jeu de la vie


 ::aie::

----------


## ijk-ref

> Tout a fait ! En attendant je profite des capacits de flash, sans m'en priver. Et j'y resterais surement car quand cette solution javascript + SVG + Video/audio serra oprationnel, flash aura encore fait beaucoup de chemin supplmentaire, et silverlight aussi d'ailleurs.


+1

Je comprends mme pas comment on peut "aimer" coder en HTML + CSS + Javascript !!!  ::vomi::

----------


## umeboshi

> +1
> 
> Je comprends mme pas comment on peut "aimer" coder en HTML + CSS + Javascript !!!


Je me pose pas la question, quand il faut coder je choisis le plus performant, le moins cher, et, en ce qui concerne le web, ce qui est recommand par le W3C pour un web universel.

Flash pour les aveugles a donne quoi? Flash pour les petites config ? pour ceux qui n'ont pas les droits pour l'installer sur le poste ? et pour les mobiles ? et pour conomiser la bande passante? et la liste est longue... mais c'est pas grave c'est pas comme ci on cherchait  cibler le plus de personnes possibles quand on fait un site web  ::roll::

----------


## ferber

> Je me pose pas la question, quand il faut coder je choisis le plus performant, le moins cher, et, en ce qui concerne le web, ce qui est recommand par le W3C pour un web universel.
> 
> Flash pour les aveugles a donne quoi? Flash pour les petites config ? pour ceux qui n'ont pas les droits pour l'installer sur le poste ? et pour les mobiles ? et pour conomiser la bande passante? et la liste est longue... mais c'est pas grave c'est pas comme ci on cherchait  cibler le plus de personnes possibles quand on fait un site web


pour les mobile le flash player 10.1 arrive.
"Flash Player 10.1 will be available for a broad range of mobile devices, including smartphones, netbooks and other Internet-connected devices, allowing your content to reach your customers wherever they are. As with Flash Player 10, this release also supports Windows 7 and Mac OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard) desktop operating systems."
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/f...leasenotes.pdf
on pourrait aussi parler des elements suivant :
html5 est ie6 ?
Png +ie6 ?
Diffrence de road Map Svg entre les naviguateurs ?
Html 5 +canvas+texte dessines ==Bon pour les aveugles ?

----------


## ixpe

Le truc que je trouve super penible avec ces technos (flash ou silverL) : c'est que l on a beaucoup de difficults a piloter les applications web via des moulinettes. 

Bon ce n est pas un usage courant pour tout le monde mais c est une vraie plaie (y compris pour les moteurs de recherche qui ont la meme difficult a crawler ce genre de contenu).

Si toutes les pages web etaient en flash ou silverL je serais bien dans la m... avec mes moulinettes et les moteurs de recherche aussi je pense.

----------


## trenton

> pour les mobile le flash player 10.1 arrive.
> "Flash Player 10.1 will be available for a broad range of mobile devices, including smartphones, netbooks and other Internet-connected devices, allowing your content to reach your customers wherever they are. As with Flash Player 10, this release also supports Windows 7 and Mac OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard) desktop operating systems."
> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/f...leasenotes.pdf
> on pourrait aussi parler des elements suivant :
> html5 est ie6 ?
> Png +ie6 ?
> Diffrence de road Map Svg entre les naviguateurs ?
> Html 5 +canvas+texte dessines ==Bon pour les aveugles ?


Ouais, mais flash marche pas sur l'IPhone...  ::D: 
Enfin, depuis quand IE6 est considr comme un naivateur Web ?  :8O:

----------


## ferber

> Ouais, mais flash marche pas sur l'IPhone...


"Adobe Flash Professional CS5 will include a Packager for iPhone that will let you publish ActionScript 3 projects to run as native applications for iPhone. These applications can be delivered to iPhone users through the Apple App Store6"
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/f...ppsfor_iphone/




> Enfin, depuis quand IE6 est considr comme un naivateur Web ?


Bonne question

----------


## ferber

> Le truc que je trouve super penible avec ces technos (flash ou silverL) : c'est que l on a beaucoup de difficults a piloter les applications web via des moulinettes. 
> 
> Bon ce n est pas un usage courant pour tout le monde mais c est une vraie plaie (y compris pour les moteurs de recherche qui ont la meme difficult a crawler ce genre de contenu).
> 
> Si toutes les pages web etaient en flash ou silverL je serais bien dans la m... avec mes moulinettes et les moteurs de recherche aussi je pense.



+1 il faut considerer le flash/ajax comme un moteur d'execution/rendue des donnes, et toujour prendre en compte les moteurs de recherche en offrant un site textes+images alternatif

----------


## trenton

> +1 il faut considerer le flash/ajax comme un moteur d'execution/rendue des donnes, et toujour prendre en compte les moteurs de recherche en offrant un site textes+images alternatif


L on est d'accord.

----------


## umeboshi

> pour les mobile le flash player 10.1 arrive.
> "Flash Player 10.1 will be available for a broad range of mobile devices, including smartphones, netbooks and other Internet-connected devices, allowing your content to reach your customers wherever they are. As with Flash Player 10, this release also supports Windows 7 and Mac OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard) desktop operating systems."
> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/f...leasenotes.pdf
> on pourrait aussi parler des elements suivant :
> html5 est ie6 ?
> Png +ie6 ?
> Diffrence de road Map Svg entre les naviguateurs ?
> Html 5 +canvas+texte dessines ==Bon pour les aveugles ?


IE6 : mme microsoft dconseille l'utilisation de cette version.
Diffrence de road map ? pour l'instant c'est pas encore au point mais a reste en volution, il y a donc de l'espoir.
HTML 5 +canvas + textes dessins = je ne vois pas o est le problme? les balises ALT ont disparus?

Bref, je suis pas l pour dfendre un produit moi, mais c'est regrettable de voir qu'il reste encore des gens qui en ont rien  foutre du W3C. Si a volue moins vite c'est aussi de leur faute.

----------


## ferber

> IE6 : mme microsoft dconseille l'utilisation de cette version.
> Diffrence de road map ? pour l'instant c'est pas encore au point mais a reste en volution, il y a donc de l'espoir.
> HTML 5 +canvas + textes dessins = je ne vois pas o est le problme? les balises ALT ont disparus?
> 
> Bref, je suis pas l pour dfendre un produit moi, mais c'est regrettable de voir qu'il reste encore des gens qui en ont rien  foutre du W3C. Si a volue moins vite c'est aussi de leur faute.


Quoi qu'on en dise/pense ie6 est toujour la.
dans le cas d'une application complexe dessinant des donnes sous forme de graphics dinamyque regroupant de multiple informations, alt ne serra peut-tre pas suffisant.
Je ne suis pas la pour vendre un produit non plus. Mais les phrases "Flash c'est caca, le html c'est top" me font grincer des dents. Et comme j'adore flash, je tente de le dfendre.

----------


## nickylarson

> Je ne suis pas la pour vendre un produit non plus. Mais les phrases "Flash c'est caca, le html c'est top" me font grincer des dents. Et comme j'adore flash, je tente de le dfendre.


S. jobs comence a etre soulant... 

Il prche pour sa paroisse, garder la maitrise de bout en bout de tout ce qui gravite autour de son phone : 
Itune + $$ au passage et distributeur de video a la demande prochainement sur phone si ce n'est deja fait...tout en mettant un pied petit a petit chez le particulier...

Tout le monde sait que le flash mange du CPU, car il est tres utilis en video et la video est consommatrice de ressource CPU cqfd.

Bref rien de nouveau...

Mais Flash ne sert pas qu'a faire de la video mais des applis next gen sexy assez rapidement qui meritent le coup d'oeil...

----------


## spidermario

> Tout le monde sait que le flash mange du CPU, car il est tres utilis en video et la video est consommatrice de ressource CPU cqfd.


Bien tent, mais rat.
Pour _la mme vido_, Flash consomme 15  35% de mon CPU (a varie) alors que VLC reste  environ 10%.

----------


## ferber

> Bien tent, mais rat.
> Pour _la mme vido_, Flash consomme 15  35% de mon CPU (a varie) alors que VLC reste  environ 10%.


La version 10.1 apportera peut tre des changements sur ton poste :



> cf > http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/f...leasenotes.pdf
> *H.264 Video Hardware Acceleration Support*
> 
> Flash Player 10.1 supports hardware decoding of H.264 video on Windows platforms when running with supported hardware. Use the following recommended hardware and driver combinations to experience hardware acceleration of H.264 videos in Flash Player 10.1. Unless otherwise noted, the following hardware will support H.264 hardware decoding with supported drivers under Windows XP 32-bit, Windows Vista (32/64-bit), and Windows 7 (32/64-bit).
> 
> Please note that, because some mobile and notebook systems require customized drivers, driver updates for some systems must be obtained directly from OEMs rather than from the chipset vendor websites below.
> When reporting a bug involving video, it is essential to note your graphics card and driver, along with your operating system and browser, so we can reproduce and investigate issues. Please be sure to include
> this information as described in Instructions for Reporting Video Bugs.
> 
> ...

----------


## spidermario

Non, ils indiquent que ce sera uniquement pour les plateformes Windows.

----------


## ferber

> Non, ils indiquent que ce sera uniquement pour les plateformes Windows.


tu est sur mac ou linux ?

----------


## nickylarson

> Bien tent, mais rat.
> Pour _la mme vido_, Flash consomme 15  35% de mon CPU (a varie) alors que VLC reste  environ 10%.


Oui, c'est possible et mme fort probable, j'ai pas de mal a te croire.

Mais quand tu es dans vlc tu n'a pas une video capable de s'interfacer avec son environement.... 
ex : interactivit Flash / javascript -> Autre techno serveur et  c'est trs utile aux markteux pour faire de la pub cible par ex...ce qui par ailleurs nous permet d'avoir accs  des video gratuites.

Cette interactivit au sein du browser par ex  se paye en temps CPU.

Pour le reste, c'est a dire quand a savoir si le libre c'est mieux (ce que ne dit pas Apple au passage), je crois savoir que le Ogg (audio) par ex consomme plus de Cpu que le mp3....

Bon apres la techno evolue, quand tout le monde fera des vido en theora et de l'audio en ogg par ex. les revendeur de chip optimiseront tout  mais pour le moment c'est pas le cas et zic=mp3, video = u tube = flash... 

Et "l'experience utilisateur" terme a la mode est autrement meilleur avec le flash il suffit de voir le web, mais je ne dit pas qu'il faut du flash partout non plus...

----------


## spidermario

> tu est sur mac ou linux ?


Linux sur x86-64.

----------


## ferber

> Linux sur x86-64.



Donc la en effet pour l'instant pas de solution.
Sur l'adobe flash player issue management il y'as plusieur requette prsente a ce sujet dont celle ci : 


> cf: https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-3146
> *Support GPU Acceleration on Linux via VA-API*
> VA-API is a generic video acceleration library (as opposed to a vendor specific one like Nvidia's VDPAU). As of this last week VA-API now has support for Nvidia, AMD/ATI, Intel & S3 video cards. There has been talk of Flash 10.1 supporting VDPAU (see also bug #FP-1152), but it would be much more beneficial to shoot for a general purpose library and support as many vendors as possible rather than just Nvidia.
> 
> Flash's current poor video playback quality is one of the number one complaints I have heard from many Linux users, so we'd all very much appreciate the ability to have smooth, tear-free video when using sites powered by your player.


Adobe travail dessus mais il n'y a pour l'instant pas de datte de ralisation prvue. Mais dans tous les cas, ce problme n'est pas pass inaperu. Et la task a t assign.

----------


## Invit

merci  ceux qui postent des benchmarks, a permet de rester sur terre !
Les perfs de flash sont au coeur du problme car c'est ce qu'Apple incrimine.

Je peste aussi sur la multiplication des zones flash actives quand on a 10 onglets ouverts.

----------


## ferber

> merci  ceux qui postent des benchmarks, a permet de rester sur terre !
> Les perfs de flash sont au coeur du problme car c'est ce qu'Apple incrimine.
> 
> Je peste aussi sur la multiplication des zones flash actives quand on a 10 onglets ouverts.


benchmarks... ou donc ? a m'intresse.

----------


## ferber

une belle animation a voir : http://temp.roxik.com/datas/perform/
c'est impressionnant...

----------


## kedare

Ca serais rigolo qu'Adobe abandonne Apple et ne sorte plus leurs logiciels sur Mac (Fini photoshop sur Mac Os X), les vente d'Apple en prendrait un coup...

----------


## ijk-ref

> une belle animation a voir : http://temp.roxik.com/datas/perform/ c'est impressionnant...


Oui le mec est un vrai artiste et  beaucoup de talent !

Mais je reste tonn que tu n'as pas t capable de te justifier en trouvant de la "vrai" 3D utilisant les soit-disant nouvelles possibilits de Flash *10*... aprs toutes les insultes profres  mon encontre prtendant mon erreur...  ::roll::

----------


## mon_nom_est_personne

la 3d native dans flash 10 c'est de la daube, j'ai ete super decu. En gros flash calcul la projection de l'objet et genere un bitmap de ce dernier, les resultats son degoutants surtout quand on commence a faire de l'animation. Je parle meme pas du backface culling qui fait n'importe  quand 2 points se touche (faire un thor avec 1px manquant pour pas que la texture part en succette). Par contre, L'integration de hydra par contre est cool.

----------


## ferber

> Oui le mec est un vrai artiste et  beaucoup de talent !


notez que j'ai juste trouv ce liens sympa et que j'ai voulue le partager, rien de plus, sa n'as rien a voir avec quelques pseudo justification a caractre humaniste.

tien un autre liens, http://ecodazoo.com/,
mais bon je vois pas pourquoi je me fatigue, tu vas surement me dire que ce n'est pas de la 3d, mais une poire au chocolat.  ::mouarf::

----------


## trenton

> une belle animation a voir : http://temp.roxik.com/datas/perform/
> c'est impressionnant...


Chez moi a marche pas, c'est tout blanc.
Si c'est pour faire un monochrome blanc, je peux aussi le faire en HTML.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ferber

> Chez moi a marche pas, c'est tout blanc.
> Si c'est pour faire un monochrome blanc, je peux aussi le faire en HTML.


Non sans rire tu peut faire du html... Grand dieu, je pensait pas.

----------


## Michal

pas mal du tout l'eco zoo  ::D: 

j'attends qu'on nous fasse la mme chose en html5 sans y passer 3 ans...

----------


## trenton

> pas mal du tout l'eco zoo 
> 
> j'attends qu'on nous fasse la mme chose en html5 sans y passer 3 ans...


Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, mais si c'est pas du Web, pourquoi vouloir le faire absolument en HTML ?

Si demain Flash fait grille pain, vous demanderez aussi au HTML de savoir le faire ?

Il faut apprendre  adopter ses outils en fonction de ses besoins !

----------


## spidermario

> pas mal du tout l'eco zoo 
> 
> j'attends qu'on nous fasse la mme chose en html5 sans y passer 3 ans...


Rien ne dit que l'auteur de la version Flash n'a pas mis trois ans non plus  ::mouarf::

----------


## kuranes

> Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, mais si c'est pas du Web, pourquoi vouloir le faire absolument en HTML ?
> 
> Si demain Flash fait grille pain, vous demanderez aussi au HTML de savoir le faire ?
> 
> Il faut apprendre  adopter ses outils en fonction de ses besoins !


Exact, mais il y a plein de gens qui sont persuads que l'html 5 pourrait remplacer compltement flash...

----------


## ferber

> Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, mais si c'est pas du Web, pourquoi vouloir le faire absolument en HTML ?
> 
> Si demain Flash fait grille pain, vous demanderez aussi au HTML de savoir le faire ?


De la domotique dans flash, ou flash dans une cafetire/tv 3d ? Pourquoi pas, a pourrait tre sympa.



> Il faut apprendre  adopter ses outils en fonction de ses besoins !


pour le html c'est plutt : il faut apprendre a adapter ses besoins en fonction du html, js, css, et diffrence d'interprtation des navigateurs.

----------


## spidermario

> pour le html c'est plutt : il faut apprendre a adapter ses besoins en fonction du html, js, css, et diffrence d'interprtation des navigateurs.


Le standard est instaur justement pour limiter les diffrences d'interprtation.

Et puis, est-il plus lgitime d'imposer Flash Player qu'un navigateur correct ?

----------


## ijk-ref

> tien un autre liens, http://ecodazoo.com/,
> mais bon je vois pas pourquoi je me fatigue, tu vas surement me dire que ce n'est pas de la 3d, mais une poire au chocolat.


Bravo tu as devin !  ::mrgreen::  Et oui ce n'est pas de la 3D projective digne d'un vrai moteur 3D... mme de 10 ans !!! Regarde donc le sol de prs et tu verras que la texture subit de bien "curieuses" dformations en tournant autour.  ::P: 

Ensuite cela n'empchera pas quelqu'un d'avoir du talent de raliser de trs jolie chose comme sur ce site... mais je suis sr qu'il aurait pu faire 100 fois mieux avec un vrai moteur 3D et en se prenant moins la tte.

Sache que la seule chose que je critique ici... c'est que Flash nous avait promis voila plus de 2 ans... la rvolution 3D avec sa version 10. C'est clairement un mensonge.

----------


## ferber

> Le standard est instaur justement pour limiter les diffrences d'interprtation.


Oui et c'est une bonne ide.




> Et puis, est-il plus lgitime d'imposer Flash Player qu'un navigateur correct ?


Alors, pour moi c'est plus: que doit faire le site? Peut on le faire simplement/rapidement/proprement  en html ? oui : on prend du html, non : on prend du flash. 
les visiteurs ont le choix de visiter ou pas le site.
Si c'est su html, il peuvent utiliser un navigateur gratuit.
Si c'est du flash il peuvent utiliser le player gratuit.

----------


## ferber

> Bravo tu as devin !  Et oui ce n'est pas de la 3D projective digne d'un vrai moteur 3D... mme de 10 ans !!! Regarde donc le sol de prs et tu verras que la texture subit de bien "curieuses" dformations en tournant autour. 
> 
> Ensuite cela n'empchera pas quelqu'un d'avoir du talent de raliser de trs jolie chose comme sur ce site... mais je suis sr qu'il aurait pu faire 100 fois mieux avec un vrai moteur 3D et en se prenant moins la tte.
> 
> Sache que la seule chose que je critique ici... c'est que Flash nous avait promis voila plus de 2 ans... la rvolution 3D avec sa version 10. C'est clairement un mensonge.


personnellement je vois un arbre en 3d qui bouge avec la sourie. Pas une poire au chocolat. Aprs si leur moteur 3d ne correspond pas a tes besoins, c'est un autre problme.

----------


## trenton

> Oui et c'est une bonne ide.
> 
> Alors, pour moi c'est plus: que doit faire le site? Peut on le faire simplement/rapidement/proprement  en html ? oui : on prend du html, non : on prend du flash. 
> les visiteurs ont le choix de visiter ou pas le site.
> Si c'est su html, il peuvent utiliser un navigateur gratuit.
> Si c'est du flash il peuvent utiliser le player gratuit.


En gnral, si tu peux pas le faire facilement avec HTML/CSS/SVG etc., c'est que tu es en train de faire autre chose que du Web (par exemple un jeu). Auquel cas, je ne vois personnellement pas d'intrt de passer par un navigateur, et le choix de Flash est un choix parmi d'autres.

Enfin, flash n'est pas disponible pour tout le monde !

----------


## ferber

> En gnral, si tu peux pas le faire facilement avec HTML/CSS/SVG etc., c'est que tu es en train de faire autre chose que du Web (par exemple un jeu). Auquel cas, je ne vois personnellement pas d'intrt de passer par un navigateur, et le choix de Flash est un choix parmi d'autres.


un petit exemple

*eBanking demo*
by *michael chaize*http://codemoiunmouton.wordpress.com/
25 days ago 25 days ago: Fri, Jan 29, 2010 10:23am EST (Eastern Standard Time)






Bien sure vous allez dire que c'est pas du web, mais vous serrait bien contentent de pourvoir avoir un truck comme a en html.
Cherchez pas a me convaincre, vous n'y arriverais pas.
Y'as plein de chose d'on je ne voix pas l'intrt, pourtant faut faire avec. 




> Enfin, flash n'est pas disponible pour tout le monde !


oui en effet, mais j'ai confiance en adobe pour amliorer a pas dans le w3c.

----------


## Marco46

> oui en effet, mais j'ai confiance en adobe pour amliorer a *pas dans le w3c*.


Euh ... Et pourquoi donc ?

----------


## trenton

> eBanking demo on Vimeo


Je vois rien, a marche pas chez moi car j'ai pas Flash (et j'ai pas envie de crer un compte sur vimeo pour tlcharger la vido, tu as pas un lien direct ?). HTML sait faire de la vido pourtant, et c'est pas dur. ;-)
Enfin, a illustre bien ce qu'il ne faut pas faire avec Flash...




> oui en effet, mais j'ai confiance en adobe pour amliorer a pas dans le w3c.


C'est bien, mais adobe ne fait-il pas partie du W3C ?

----------


## ferber

> Euh ... Et pourquoi donc ?


simple, il y a quelque partis pris dans cette institution. ex le choix du codec video. Rien de dramatique. 
A cot de a, Adobe est quasiment seul a faire voluer le produit. Donc il avance plus vite.

----------


## ferber

> Je vois rien, a marche pas chez moi car j'ai pas Flash (et j'ai pas envie de crer un compte sur vimeo pour tlcharger la vido, tu as pas un lien direct ?). HTML sait faire de la vido pourtant, et c'est pas dur. ;-)
> Enfin, a illustre bien ce qu'il ne faut pas faire avec Flash...


Je vous aurez bien pass le lien vers le fichier video, mais je ne pense pas que vimeo autorise l'ax directe a ces ressources vido. A moins que vous pouviez me montrer le paragraphe dans leur cgu qui autorise de faire un liens directe sur leur video.... Donc pour le coup le html j'oublie.



> C'est bien, mais adobe ne fait-il pas partie du W3C ?


Tout a fait  comme beaucoup et on ont peut dire que les motivations des membres de ce groupe son pour certain a l'oppos du html5
http://www.9to5mac.com/adobe-html5-objections-95496864

----------


## spidermario

> Bien sure vous allez dire que c'est pas du web, mais vous serrait bien contentent de pourvoir avoir un truck comme a en html.
> Cherchez pas a me convaincre, vous n'y arriverais pas.
> Y'as plein de chose d'on je ne voix pas l'intrt, pourtant faut faire avec.


C'est srement faisable en Objective-J/Cappuccino (qui compile vers Javascript).

----------


## ferber

> C'est srement faisable en Objective-J/Cappuccino (qui compile vers Javascript).


a c'est une rponse intressante, je vais y jeter un oeil.

Alors donc je viens de jeter un oeil 
http://cappuccino.org/learn/tutorial...j-tutorial.php

Y'as des bonne choses.




> Classes
> 
> Objective-J has two types of objects, native JavaScript objects and Objective-J objects. Native JS objects are exactly what they sound like, the objects native to JavaScript. Objective-J objects are a special type of native object added by Objective-J. These new objects are based on classes and classical inheritance, like C++ or Java, instead of the prototypal model.


Donc c'est intressant par contre, la syntaxe 


```

```

S'loigne un petit peut de ce que l'on peut voir en java, c# actionscript.
Mais bon c'est intressant , et leur exemple sont sympas.
Reste a voir l'evolution.

----------


## arno31

Seraient-ils jaloux que Flash est plus de trous de scurit que Windows ?  ::aie::

----------


## kedare

> la 3d native dans flash 10 c'est de la daube, j'ai ete super decu. En gros flash calcul la projection de l'objet et genere un bitmap de ce dernier..


C'est un peut le principe de la 3D ca....

----------


## ferber

par contre pour pour revenir a objective-J je ne suis pas forcement convincue par le compiler car premire vue : 




> http://cappuccino.org/learn/tutorials/getting-setup.php
> For those developers used to languages like Java, C++, or Objective-C, where the compiler is readily available to show you syntax and type errors, changing to Objective-J and JavaScript can be confusing at first. You will not be able to rely on a compiler to find these kinds of problems for you. .


par contre au final a semble sympas : 
ex: http://cappuccino.org/learn/tutorial...k-2/index.html
Pour le code :
http://cappuccino.org/learn/tutorial...ok-tutorial-1/

----------


## guigz2000

Steeve Jobs a fait arreter l'usage des disquettes et des CD!!!
Ce qu'il faut pas entendre comme betises.L'arret de ces technologie viens juste de leur obsolescence naturelle,pas du fait qu'il n'y avait pas de lecteurs sur les macs(qui ne representaient a l'epoque que quelques faibles pourcents du parc informatique mondial).

En tout cas,Steeve Jobs a fait arreter l'usage des processeurs powerpc ,comme quoi on sait qu'il peux corriger ses erreurs(sans toutefois l'admettre),ce qui laisse un petit espoir pour ceux qui ont un mac et qui veulent utiliser flash.

----------


## popovitch130

Entre Flash qui pue l'Adobe et le Mac qui nous raquette, on est pas sorti de l'auberge  ::mrgreen::  

Le Mac fait payer ses bcanes au moins 30% plus cher que ce que a vaut, en cherchant toujours un moyen de gratter un peu plus de tunes (ex: la batterie de l'iphone) ... 

Et au pays du fromage, on paye 30% plus cher la licence pour l'Adobe.

Aprs ne soyons pas dupes, on parle de vido ... Or a ne reprsente qu'une petite partie des possibilits offertes par Flash. Le jour ou on pourra faire de "vrai" animations web avec une techno libre ... je serai en retraite ( 95 ans comme c'est parti  ::aie:: )

En revanche au lieu d'un mac, on pourrait passer sous Linux : stable et performant que demander de plus ? Ah oui ... j'oubliais ... La suite Adobe pour les graphistes  ::mouarf::

----------


## ijk-ref

Nan mais aprs Ferber, voila Popovitch130 qui sait ce que veut dire tre objectif et mesur !  ::aie::

----------


## deadalnix

> Le jour ou on pourra faire de "vrai" animations web avec une techno libre ... je serai en retraite ( 95 ans comme c'est parti )


Bof, ce qui fait dfaut, ce n'est as les technos. C'est des outils pour crer ce genre de truc oriente graphiste et non devs.

----------


## kedare

> En tout cas,Steeve Jobs a fait arreter l'usage des processeurs powerpc ,comme quoi on sait qu'il peux corriger ses erreurs(sans toutefois l'admettre),ce qui laisse un petit espoir pour ceux qui ont un mac et qui veulent utiliser flash.


Le PPC est loins d'etre mort, toutes les consoles de salons fonctionnent en PowerPC (Wii, Xbox, Xbox360, PS2 et mme le CELL de la PS3).

----------


## deadalnix

Bah c'est surtout le x86 l'aberration technologique. Complexe  raliser lectroniquement (pour dire, les x86 transforment maintenant les instruction x86 en un autre jeu avant de les excuter, car c'est plus rapide), mais aussi complexe  gnrer (les compilo sont plus complexes).

Mais bon, c'est intel qui  invent la techno, IBM l'a popularis, et windows tourne dessus (er uniquement dessus or windows mobile), alors avec trois mastodontes comme cela qui poussent, a ne peut que marcher commercialement parlant.

----------


## ferber

> Nan mais aprs Ferber, voila Popovitch130 qui sait ce que veut dire tre objectif et mesur !


Hors sujet :



> Je compatis  votre douleur. Vivre dans un monde vous offrant la contemplation de mon nant crbrale doit accabler votre cur de milles douleurs.
> Triste ralit. Je pense, donc j'existe? Rien n'est moins sur.  Toutefois j'existe suffisamment pour vous faire mentionner mon nom inutilement. Un peut comme un bug qu'on souhaiterais voire disparaitre, mais qui rapparait nanmoins de temps en temps.
> 
> Serrais-je un bug ? Si c'est le cas : qu'elle manipulation ma fait apparaitre ?
> 
> Je garde quand mme un agrable plaisir d'avoir laiss une trace dans vos neurones. Je suis peut tre un bug crois  un slogan publicitaire ?

----------


## spidermario

> Le PPC est loins d'etre mort, toutes les consoles de salons fonctionnent en PowerPC (Wii, Xbox, Xbox360, PS2 et mme le CELL de la PS3).


Pas la Xbox (source) :


> Le processeur principal est un Intel Pentium III modifi cadenc  733 MHz.

----------


## danbo52

Bonjour,

Par nature, et parce qu'il est stimulant d'avoir un concurrent de taille au niveau qualitatif, je trouve long l'arrive d'un comptiteur de Flash (Silver semble arriv).
D'une manire gnrale, celui ou ceux qui vont dvelopper des applis aussi performantes avec moins de mmoire consomme seront bienvenus. 

Je ne suis pas un spcialiste des systmes, mais un utilisateur.
A la manire d'un php qui nous est arriv, n'y aurait-il pas dans cette voie une possibilit de dvelopper du code pour en faire un outil 'Flash" en plus de sa spcialit de liaisons avec les BDD.

J'ai souvent l'impression que les milliers d'outils qui sont sur le march travaillent avec des codes similaires, et pourtant, on est loin du regard de l'utilisateur, mais plutt proche de celui du porte monnaie.

Microsoft est trop cher, Adobe est beaucoup trop cher. Certes, il faut que ces entreprises vivent, mais quelle marges commerciales ? Je n'ose pas y penser.

Personnellement je ne dveloppe qu'avec quelques outils, toutefois, et c'est comme dans le monde des produits de consommation, si les tarifs taient plus abordables, ce march serait plus anims.

Quand je vois toutes ces ttes inventives dans le domaine de l'informatique, j'ose esprer qu'un jour, UN seul langage cohrent sera disponible pour tout faire. Rien n'est impossible (en 2133 ou 3512 ?)

Je m'imagine bien acqurir un tel logiciel que me permette de faire tout Adobe et tout Microsoft en un pack.

J'aime la provoc de Jobs, elle est ncessaire, il faut tout remettre  plat quand il le faut, et en plus a interroge sur les vrits caches.
Il en faudrait plus.
Dnoncer OUI, je suis pour, mais proposer, je suis plus pour.

Et dites-vous bien une chose, si quelque chose vous drange, allez -y voir de plus prt s'il n'y a pas une part de vrit dans ce qui est annonc ?

Bon, pour les parties techniques, je laisse parler les frus.

Danbo

----------


## Lyche

Bah, oui la critique est obligatoire pour l'innovation. Mais dire des conneries comme "on a fait abandonner la disquette et le CD". Je suis navr, tous les jours j'utilise des CD. J'ai encore un lecteur CD sur mon PC en plus du lecteur DVD et du Blue Ray.
Apple n'a pas fait le monde de l'informatique seul, il faut que SJ retombe de son petit nuage il est perch  10000 mtres.

----------


## umeboshi

Je crois qu'il a dit a simplement car ils ont fait partis des premiers  arrter de proposer des lecteurs de disquettes (le support de stockage amovible le plus pourri de l'histoire), ainsi que les CD sur leurs derniers mac book (a avait vraiment pas plu  ce moment l). Sans parler d'itunes pour vendre de la musique sans les support. 
Apple sont les premiers  prendre des dcisions qui changent, les autres ne font que se copier entre eux. Certes Apple ne sont pas les seuls, mais ils matrisent le marketing eux.

----------


## Lyche

> Apple sont les premiers  prendre des dcisions qui changent, les autres ne font que se copier entre eux. Certes Apple ne sont pas les seuls, mais ils matrisent le marketing eux.


 ::haha::  ils ont fait le monde informatique alors. Je m'incline devant eux, demain matin je vais aller acheter un mac.

----------


## umeboshi

> ils ont fait le monde informatique alors. Je m'incline devant eux, demain matin je vais aller acheter un mac.


c'est cool  ::ccool::  peut tre que a te rendra plus objectif vis  vis d'eux.
Laisse moi deviner par rapport  ton avatar, tu serais pas le genre de mec qui pense que Linux c'est le mieux, Microsoft sont des escrocs et Apple encore plus car a coute plus cher et qu'tre un Geek c'est cool?
Si c'est le cas, je prfre me taire sinon tu vas m'insulter de pro-mac.

----------


## kuranes

> Je crois qu'il a dit a simplement car ils ont fait partis des premiers  arrter de proposer des lecteurs de disquettes (le support de stockage amovible le plus pourri de l'histoire), ainsi que les CD sur leurs derniers mac book (a avait vraiment pas plu  ce moment l). Sans parler d'itunes pour vendre de la musique sans les support. 
> Apple sont les premiers  prendre des dcisions qui changent, les autres ne font que se copier entre eux. Certes Apple ne sont pas les seuls, mais ils matrisent le marketing eux.


Je crois qu'il a dit a simplement parce que c'est un prtentieux qui ne se sent plus pter depuis qu'apple est une entreprise sur laquelle il faut compter. Ce n'est franchement pas un individu recommandable... Du genre  se garer sur les places parking pour handicapps, par exemple (fait reconnu...). C'est un exemple assez parlant de ce qu'est ce personnage...

Je suis pas un anti apple de base, j'ai mme un ipod nano... Je l'ai gagn, certes, mais je reconnait que c'est un bon lecteur mp3/vido, sans tre pour autant transcendant.

Mais mac n'est pas le seul  avoir faire le monde informatique. Mac s'croulerait, le monde tournerait tout aussi bien...

----------


## Lyche

> c'est cool  peut tre que a te rendra plus objectif vis  vis d'eux.
> Laisse moi deviner par rapport  ton avatar, tu serais pas le genre de mec qui pense que Linux c'est le mieux, Microsoft sont des escrocs et Apple encore plus car a coute plus cher et qu'tre un Geek c'est cool?
> Si c'est le cas, je prfre me taire sinon tu vas m'insulter de pro-mac.


Pas du tout, j'ai travaill sous Apple des annes je n'ai jamais accroch. Mon avatar n'a aucun rapport avec ma vie ni mme mon pseudo (je ne suis pas un mort vivant anim magiquement  ::aie:: ) Je ne suis pas pro linux, loin de l, je suis "objectif" et "ouvert" (tout du moins j'essaye), je ne dis pas que Linux ou Windows ou Mac OS est mieux, je dis que chacun doit acheter le matriel qui lui correspond.
En revanche, il est vrai que j'ai une certaine aversion, voir une aversion certaine, envers les pro-.. (MS, Mac ou Linux tout comme envers l'extrmisme religieux  :;):  )

----------


## deadalnix

> c'est cool  peut tre que a te rendra plus objectif vis  vis d'eux.


En fait, si tu avais la moindre connaissance en psychologie, tu saurais que c'est exactement l'inverse.

----------


## ferber

Pour en revenir au flash player une vido ralis par Mr Michal Chaize donne une vision de l'autonomie de la batterie du Google Nexus One quand on utilise flash.
Les rsultats son excellent. ::D:  

http://codemoiunmouton.wordpress.com...t-la-batterie/

Flash Player, Google Nexus One and battery consumption by michael chaize

----------


## umeboshi

> En fait, si tu avais la moindre connaissance en psychologie, tu saurais que c'est exactement l'inverse.


si j'en suis ton raisonnement : la meilleure faon d'tre objectif par rapport  un sujet et de ne pas le connaitre ? a remet en cause un certain nombre de thorie alors  :;):

----------


## deadalnix

> si j'en suis ton raisonnement : la meilleure faon d'tre objectif par rapport  un sujet et de ne pas le connaitre ? a remet en cause un certain nombre de thorie alors


Non, pour deux raison.

La premire c'est que ce n'est pas  mon raisonnement , mais un phnomne psychologique trs connu et dmontr via diverses expriences appel dissonance cognitive.

La seconde, c'est que non, il ne faut pas rien n'y connaitre, mais encore moins avoir achet la chose. Il est ncessaire de connaitre ton domaine, pas forcement le mac en particulier.

Quelqu'un ayant de bonne connaissances en informatique, ayant eu des macs sous la main sans en avoir achet sera bien plus objectif sur le sujet qu'un mac user.

----------


## umeboshi

@deadalnix :

<HS>
Merci pour ton explication, c'est beaucoup plus clair. J'tais dans l'erreur et j'avoue que ton dernier message m'a ouvert un peu plus les yeux. En effet, tout bien rflchi, quand on achte un truc logiquement, soit on le dfend (car on a dpens des sous et qu'on veut pas le regretter), soit l'inverse s'il ne convient pas. 
Je fais parti de ceux (car je ne crois pas tre le seul) qui tentent de prendre du recul, quand j'achte quelque chose j'essaie d'analyser les avantages et inconvnients, mme si le produit me convient je suis conscient que tout le monde n'a pas les mmes besoins, et tente d'apporter une rponses neutre et objective quand on me demande mon avis. 
Mais dans des sujets comme celui-ci, et sur un forum o l'on a aucune ide du ton (malgr les smileys), le troll arrive rapidement, et les exemples sont souvent interprt comme tant soit des avantages, soit des inconvnients, et non pas comme des informations neutres.
</HS>

Bref, plus on en parle et plus a fait de la pub pour Apple, quoi qu'on en dise. Et niveau marketing, Steve Jobs est quand mme un expert/escroc

----------


## deadalnix

> quand on achte un truc logiquement, soit on le dfend (car on a dpens des sous et qu'on veut pas le regretter), soit l'inverse s'il ne convient pas.


En fait, ce n'est pas logique, mais c'est bien comme a que le cerveau fonctionne. Et a va mme encore plus loin. L'exprience montre que plus tu dpense (au sens large, a peut tre de l'argent, mais aussi n'importe quoi que tu verrais comme un cout) et plus la proportion de gens qui vont dfendre le truc sera importante, et ce compltement indpendamment du truc.

Ceci explique le syndrome de Stockholm, le succs des sectes, et qu'il y ai autant de fanboy pro mac.

Il faut donc tre trs prudent quand on s'exprime sur l'outil que l'on utilise.

En attendant, je te rejoins : Steve Jobs est un pro du marketing (voir mme un escroc  ::D:  ).  l'poque de la disparition de la disquette et du CD, on se demandait si apple n'allait pas faire faillite, et ils veut nous faire croire que a viens de chez lui xD. Ceci dit, s'il peut nous dbarrasser de flash, je ne suis pas contre.

----------


## goomazio

> l'poque de la disparition de la disquette et du CD, *on* se demandait si apple n'allait pas faire faillite, et ils veut nous faire croire que a viens de chez lui xD. Ceci dit, s'il peut nous dbarrasser de flash, je ne suis pas contre.


Apple risquait de faire faillite parce qu'elle continuait d'intgrer des lecteurs disquette  ses ordis ou l'inverse ? 

Parce que si c'est l'inverse, cette phrase "dmontre" justement que Apple a bien russi  faire oublier les disquettes  ses utilisateurs.

Car, soit il lance l'ide le premier et prend des risques (faillite, ...), soit il fait comme les autres et dans ce cas il ne modifie pas les habitudes des utilisateurs, il s'adapte  l'utilisateur, et donc ne risque rien.


A mon avis, il faut lire sa phrase dans le mme contexte que s'excute une application iphone : dans un monde  part, o Apple est tout. Vous suivez pas ou quoi ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deadalnix

a montre juste qu'apple,  cette priode, ils faisaient juste de la figuration.

----------


## goomazio

J'ai pas compris, tu peux dvelopper s'il te plait ? (on est ici pour a...)
Edit : ah d'accord, selon toi Apple n'tait rien, et donc n'aurait pas pu tre l'initiateur de cette rvolution.

Mais je me demande si Apple tait un des premiers  ne plus fournir de lecteur disquette.

----------


## deadalnix

A vrai dire, je n'en sais rien. Mais a n'a pas tellement d'importance, apple ne pouvais de toute faon pas imposer quoi que ce soit au march  cette poque.

En tout cas ils ont t critiqu quand ils ont commenc  le faire.

----------


## singman

A l'epoque, le lecteur de disquette, encore souvent present sur les ordis, tait deja concurrenc par d'autres formats et les clefs USB.
La "vision" de Steve Jobs est surtout marketing : faire croire qu'il est a l'origine d'un fait qui n'a pas t initi par lui mais qu'il a su deviner.

----------


## guigz2000

> A l'epoque, le lecteur de disquette, encore souvent present sur les ordis, tait deja concurrenc par d'autres formats et les clefs USB.
> La "vision" de Steve Jobs est surtout marketing : faire croire qu'il est a l'origine d'un fait qui n'a pas t initi par lui mais qu'il a su deviner.


Je prdis la fin du BlueRay dans quelques annes....Si le BlueRay s'eteint un jour ou l'autre,alors ca sera moi et pas Steve Jobs.

On parle bien de la loi de Moore non?

Honnetement,que representais apple a l'epoque de la fin du lecteur de disquette? 3% du parc informatique mondial,peut etre un peu plus.Si apple avais fais s'arreter ces technologies,ca serais flippant.Ces medias se sont arrets car ils etaient technologiquement obsolete et non pas parce qu'apple a arret d'en mettre dans ses ordinateurs.A quoi sert une disquette 1,44Mo quand on a des zip de 100Mo ou des memoire USB de 64Mo?A rien...Il est donc logique de les arreter quand elle ne permet plus de gagner de l'argent parce qu'il y a mieux pour pas beaucoups plus cher (voire moins cher).Ca a t le cas pour le bus ISA,le bus local VESA,le MCGA,le EGA,le VGA,les disquettes,bientot les CD et l'interface IDE PATA.Ca aura au moins servi a un truc,en plus d'ameliorer nos machine,ca aura permis a Steve Jobs de dire une grosse connerie,de bien nous faire rire et de le rendre un peu plus detestable encore.

----------


## ferber

> Je prdis la fin du BlueRay dans quelques annes....Si le BlueRay s'eteint un jour ou l'autre,alors ca sera moi et pas Steve Jobs.
> 
> On parle bien de la loi de Moore non?
> 
> Honnetement,que representais apple a l'epoque de la fin du lecteur de disquette? 3% du parc informatique mondial,peut etre un peu plus.Si apple avais fais s'arreter ces technologies,ca serais flippant.Ces medias se sont arrets car ils etaient technologiquement obsolete et non pas parce qu'apple a arret d'en mettre dans ses ordinateurs.A quoi sert une disquette 1,44Mo quand on a des zip de 100Mo ou des memoire USB de 64Mo?A rien...Il est donc logique de les arreter quand elle ne permet plus de gagner de l'argent parce qu'il y a mieux pour pas beaucoups plus cher (voire moins cher).Ca a t le cas pour le bus ISA,le bus local VESA,le MCGA,le EGA,le VGA,les disquettes,bientot les CD et l'interface IDE PATA.Ca aura au moins servi a un truc,en plus d'ameliorer nos machine,ca aura permis a Steve Jobs de dire une grosse connerie,de bien nous faire rire et de le rendre un peu plus detestable encore.


+1  ::mouarf::

----------


## ijk-ref

Un nouvelle version beta de Flash est sortie : la 10.1 beta 3

Les vidos sont plus fluides et avec antialiasing !  ::D: 

Fonctionne bien sous Chrome et Firefox sous Vista 32... le reste je n'ai pas essay.

----------


## Tarul

> simple, il y a quelque partis pris dans cette institution. ex le choix du codec video. Rien de dramatique. 
> A cot de a, Adobe est quasiment seul a faire voluer le produit. Donc il avance plus vite.


Cela me rappelle les discutions java/jcp vs volution de .net/c# par Microsoft. Les deux modles ont des avantages et inconvnients.




> a c'est une rponse intressante, je vais y jeter un oeil.
> 
> Alors donc je viens de jeter un oeil 
> http://cappuccino.org/learn/tutorial...j-tutorial.php
> 
> Y'as des bonne choses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La philosophie de cappucino/objective-j est d'tre presque compatible iso avec cocoa/objective-c. Cela permet a atlas de faire des applications web et desktop avec le mme code. D'ailleurs il est possible de "dessiner son interface" avec interface builder utilis sous mac.
plus d'infos sur l'ide (en bta) de la socit dveloppant cappucino: http://280atlas.com/.
le site http://280slide.com est fait avec ce framework et ce "langage".
Dans mes souvenirs, il n'y a pas de compilation objective-j vers javascript. 

Dans le mme genre, il y a sproutcore. Qui reprends la philosophie des frameworks mac mais en utilisant la syntaxe javascript (pas de langage suprieur). http://sproutcore.com
Mais son outillage est moins labor que pour l'objective-j. De plus, la V1 est entirement re-conue par rapport aux prcdentes versions (plus de ruby dans les vues par exemple).




Un peu en marge de la discussion.
J'ai du "rinstaller" une Crative suite (la 2, je crois) d'adobe, et j'ai vu que cette suite est tout sauf respectueuse de la plateforme mac. Je n'ai jamais vu autant de fichiers parpilles dans le systme et d'tre d'une complexit aberrante pour dsinstaller/transfrer une licence/rinstaller un logiciel de la suite. Sans oublier la documentation de dsinstallation/rinstallation qui est loin d'tre exacte.
J'ignore ce que cela donne sous windows, mais cela fait peur.
Et je ne parle pas de la rcupration des dmos d'adobe sous mac. Il faut installer un service (l'utilisateur lambda n'en a pas conscience, et il est lanc au dmarrage) qui prend de la place pour tlcharger une malheureuse dmo. Dmo dont l'application d'installation (mme pas un package d'installation) se retrouve dans le dossier application au lieu d'tre plac dans le dossier tlchargement de l'utilisateur. Il aurait t nettement plus simple d'utiliser un simple lien hypertexte.
J'ai franchement pas aim. Heureusement, je n'ai pas le besoin de ces logiciels.

----------


## spidermario

> Dans mes souvenirs, il n'y a pas de compilation objective-j vers javascript.


Si, le code Objective-J peut soit tre interprt  l'excution, soit tre pr-compil statiquement en Javascript (la commande ressemble  objjc il me semble).

Edit : c'est presque a, l'outil s'appelle bien objjc mais la commande est objj : http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2008/1...jjc-and-steam/.

----------


## ferber

Avec Objective-J Peut on faire un module de visualisation 3d comme sur le liens suivant ( testez en pleine cran c'est fun )
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sh...&cn=C%C3%BFnia

----------


## Michal

ah oui effectivement en plein cran (1280x800), a marche... pas  ::aie::

----------


## ferber

> ah oui effectivement en plein cran (1280x800), a marche... pas


hum trange... vous utilisez un mac, un linux ?

----------


## Michal

oui c'est un linux dguis nomm windows 7  ::aie:: 

en fait j'avais pas capt qu'on pouvait pas faire une rotation du personnage en plein cran. les mouvements marchent bien. mais a me bouffe 60% du processeur (pas en plein cran en plus !! ben oui, en plein cran je peux pas voir combien a bouffe  ::aie:: ), il y a encore des progrs  faire par rapport  flash  ::mouarf::

----------


## ferber

::roll::  trange! Pas de problme pour la rotation du pj en plein cran. Enfin, je veux dire que la fonction est implmente avec la souris, mais pas avec les flches.
Parcontre c'est sur que cette animation consomme.

Mais quand je vois comment a tourne sur un PC  mme pas 200 avec 20 dossiers d'ouvert 4 ide diffrents, un mulateur et tout le reste. 
J'applaudis ! Et avec joie je dis : poubelle le html5 ! ::mrgreen::

----------


## deadalnix

On en reparle dans quelques annes.

Je suis sr que ce site serait devenu le prochain Google/Amazon/eBay/Wikipedia, grce  cette merveilleuse fonctionnalit 3D.

----------


## ferber

> On en reparle dans quelques annes.
> 
> Je suis sr que ce site serait devenu le prochain Google/Amazon/eBay/Wikipedia, grce  cette merveilleuse fonctionnalit 3D.


a pourrait faire un trs bon slogan  "Html5 :On en reparle dans quelques annes."

----------


## kamus

> Quand je vois toutes ces ttes inventives dans le domaine de l'informatique, j'ose esprer qu'un jour, UN seul langage cohrent sera disponible pour tout faire. Rien n'est impossible (en 2133 ou 3512 ?)


Le rve de tout dveloppeur. Haxe remplit un peu ce rle, mais n'est pas trs utilis pour l'instant...

----------


## ferber

> Le rve de tout dveloppeur. Haxe remplit un peu ce rle, mais n'est pas trs utilis pour l'instant...


Alors il semble qu'une solution approche.
Il exite un projet :http://code.google.com/p/mod-actionscript/
Qui permet d'excuter du code Action script cot server. 

Tamarin (https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Tamarin) permet aussi de crer des apps native ( les libs dispo change par contre, mais possibilit d'en implmenter de nouvelle ).
Pour ceux qui veulent tester :http://code.google.com/p/minibuilder/ permet de crer des app en as3/es et des animations flash. 
deux petites vido de minibuilder 

Flash MiniBuilder - Installation and first steps
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjEc2eT_rCE"]YouTube- Flash MiniBuilder - Installation and first steps[/ame]

Flash MiniBuilder - Debugger Console Tutorial
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI_Pfkevz1I"]YouTube- Debugger Console Tutorial[/ame]

Et l'on peut aussi embarquer tamarin dans une autre application.
Du coup action script sur server/navigateur/app native.
Reste a voir si a vas ce dvelopper.

----------


## ferber

A noter, pour les utilisateurs de mac, le player flash passe en cocoa. ( pour les navigateurs utilisant cocoa sur mac ).

http://www.kaourantin.net/2010/02/core-animation.html

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 10.03.2010 par Katleen*

*Flash vs. l'HTML5 : lequel est le plus performant ? Aucun, selon un expert amricain*


Lutilit de Flash est prement discute ces dernires semaines, suite au refus catgorique de Steve Jobs dimplmenter cette technologie dans ses derniers produits : liPad et liPod Touch.

Il considre le Flash comme un dvoreur de CPU nuisible pour la longvit des batteries qui a tout de la bte noire.

Pourtant, de rcentes tudes lont compar  lHTML5. Et les rsultats sont inattendus.

Du moins, pour les dtracteurs de Flash.

Flash est en effet certaines fois trop gourmant sur le CPU, mais parfois lHTML5 lest encore plus !

Selon Jan Ozer, expert en technologies de video encoding, lun nest pas pire que lautre. Il a ralis des tests sous divers environnement : Mac, PC, IE 8, Chrome, Safari et Firefox.

Ses rsultats, qui viennent dtre publis, montrent un lien entre de meilleures performances de Flash et son accs  lhardware acceleration (qui existe depuis Flash 10.1).

Problme : cette fonctionnalit nest pas oprationnelle sous Linux etMac OS X, parce quApple  ne permet pas  Flash daccder aux APIs ncessaires , selon Adobe. 

Alors, le refus de la firme de Steve Jobs intgrer Flash dans ses produits, cest un peu le serpent qui se mord la queue

Source : les rsultats complets sur StreamingLearningCenter

----------


## Dr.Who

flash technologie "mourrante" ?

je pensai, au contraire que c'etait Steve Jobs le mourant ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Choukroot

> Problme : cette fonctionnalit nest pas oprationnelle sous Linux etMac OS X, parce quApple  ne permet pas  Flash daccder aux APIs ncssaires , selon Adobe.


Ce qui me fait secrtement penser que le plus performant des deux est bien celui qui est le plus universel : HTML, car accessible par tous en dehors de tout brevet  :;):

----------


## wiztricks

> *Mise  jour du 10.03.2010 par Katleen*
> 
> *Flash vs. l'HTML5 : lequel est le plus performant ? Aucun, selon un expert amricain*


Ben  teste surtout le pourcentage d'utilisation CPU de la fonctionnalit "dcodeur video H.264". 
videmment, si on fait faire le boulot par le GPU de la carte graphique, l'utilisation CPU sera moindre.... Et la dernire version de Flash, sur les plateforme o Flash peut utiliser le GPU, l'utilisation CPU est moindre.

Rien n'empche les codeurs d'HTML5 d'en faire autant et de sortir des mises  jour de leur dcodeur vido dans quelques temps s'ils n'ont pas d'autres urgences... 
Et  Adobe de trouver d'autres optimisations ou fonctionnalits qui leur permettront de se diffrencier d'HTML5.
Ce genre de petite gugure pourra durer longtemps.

Et si demain je dois prendre la dcision de faire faire: Flash ou HTML5?
Heu, ils savent faire quoi mes prestataires? Plutt Flash, HTML5 ils se rodent.
Oui mais, si la base installe client HTML5 prolifre, ne pourrait on pas imaginer un design qui permette  l'application d'tre utilisable avec Flash aujourd'hui et, sans effort dmesur, HTML5 demain.
- W

----------


## Firwen

Woot quelle tude passionnante : HTML5 non acclr par le GPU est parfois un peu plus plus CPU-vore que Flash acclr par le GPU, totalement inattendu  ::ccool:: 


La seul conclusion intressante que je vois la dedans, c'est que depuis que Flash a enfin des concurrents sur ses platebandes (HTML5 / silverlight ), il s'ameliore.

----------


## smyley

Sauf sur les plateformes Mac, o il est censur. Peut tre pas forcment via les macuser, mais par Apple.

----------


## trenton

> Les fanboys dApple suivent leur matre


 ::mrgreen:: 

En mme temps on a pas attendu Steve Jobs pour critiquer Flash, et pas juste sur les performances (c'est bien de comparer les performances, mais HTML5 est tout jeune, il faudra refaire les tests dans quelques mois, et dans quelques annes) qui est un problme bien secondaire pour moi.

----------


## ferber

> Woot quelle tude passionnante : HTML5 non acclr par le GPU est parfois un peu plus plus CPU-vore que Flash acclr par le GPU, totalement inattendu 
> 
> 
> La seul conclusion intressante que je vois la dedans, c'est que depuis que Flash a enfin des concurrents sur ses platebandes (HTML5 / silverlight ), il s'ameliore.


Flash n'as pas attendu silverlight pour s'amliorer. 
De plus dans l'article il est aussi expliqu que flash sans acclration peut tre plus rapide que html sans acclration.

Aprs les rsultats son assez variable. Il faut dj que le dit navigateur implmente la vido par exemple safarie on windows n'arrive pas a jouer les vidos de test. Il faut attendre que tout les navigateurs arrivent a lire une vido pour pouvoir comparer.

Aprs 68% de diminution de consommation du cpu sur safarie par le flash player en passant de la v10 a la v10.1 c'est la classe.


Cette information me ravi, c'est vraiment du bon boulot de la part d'adobe.

----------


## leyee

Cette tude est  mes yeux un non sens : Flash ne peut tre rduit  une technologie permettant de lire des videos sur le web. Je travaille dans une boite de com o la majorit des applications que nous dveloppons pour nos clients sont en Flash (temps de dveloppements acclrs, possibilit de travailler en harmonie avec nos graphistes dans la mesure o le produit doit tre "beau"). Le flash  un domaine d'aactivit qui dpasse largement celui de HTML 5

----------


## ferber

> Cette tude est  mes yeux un non sens : Flash ne peut tre rduit  une technologie permettant de lire des videos sur le web. Je travaille dans une boite de com o la majorit des applications que nous dveloppons pour nos clients sont en Flash (temps de dveloppements acclrs, possibilit de travailler en harmonie avec nos graphistes dans la mesure o le produit doit tre "beau"). Le flash  un domaine d'aactivit qui dpasse largement celui de HTML 5


C'est sur mais bon, a fait du bien d'avoir une new de ce type, sa change des allgations de steeve.

----------


## ferber

> Oui mais, si la base installe client HTML5 prolifre, ne pourrait on pas imaginer un design qui permette  l'application d'tre utilisable avec Flash aujourd'hui et, sans effort dmesur, HTML5 demain.
> - W


si l'on parle seulement du tag vido a serra le cas. sous rserve que le tag soit disponible sur tout les navigateurs.

----------


## ferber

> Et  Adobe de trouver d'autres optimisations ou fonctionnalits qui leur permettront de se diffrencier d'HTML5.


Je pense qu' Adobe prpare dj la suite, il y a des choses  faire : les premires tv 3d vont arriver a laisse rveur. Adobe a une longueur d'avance compar au html5 : Adobe cherche des plus, des avances, la ou le w3c se limite finalement  recopier ce qui existe chez les autres.

----------


## guigz2000

> Ce qui me fait secrtement penser que le plus performant des deux est bien celui qui est le plus universel : HTML, car accessible par tous en dehors de tout brevet


Tu dis n'importe quoi...Si en moyenne Flash arrive a tre aussi performant que html 5 sans acceder au hardware,alors il ne peut que faire mieux quand c'est possible.

Et pour ce qui est de technologie universelle....LOL....Apple n'est meme pas capable et n'as pas la volont de donner un acces a une API...Qu'est ce qui est le plus ouvert? Flash ou Apple?

----------


## trenton

> TU dis n'importe quoi...Si en moyenne flash arrive a etre aussi performant que html 5 sans acceder au hardware,alors il ne peux que faire mieux quand c'est possible.


En mme temps, HTML c'est un langage, le comparer avec le logiciel Flash, c'est d'une pertinence limite.

----------


## JackDaniels93

> TU dis n'importe quoi...Si en moyenne flash arrive a etre aussi performant que html 5 sans acceder au hardware,alors il ne peux que faire mieux quand c'est possible.
> 
> Et pour ce qui est de technologie universelle....LOL....Apple n'est meme pas capable et n'as pas la volont de donner un acces a une API...QU'est ce qui est le plus ouvert? Flash ou Apple?


Compltement hors sujet ...
Deux botes qui se querellent sur l'implmentation respective de leurs technos proprios, a me fait bien rire. Ce genre de chose n'arrive pas avec les standards, puisqu'ils sont ouverts, eux.

----------


## guigz2000

> En mme temps, HTML c'est un langage, le comparer avec le logiciel Flash, c'est d'une pertinence limite.



Quand tu parles de logiciel,tu parles du player flash,non?

Flash est aussi un langage.Tu l'edites peut-etre pas avec un fichier texte, mais le macro code que ta machine flash execute est bel et bien un langage.
De la meme maniere que postcript ou je sais pas quoi,avec des fonctionnalites et une utilisation differente.

Le probleme de flash est que les specifications sont fermes et donc il ne peut y avoir de concurrence pour les outils d'edition et les machines virtuelles. C'est tout.(C'est pas Apple qui va critiquer des systemes ferms,non?)

----------


## Traroth2

> et aller, encore un pic contre la communaut Mac, et en plus venant de la part d'un modo, ca s'arrange pas ici....
> Sache qu'il y a des mac user pas fanboys, et aussi des macuser qui n'ont aucun a priori contre le flash, mais bon


Heu... force est de constater qu'avant les dclarations de Jobs, les fans d'Apple n'avaient rien de spcial contre Flash et Adobe. Tu vas prtendre que c'est une concidence, peut-tre ???

----------


## ferber

> Quand tu parles de logiciel,tu parle du player flash,non?
> 
> Flash est aussi un langage.Tu l'edites peut etre pas avec un fichier texte, mais le macro code que ta machine flash execute est bel et bien un langage.
> De la meme maniere que postcript ou je sais pas quoi,avec des fonctionnalites et une utilisation differente.


En travaillant avec flash develop les classes sont stokes dans des .as dirrectement modifiable avec le block note.




> Le probleme de flash est que les specifications sont fermes et donc il ne peut y avoir de concurrence pour les outils d'edition et les machines virtuelles. C'est tout.(C'est pas Apple qui va critiquer des systemes ferms,non?)


Les specs son ouvertes tamarin est une machine virtuelle Open Source

----------


## guigz2000

> Compltement hors sujet ...
> Deux botes qui se querellent sur l'implmentation respective de leurs technos proprios, a me fait bien rire. Ce genre de chose n'arrive pas avec les standards, puisqu'ils sont ouverts, eux.


T'es prof toi? (le coup du hors sujet...J'avais perdu l'habitude)
Le post originel vient d'une declaration de steve jobs qui se plaint de flash,kiki.

Pour le coup je suis absolument pas hors sujet, et oui, de maniere generale, je prefere aussi un standard ouvert et document. Maintenant, j'ai le droit de ragir et rire au fait qu'Apple se plaint des systemes ferms, tout en mettant en place le systeme le plus ferm auquel nous sommes confronts de nos jours.

----------


## guigz2000

> en travaillant avec flash develop les classes sont stokes dans des .as dirrectement modifiable avec le block note.
> 
> 
> Les specs son ouvertes tamarin est une machine virtuel open source


Je le savais pas.Quand j'ai etudi flash,c'etait pas encore le cas.

Alors ou est le probleme avec flash?

----------


## ferber

> Je le savais pas.Quand j'ai etudi Flash,ce n'etait pas encore le cas.
> 
> Alors o est le problme avec Flash?


Le problme vient que tout n'est pas open.
C'est--dire : la machine virtuelle permettant d'excuter du code ABC ( Code rsultant de la "compilation" des fichiers .as )(comme c# est code il ) est la mme pour tamarin et flash.
Ce moteur Tamarin peut tre embarqu dans vos propres applications,  vous permettant ainsi d'excuter de l'abc code.

Donc la capacit de lecture de ABC code et excution avec un  garbage collector.
Mais il manque les libs interne au player. Lib d'affichage, webcam,song etc.
Voila il faut voir cette machine virtuel comme un moteur javascript.
Cette machine virtuelle pourrait tre relie au lib du navigateur. 
Mais a ne fait pas partie  premire vue des plans de Mozzila.
https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Tamarin

D'ailleurs, mme si tout t open/gratuit/donne/ et que les dev d'Adobe se proposaient de modifier le code gratuitement. Mozzila ne l'implmenterait pas,
car ce n'est pas une norme W3c.

----------


## bombseb

> Citation:
> Envoy par bombseb  
> et aller, encore un pic contre la communaut Mac, et en plus venant de la part d'un modo, ca s'arrange pas ici....
> Sache qu'il y a des mac user pas fanboys, et aussi des macuser qui n'ont aucun a priori contre le flash, mais bon 
> 
> Heu... force est de constater qu'avant les dclarations de Jobs, les fans d'Apple n'avaient rien de spcial contre Flash et Adobe. Tu vas prtendre que c'est une concidence, peut-tre ???


et alors c'est quoi le problme ?
on est sur un site de news, une news est cense rester objective, et une news est encore moins cense casser gratuitement du sucre sur le dos d'une communaut

Mais apparement Katleen Erna ca ne la gne pas

(et personnellement j'ai pas attendu l'avis de SJ pour m'apercevoir que des fois le plugin flash me bouffait 100% du cpu)

----------


## spidermario

N'empche que comparer les performances de deux langages ou plateformes n'a strictement aucun sens.

 la limite, on peut comparer les performances de Flash Player (l'implmentation officielle de Flash,  peu prs la seule)  celles de l'*une* des implmentations de HTML 5, mais a ne sera pas pertinent puisque a a de grandes chances de varier d'un navigateur/lecteur vido  un autre.

Il se trouve que les tests ont t faits sur plusieurs implmentations, mais HTML 5 est encore trs jeune (et mme pas finalis), il est probable qu' terme, les divers moteurs HTML 5 utilisent l'acclration matrielle pour la vido. De plus, Opera n'a pas t test.

En plus, sous Mac OS, HTML 5 dans Safari est bien plus performant que Flash Player, trs lgrement sous Chrome.

Sous Windows, Flash Player est lgrement plus performant que Chrome, mais il est connu que l'implmentation Windows de Flash Player est celle sur laquelle sont concentrs tous les efforts d'Adobe.

----------


## Invit

> Les fanboys dApple suivent leur matre et, comme lui, ils considrent Flash comme un dvoreur de CPU nuisible pour la longvit des batteries.


j'ai bien vu une fois une pub en flash faire s'teindre un PC par surchauffe ::aie:: , alors?



> Problme : cette fonctionnalit nest pas oprationnelle sous Linux etMac OS X, parce quApple  ne permet pas  Flash daccder aux APIs ncssaires , selon Adobe.


Apple dicte quoi faire  Linux, premire nouvelle.
Puis vu tout les problmes des PDF et autres installeurs Adobe, mieux vaut tre prudent.

----------


## ferber

Concernant l'axclration  H.264 sur Mac et Linux



> In Flash Player 10.1, H.264 hardware acceleration is not supported under Linux and Mac OS. Linux currently lacks a developed standard API that supports H.264 hardware video decoding, and Mac OS X does not expose access to the required APIs. We will continue to evaluate adding the feature to Linux and Mac OS in future releases.

----------


## ferber

> j'ai bien vu une fois une pub en flash faire s'teindre un PC par surchauffe, alors?
> 
> Apple dicte quoi faire  Linux, premire nouvelle.
> Puis vu tout les problmes des PDF et autres installeurs Adobe, mieux vaut tre prudent.


Personnellement, je ne comprends pas pourquoi Adobe continue de travailler sur des versions de leur logiciel pour Mac. Ils doivent perdre normment d'argent sur le coup. 
D'autant que Steeve Job les rabaissent publiquement, et que beaucoup d'utilisateurs de Mac se plaignent de la qualit de portage des produits Adobe.
Autant qu'Adobe se concentre sur Windows, les utilisateurs voulant utiliser les produits Adobe suivront sils en ont le besoin.

Plus j'y pense plus, je me dis, que a serrait une bonne chose.
Adobe pourrait rinvestir cet argent dans de nouvelles avances sur ces produits.
Sans photoshop, illustrator, flash et autre, les utilisateurs de Mac pourraient enfin profiter pleinement de tout le potentiel de leur machine.

----------


## JeitEmgie

> concernant l'axclration  H.264 sur mac et linux





> Built into QuickTime 7
> Because H.264 is now an integral part of the QuickTime 7 architecture in Mac OS X, QuickTime-based applications  including iChat AV, Final Cut Pro HD and a litany of third-party applications  can take full advantage of this new video codec.

----------


## ferber

> Built into QuickTime 7
> Because H.264 is now an integral part of the QuickTime 7 architecture in Mac OS X, QuickTime-based applications  including iChat AV, Final Cut Pro HD and a litany of third-party applications  can take full advantage of this new video codec.


Bien, mais bon en mme temps c'est un produit Apple, ce qui serrait plus intressant a serait de savoir si les API sont publiques et documentes ou bloque et ferme par Apple. Vous pouvez avoir l'info ? a serrait trs intressant pour le dbat.

De plus, c'est un dcodage matriel ou logiciel ?

----------


## ferber

> H.264 video support
> This state-of-the-art, standards-based codec delivers exceptional-quality video at the lowest data rate possible, across data rates ranging from 3G to HD and beyond.


http://www.apple.com/ca/fr/quicktime.../h264/faq.html




> *Est-ce que le H.264 ncessite du matriel spcial?*
> 
> Bien que le H.264 soit un codec avanc du point de vue informatique, il fonctionne sur les ordinateurs rcents sans qu'il soit ncessaire d'avoir des composantes supplmentaires. Par exemple, un film HD plein cran (1920 x 1080, 8 Mb/s, 24 ips) encod en H.264 se visionne trs bien sur un Power Mac G5  processeur bicur. Les fichiers prpars pour Internet (de 40 Kb/s  300 Kb/s) fonctionneront sur les processeurs les plus lmentaires, comme ceux des tlphones cellulaires et des ordinateurs grand public. 
> 
> *Est-ce que les dveloppeurs dapplications pourront avoir au H.264 par l'intermdiaire des API de QuickTime?*
> 
> Oui, le H.264 fait partie intgrante de l'architecture multimdia de QuickTime tout comme les autres codecs vido QuickTime. De cette faon, les dveloppeurs dapplications peuvent utiliser les API de QuickTime pour ajouter des fonctions d'encodage et de dcodage H.264  leurs produits logiciels. Par exemple, iChat AV dans Tiger et des centaines d'autres applications qui utilisent l'architecture QuickTime peuvent tirer profit de la nouvelle prise en charge du H.264 dans QuickTime 7.


Il ne mentionne pas le fait qu'il y ait une acclration matriel.
Donc inutile.

je rajouterais



> http://mac.blorge.com/2009/06/11/h26...400m-graphics/
> H.264 hardware acceleration requires 9400M graphics
> 
> The system requirements are fairly steep to support H.264 hardware acceleration or play in Apples OpenCL sandbox. As you might expect, the great majority of Mac users wont be able to take advantage of either of these breakthrough technologies.
> 
> Apple has published specifications and requirements for Snow Leopard (aka Mac OS X 10.6). Here are Apples lists of compatible graphics cards for each technology:


Donc il semblerais que l' acclrations matriel sous mac ne soit dispo qu'avec Mac OS X Snow Leopard 



> http://www.apple.com/macosx/specs.html
> QuickTime H.264 hardware acceleration
> 
> requires a Mac with an NVIDIA 9400M graphics processor.





> http://www.apple.com/macosx/specs.html
> How to get Mac OS X
> Snow Leopard.
> With every new Mac.
> 
> Beginning August 28th 2009, every new Mac computer comes with Mac OS X Snow Leopard.


Ce qui ne reprsente pas tout les utilisateurs de mac.
Donc je le redis Adobe perd sont temps et son argent avec les macs.

----------


## cahnory

Comme il a t dit, il est peu pertinent de comparer les capacits du flash player et un langage qui est destin  tre implment par les diffrents navigateurs avec des performances diffrentes donc. Alors, on peut dire qu'on a test la meilleure implmentation actuelle de HTML 5 face  flash, mais comme il a t soulign aussi, ces implmentations sont toutes jeunes et vous  s'amliorer.
Ensuite ce qui pose rellement un problme avec flash  la diffrence de ce qui est recommand par le w3c c'est un "idal" qui consiste  dire que si tous les navigateurs suivent ces recommandations (ce qui est de plus en plus le cas) un utilisateur qui a son navigateur  jour pourra consulter sans souci n'importe quelle page qui suit aussi ces recommandations.
C'est bien que cela se fasse, mais il s'agit d'un idal, la ralit serait plus on essai d'accrotre le socle commun, mais c'est trs long ! Et ds lors, il est normal que certains essaient de prendre de l'avance et d'avancer leurs ides. Qu'elles soient reprises par la suite ne me pose pas trop de problme non plus, c'est le signe que ce sont de bonnes ides (et on ne peut pas dire qu'Adobe soit fch avec le w3c).
Aprs on peut dire que a demande plus de travail, il faut par exemple grer les cas o le plug-in est manquant, mais c'est illogique de se plaindre de a car il suffit de rester dans les clous du w3c, ne pas utiliser flash.
Ensuite j'ai fait beaucoup d'animation flash peu gourmandes en CPU, alors une bonne part est lie  la qualit du code. Pour la consommation lors de la lecture d'une vido... bah quand mme c'est tre un peu ingrat, jusqu'ici sans flash la vido n'a jamais pu dcoller. Maintenant ce nest pas parfait, mais Adobe semble bosser.
Je tiens aussi  prciser je suis sur mac et franchement je vois pas le lien. Je reprsente ni mon ordinateur, ni mon prsident, ni ma compagne, ni mes parents... y a que moi  .
Je suis pour que les recommandations du w3c continuent d'avancer, mais a ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas aussi chercher  innover quitte  ne pas tre parfait.
J'ai peu parl consommation au final, mais en mme temps vous non plus :p.
Sur ce bonne soire et vive le web !

----------


## Teto45

Je me souviens, il y a de cela pas si longtemps (15 ans?), le mec qui disait qu'il tait graphiste/artiste/machin en iste sur PC se faisait immdiatement griller/conspuer par ses petits copains. Car  l'poque les mac-boys affirmaient mordicus qu'il tait impossible de faire de bonnes choses sur PC, c'tait forcment moins bien que sur Mac. En fait, c'tait vrai du temps o il fallait une bte de course ultra-haute gamme pour afficher 16 malheureux millions de couleurs, alors que le mac faisait a depuis longtemps, et avec la couche alpha (je caricature ^^). Ensuite ce n'tait plus vrai mais le pli tait pris.

Je parle de a car ce serait rigolo qu'Adobe dcide d'arrter tout dveloppement pour mac (comme suggr quelques posts plus haut), et de dire galement qu'il arrterait tout support. Car Adobe ce n'est pas que Flash, c'est beaucoup de solutions indispensables pour les graphistes/artistes/etc. Ne plus les avoir et je pense qu'ils migreraient vite fait sur PC (aprs une priode de flottement) et l, M. Steve deviendrait vite pv' comme Jobs... Et rapprendrait vite l'humilit...

Mais ce n'est que mon avis de non-professionnel du secteur...  ::oops:: 
Teto.

----------


## ferber

> Comme il a t dit, il est peut pertinent de comparer les capacits du flash player et un langage qui est destin  tre implment par les diffrents navigateurs avec des performance diffrentes donc. Alors on peut dire qu'on a test la meilleur implmentation actuelle d'html 5 face  flash mais comme il a t soulign aussi, ces implmentations sont toutes jeunes et vous  s'amliorer.
> Ensuite ce qui pose rellement un problme avec flash  la diffrence de ce qui est recommand par le w3c c'est un "idal" qui consiste  dire que si tout les navigateurs suivent ces recommandations (ce qui est de plus en plus le cas) un utilisateur qui a son navigateurs  jour pourra consulter sans souci n'importe quelle page qui suit aussi ces recommandations.
> C'est bien que cela se fasse mais il s'agit d'un idal, la ralit serait plus on essai d'accrotre le socle commun mais c'est trs long ! Et ds lors il est normal que certains essaient de prendre de l'avance et d'avancer leurs ides. Qu'elles soient reprises par la suite ne me pose pas trop de problme non plus, c'est le signe que ce sont de bonnes ides (et on ne peut pas dire qu'adobe soit fach avec le w3c).
> Aprs on peut dire que a demande plus de taff, il faut par exemple grer les cas o le plugin est manquant mais c'est illogique de se plaindre de a car il suffit de rester dans les clous du w3c, ne pas utiliser flash.
> Ensuite j'ai fait beaucoup d'anim flash peu gourmandes en cpu, alors une bonne part est lie  la qualit du code. Pour la consommation lors de la lecture d'une vido... bah quand mme c'est tre un peu ingrant, jusqu'ici sans flash la vido n'a jamais pu dcoller. Maintenant c'est pas parfait mais adobe semble bosser.
> Je tiens aussi  prciser je suis sur mac et franchement je vois pas le lien. Je reprsente ni mon ordinateur, ni mon prsident, ni ma compagne, ni mes parents... y a que moi .
> Je suis pour que les recommandations du w3c continuent d'avancer mais a ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas aussi chercher  innover quit  ne pas tre parfait.
> J'ai peu parl consommation au final mais en mme temps vous non plus :p.
> Sur ce bonne soire et vive le web !


Compltement d'accord !

----------


## BakaOnigiri

Je crois savoir que pour les graphistes, la gestions des fontes sous mac est plus avance que sous windows, ou tout du moins plus facile  grer.

En tout cas c'est ce que j'avais lu quelque part, ce n'est peut-tre plus vrai maintenant.

----------


## ferber

> Je crois savoir que pour les graphistes, la gestions des fontes sous mac est plus avance que sous windows, ou tout du moins plus facile  grer.
> 
> En tout cas c'est ce que j'avais lu qqpart, ce n'est peut tre plus vrai maintenant.


Si je ne me trompe pas adobe utilise PostScript pour les fonts.
[ame]http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fontes_PostScript[/ame]



> Les fontes PostScript sont un ensemble de spcifications de fontes par contours dveloppes par la socit Adobe pour les polices de caractres digitales professionnelles, qui utilisent le format PostScript pour encoder l'information de la fonte.


Donc je ne sais pas si adobe a besoin d'apple sur le coup.



> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/PostScript
> Le PostScript est un langage informatique spcialis dans la description de pages, mis au point par Adobe. Il repose sur des formulations vectorielles de la plupart de ses lments. Il sait aussi traiter les images matricielles (en mode point).
> 
> Ce langage inter-plateformes permet d'obtenir un fichier unique comportant tous les lments dcrivant la page (textes, images, polices, couleurs, etc.).
> 
> PostScript est devenu pratiquement un standard, la plupart des imprimantes lasers haut de gamme peuvent traiter directement le format PostScript. Sur les autres ou les plus anciennes, il fallait utiliser un filtre logiciel en entre pour convertir le langage PostScript au format raster comprhensible par les anciennes imprimantes.

----------


## BakaOnigiri

Je ne parle pas d'Adobe, mais de la gestion des fontes dans le systmes, il existe pas mal d'outil (comme FontExplorer X Pro) qui permet d'activer ou dsactiver une fonte  la vole.

Cet outil par exemple, scrute les logiciels, et active une fonte quand il y a ncessit, et en gnral ces logiciels peuvent l'utiliser dans avoir besoin d'tre relanc. Il existe mme des serveurs de fontes ( doit surement exister sous windows, mais je n'ai pas cherch)

J'en avais pas conscience avant mais certains graphistes peuvent avoir plusieurs giga de fontes et les avoir actives tout en mme temps serait invivable, ne serais-ce que pour les listes de dfilement que feraient plusieurs kilomtres / crans.

Mais n'tant moi mme pas graphiste, je n'explique peut-tre pas correctement certains points avantageux d'OSX

----------


## ferber

> Je ne parle pas d'Adobe, mais de la gestion des fontes dans le systmes, il existe pas mal d'outil (comme FontExplorer X Pro) qui permet d'activer ou dsactiver une fonte  la vole.
> 
> Cet outil par exemple, scrute les logiciels, et active une fonte quand il y a ncessit, et en gnral ces logiciels peuvent l'utiliser dans avoir besoin d'tre relanc. Il existe mme des serveurs de fontes ( doit surement exister sous windows, mais je n'ai pas cherch)
> 
> J'en avais pas conscience avant mais certains graphistes peuvent avoir plusieurs giga de fontes et les avoir actives tout en mme temps serait invivable, ne serais-ce que pour les listes de dfilement que feraient plusieurs kilomtres / crans.
> 
> Mais n'tant moi mme pas graphiste, je n'explique peut tre pas correctement certains points avantageux d'OSX


Peut-tre que je comprend mal le problme mais ils est possible de grer ces fonts avec   AddFontResource & RemoveFontResource sous Windows



> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...8VS.85%29.aspx
> The AddFontResource function adds the font resource from the specified file to the system font table. The font can subsequently be used for text output by any application.

----------


## spidermario

> Si je ne me trompe pas adobe utilise PostScript pour les fonts.


Plutt PDF, il me semble, mais a ne change pas grand chose puisque c'est d'Adobe galement.

----------


## ferber

> Plutt PDF, il me semble, mais a ne change pas grand chose puisque c'est d'Adobe galement.


Il ne semble pas que pdf soit un format de font.Il peut embarquer les glyphes de font, mais ce n'est logiquement pas sont utilit primaire. On pourrait dans l'absolu s'en servir de cette faon. Mais je ne suis pas convaincu que cela soit trs utile.

----------


## kamus

Je viens de me taper les 18 pages pour comprendre ce que certains ont contre Flash...

Qu'il soit utilis pour faire tout et n'importe quoi est un fait , que cette technologie soit propritaire aussi , mais Windows est propritaire et constitue 90% du parc informatique des usagers internet occidentaux...

Les gens sont libres d'installer ou non le plugin , et ils le font  95% sur leur navigateur ( chiffres d'adobe )...

Flash , c'est une technologie facile d'accs , trs confortable  programmer , puissante ( qu'on me sorte un synthtiseur visuel ou sonore en javascript) et qui est un point d'entre pour beaucoup de dveloppeurs en herbe dans la POO... les standards sont ce qu'ils sont , des standards ... le web ne se rsume pas  des standards , flash ne se rsume pas au web ( Air , Flash mobile , etc ...).
Flash est une technologie qui vivra longtemps parce qu'elle est la seule disponible en masse sur le web.

Javascript , avec son modle de prototypes , est infernal  programmer pour les grosses applications OO. Je ne parle mme pas des trucs qui marchent selon le bon vouloir des navigateurs.

Javascript ne remplacera jamais Flash. les applets Java non plus qui sont de moins en moins prsentes et remplaces par du Flash.
Flash , c'est avant tout une communaut norme , des ressources normes sur le web , des tonnes de framework , de libraires , etc ...

Bref on  peut har flash , mais mme ceux qui haissent flash y viendront un jour , surtout avec le dveloppement des SaaS et du cloud, s'ils veulent rester dans la course.

Bref , pestez contre Flash , vous pesterez dans le vide , puisqu'il n'est pas prs de disparatre , tant que Javascript sera aussi basique et limit en terme d'architecture de langage.

Les dveloppeurs utiliseront toujours les technologies les plus faciles  apprendre et  mettre en oeuvre. Flash remplit cette objectif pour certains projets webs , il suffit de comparer le temps de dvelopper d'une RIA avec flex et avec ajax , par exemple , mme en utilisant jquery ( je prfre d'ailleurs SPRY pour son ct "pas de code javascript dans une page HTML").

*Quant  Jobs le retord*, il doit normment  Adobe le succs de ses solutions hardware, puisque c'est lui qui a convaincu Adobe de se concentrer uniquement sur le software , pour leur vendre du hard qui fera tourner leur solutions.Photoshop a longtemps t uniquement sur MACINTOSH.

*Allez je retourne   mes databindings bidirectionnels gnrs automatiquement par Flex* et je laisse ajax  ceux qui peuvent se permettre de faire exploser les budgets dev ( pauvres clients... )  ::lol::

----------


## deadalnix

Lol, non seulement tu vas vendre moins cher aujourd'hui, mais en plus, tu pourras leur revendre une deuxime solution jetable dans 5 ans.

Et non, on a pas vraiment le choix d'installer ou non flash. Les dveloppeurs web ont le choix de l'utiliser ou non, mais on en est arriv  un point ou le web est pratiquement inutilisable sans flash.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Lol, non seulement tu vas vendre moins cher aujourd'hui, mais en plus, tu pourras leur revendre une deuxime solution jetable dans 5 ans.
> 
> Et non, on a pas vraiment le choix d'installer ou non flash. Les dveloppeurs web ont le choix de l'utiliser ou non, mais on en est arriv  un point ou le web est pratiquement inutilisable sans flash.


Faux! Il y a aussi Silverlight !!!

----------


## spidermario

Non, pas  faux . Ce qu'il a dit est vrai indpendamment de l'existence de Silverlight :  l'heure actuelle, de nombreux sites sont inutilisables sans Flash Player.

----------


## kamus

pourquoi 5 ans ?

toute la logique applicative est sur le serveur , Flash n'est qu'une vue client sur la couche mtier ,  et utilise la srialisation d'objet du serveur pour communiquer avec cette couche mtier ...

Que se passe-t-il dans 5 ans , les poules auront des dents ?

Et si ton client te demande une version desktop de ton application web ajax , tu recodes tout en C++ ? lol ...

Avec flash , tu compiles sous air , et hop , plus besoin de navigateur ...

Je ne te parle mme pas du dveloppement iphone qui peut se faire sous as3 dans flash CS5...

Bref les dtracteurs de flash ont des arguments sduisants en thorie, mais en production , leur discours ne vaut plus grand chose...

----------


## deadalnix

C'est marrant, exactement le mme raisonnement que ceux qui te vendaient du dev 100% IE6 il y a quelques annes.

C'est vrai IE6 ou les formats ouverts ? De toute faon, IE6  90% de PDM . . .

----------


## ijk-ref

Faut dire qu'en tant que personne aimant coder... HTML/Javascript/CSS/(PHP) a fait trs trs mal !  ::aie:: 

C'est sr : Flash est mille fois mieux  ct ! au moins on est sr du rsultat  ::lol:: 

Et faudra attendre 2042 pour qu'HTML5 soit implant  100% sur les principaux navigateur !  ::lol:: 

Suffit de voir ce que sont devenus SVG et son pendant Vido dont j'ai oubli le nom !  ::aie::

----------


## jkakim

Il en fait trop, Apple. 
Les bons artistes copient et les meilleurs volent, dit - on. http://www.developpez.net/forums/d88...bs-bill-gates/ .

Je n'aime pas Apple, il veut se prendre pour le big browser !

----------


## jkakim

Ce n'est pas ici qu'il devrait tre plutt lab : http://www.developpez.net/forums/new...te=1&p=5036120. Dsol !

----------


## xephres

Il y a quand mmes quelques petites choses qui me surprennent lorsque l'on parle de Flash vs HTML 5.

HTML 5 + Javascript offre des performances diffrentes selon le navigateur et la machine bien plus significativement que Flash.

Faire du Flash open source c'est possible pour un dveloppeur avec FlashDevelop et le FlexSDK  coup d'AS3 qui est un langage infiniment plus rigoureux de javascript (tant qu'il ne passera pas  la norme ECMA4).

Flash permet d'utiliser des images vectorielles rellement plus facilement qu'avec javascript, ce qui n'est pas neutre en matire de performances.

Concernant la difficult de crer des animation sympa sous Flash, c'est faux, le problme est plutt du ct des clients qui demandent des ajouts de stats javascript bancales ou les images non optimises par des fainants ou des dbutants.

Ce que j'ai not, c'est que javascript pose aussi des problmes ds qu'un site mlange : javascript pour faire un peu d'animation + AJAX + outils de stats javascript + publicits (flash + javascript). Ce type d'accumulations est toujours nuisible aux performances.

Il me semble quand mme que Netvibes a eu quelques dboires,  ses dbuts, avec javascript. C'est pourtant l'une des boites parmi les plus avances en la matire.

La version CS5 offre des avances plus que significatives pour les graphistes via Catalyst...

Alors que HTML 5 offre une alternative dans certains cas, je veux bien, mais de l  remplacer Flash, c'est pas demain la veille.

Sans compter l'intgration de bannires publicitaires... Je serais curieux de voir a en HTML 5 + javascript.

----------


## Paul TOTH

pour moi le principal problme est de savoir quand on pourra exploiter HTML5 alors mme qu'on n'a pas fini de tuer IE6  ::):

----------


## ijk-ref

HTML 5 c'est au minimum utilisable dans 5 ans ! C'est pourquoi je trouve compltement dbile tout le tapage dessus.

----------


## gmotw

> HTML 5 c'est au minimum utilisable dans 5 ans ! C'est pourquoi je trouve compltement dbile tout le tapage dessus.


Pas forcment, a permet aux dveloppeurs de commencer  imaginer des moyens de rflchir  comment se prparer psychologiquement au dbut de la probable possibilit de l'utilisation.
Comme d'habitude, quoi...

----------

